# News - PC Games Exklusiv: Ein neuer Rekordversuch - Ihre Spielesammlung



## Administrator (11. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,543422


----------



## Overspice (11. Januar 2007)

erst0r

Schätzungsweise 20 Spiele, habe nicht alle durchgespielt aber die meisten.
Am meisten Fun haben Max Payne 2, Quake 4 und Deus Ex2 gemacht.


----------



## Nur-Ich (11. Januar 2007)

Overspice am 11.01.2007 07:24 schrieb:
			
		

> erst0r
> 
> Schätzungsweise 20 Spiele, habe nicht alle durchgespielt aber die meisten.
> Am meisten Fun haben Max Payne 2, Quake 4 und Deus Ex2 gemacht.



Hab jetzt nur die Verpackungen gezählt, aber wenn man die Spiele aus Spielesammlungen einzeln mitrechnet dürften es über 50 sein.
Allerdings habe ich noch einen haufen Spiele aus Zeitungen rumliegen, wieviele das sind weiss ich aber nicht.
Kann ich bei Gelegenheit ja mal komplett zählen.


----------



## olstyle (11. Januar 2007)

Ca. 30 Stück wobei das was ich selbst zuletzt gekauft habe Grim Fandango ist(für ein paar Ocken bei ebay).
Für den nächsten Rekordversuch solltet ihr einfach mal subtiler Themen wie "Guten Morgen Zeleron" benutzen  .
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Tritium (11. Januar 2007)

im moment hab ich wohl nur so 5 spiele rumstehn, liegt aber auch daran, daß ich die klassiker mittlerweile längst in den mistkübel befördert habe.
am meisten spaß machten wohl thief1, max payne2, gta san andreas, gothic2, fallout2 und x. und urchgespielt hab ich in meiner "sammlung" alle außer gothic 3.


----------



## Kandinata (11. Januar 2007)

Tritium am 11.01.2007 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> im moment hab ich wohl nur so 5 spiele rumstehn, liegt aber auch daran, daß ich die klassiker mittlerweile längst in den mistkübel befördert habe.



und warum hast du sie weggeworfen


----------



## Erynaur (11. Januar 2007)

Kurze Volkszählung durchgeführt, 69 ohne addons für PC, ganze 7 für Xbox.
Ich denke ca 80 prozent durchgespielt, dabei die beste Zeit mit Baldurs Gate 2, Deus EX, Heroes of M&M 3, Warcraft 3 und Far Cry gehabt. 
Aktuell pendel ich derzeit zwischen Medieval 2 und Neverwinter Nights 2 hin und her, je nach Laune.
Grösste Enttäuschung in vielen Jahren war Deus EX 2 und zuletzt Oblivion.


----------



## boeser-watz (11. Januar 2007)

Also, zählen kann ich sie im Moment nicht,  aber berücksichtigt man die letzte Zählung, so sind es zwischen 375 und 400 PC-Spiele (bevor jetzt jemand meckert - ja, es sind alles Originalversionen). Mein erstes PC-Spiel war der Bundesliga Manager Pro, mein bisher letztes Medieval 2. Durchgespielt habe ich nur die Wenigsten, und am Meisten Spaß hatte ich mit System Shock (der erste Teil, das beste PC-Spiel, das es je gab), Hearts of Iron II und Deus Ex.


----------



## wwwstampedde (11. Januar 2007)

Was die Anzahl der Spiele in meiner Sammlung angeht: Keine Lust zu zählen und schwer zu schätzen.
Es dürften 200 sein, könnten auch mehr (oder weniger) sein *g*

Dabei ist aber zu beachten, dass da auch jedes Spiel seit Beginn meiner "Computerspiele-Zeit" aufgehoben wurde.

Wirklich durchgespielt habe ich dabei einen eher geringen Teil, wenn man mit durchspielen wirklich alle Möglichkeiten meint. Bis zum Abspann dann insgesamt vielleicht 50%?

Dazu kommen dann noch einige Spiele für die Konsolen, in der Summe evtl. 50.


----------



## ecHo22222 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich besitze ca. 50 PC Spiele. Durchgespielt hab ich so ziemlich alle.

Am meißten Spaß hatte ich sicherlich mit CnC Red Altert 2, womit ich grob geschätzt 500 Stunden oder mehr zugebracht haben müsste (4-5 Jahre professionell online). Ansonsten sind aber auch diverse Ego Shooter darunter.


----------



## matrixfreak (11. Januar 2007)

Hab mir schon ne Datenbank angelegt für meine Spiele:

Nes: 7
Snes: 12
Gamecube: 5
XBOX: 6
PS2: 13
PC: 210
Gameboy: 18

Also 271 Spiele, von denen ich nicht grad sooo viele durch gespielt habe, aber manche wie Beyond Good & Evil wirklich in einem durch gespielt und das war wirklich abartig   

Aber wenn n Foto verlangt wird wirds knapp, besonders da auch einiges an PcGames und Gamestar Vollversionen dabei ist


----------



## G-Sanchez (11. Januar 2007)

Habe so an die 30 Pc-Spiele davon bis auf 2-3 alle durchgezockt (immerhin hat man ja dafür bezahlt).
Am meisten Spaß hatte ich mit Gothic 1 und 2 + Addon, Half-Life und Counterstrike


----------



## airwalker00 (11. Januar 2007)

Also es sind so um die 350 Stück und das erste war ein Meilenstein in der Computerspielegeschichte PRINCE OF PERSIA (das Original) und dann gleich in VGA... unvorstellbare 256 Farben, ein Pracht sag ich euch!

Am meisten Spaß hat mir wohl Monkey Island 1 gebracht, is unterm Weihnachtsbaum gelegen und mein Vater der alte Depp hat mir doch ernsthaft die EGA Version besorgt (16 Farben)... 

Durchgespielt hab ich nur die Oberkracher, meistens Adventures (bis '95) und danach Ego-Shooter (mit meiner DIAMOND MONSTER 3D)

Wie auch immer war eine schöne Zeit, ist es aber noch immer,
LG


----------



## saui (11. Januar 2007)

Arben

Also mal von ganz klein angefangen.

Gameboy ca 15 Spiele
Seaga Saturn ca 20 Spiele
PS1 ca 30 Spiele
PS2 ca 20 Spiele
PC ca 15-20 Orginale ^^ + tausende Heftvollversionen diverser Mags

Spass hatte ich mit allen der genannten Systeme.
Spiele aber eigentlich nur noch am PC oder ab und zu ne Runde PS2 mit meinen Kids die die Sammlung nun in Beschlag genommen haben.

arbigst und noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Also meine Spiele alle zu zählen wäre etwas aufwändig, es sind auf jeden Fall sehr viele.
Durchgespielt habe ich etliche noch garnicht


----------



## Helioslade (11. Januar 2007)

Keine genaue Ahnung, aber ich hab neben denen, die ich noch im Regal stehen hab (so 20 Spiele), meine ganzen alten in 2 Kisten (von der Größe einer Monitor/Midigehäuse-Verpackung) verstaut, die fast beide voll sind. Dabei sind noch einige Spiele, die noch DOS 6.2 oder sowas voraussetzten.^^ Ich schätze mal lieber nicht, weil ich bei sowas eh immer total daneben liege.

Durchgespielt hab ich so 70 bis 80%.. früher hab ich was jedes noch durchgeschafft. Leider schaff ich das jetzt neben dem Studium und anderen Freizeitaktivitäten kaum noch, trotzdem ich nur noch wenige Spiele inzwischen mir anschaffe.

Spiele, die ich über die Jahre wirklich gern gespielt hab: (nich ganz kurze Liste   )
Wing Commander Reihe (bis aufs 2., das ich leider nie gepielt hab), das 1er noch auf nem Amiga 1200. (Hoffe, WC Saga wird gut)
TIE Fighter (auf ner Klassenfahrt nach London mal gekauft) und Star Wars Alliance
Monkey Island 2 (das 1er nie voll durchgespielt, und die danach sind auch nicht schlecht, aber das Original is einfach das beste)
Indiana Jones 3 (The Last Crusade) und 4 (weiß nich mehr genau den Namen, ging aber um die Suche nach Atlantis)(fand die Box Kämpfe immer zum lachen und zum verzweifeln, vor allem auf dem Luftschiff)
C&C Alarmstufe Rot (wohl mein am meisten gespieltes RTS), Warcraft 2 und 3
Outcast (fand die Story so genial)
Gothic 1 und 2 + Addon (3er hab ich angefangen, aber noch kaum Zeit zum spielen)
Deus Ex (nachdem ich erst mal dachte, was ist das fürn Schrott    , hab ichs mir dann doch angeschaut und bis heute sicher 5 mal durchgespielt.. und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was Deus Ex heißt   )
Half-Life 1 und 2 (hatte vor HL1 kaum Ego Shooter gezockt, hat sich danach geändert^^)
Baldurs Gate 2 (habs 1 auch, aber kam nie zum spielen, weil ich es erst später gekauft hab)
Neverwinter Nights (wenn man mal das langweilige 1. Kapitel hinter sich hatte und mit den Addons)
World of Warcraft (halt mein erstes MMORPG)
Diablo 2 (gibt wenig, was lustiger auf LANs zum zocken möglich ist)
Counter-Strike (erwähn ich einfach mal, da ich es ziemlich viel gespielt hab und ich gern "Killerspiele" zocke   )
... wahrscheinlich hab ich welche vergessen   

Hab noch einige Spiele wie Act of War, Earth 2160, Gothic 3,... zu Hause rum liegen, die ich noch nachholen muss. Naja, Semesterferien kommen auch wieder   

So, und jetzt sollte ich wieder der Vorlesung hier lauschen


----------



## bullveyr (11. Januar 2007)

als ich vor ein paar Jahren am Sonntag erst am Nachmittag aufgestanden bin, hatte mein Bruder die Boxen und Handbücher "unserer" alten Perlen (Wing Commander, Monkey Island, XXXX   , Comanche, X-Wing, etc.) weggeworfen 

naja, wenigstens die Datenträger hab ich noch


----------



## markenprodukt (11. Januar 2007)

Habe ganze 5 Pc-Spiele

Far Cry
Half Life²
Star Wars Battlefront
Ut 2004
Jedi Knight 2 Outcast

Die habe ich mir selbst gekauft, den Rest meistens von Freunden "ausgeborgt"...
 
Habe alle durchgespielt HL² und Jedi Knight sicher 2-3 mal und Far Cry locker um die 10 mal auf allen möglichen Schwierigkeitsstufen


----------



## chieftec999 (11. Januar 2007)

Nur wenige (originale): zB Far Cry dt., GTA San Andreas, Need for Speed Porsche, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Mafia, könnten mehr sein...
so ca. 7 bis 8  Spiele gekauft  

Durchgespielt:
Far Cry 1x
GTA San Andreas ca. 9x
Nfs Most Wanted 7x
Mafia 2-4x
Porsche vl. 2x

Habe so wenige weil sie mir zu teuer sind


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Januar 2007)

bullveyr am 11.01.2007 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> als ich vor ein paar Jahren am Sonntag erst am Nachmittag aufgestanden bin, hatte mein Bruder die Boxen und Handbücher "unserer" alten Perlen (Wing Commander, Monkey Island, XXXX   , Comanche, X-Wing, etc.) weggeworfen
> 
> naja, wenigstens die Datenträger hab ich noch



OMG... Ich würd ihm den Hals umdrehen... Man wär ich sauer geworden!


----------



## HPman (11. Januar 2007)

Ich besitze/besass ca. 150 PC Spiele würde ich mal sagen (bin einer der etwas älteren Garde deswegen sind 150 nicht unbedingt viel für ein begeisterter Spieler wie mich  )
Mein erstes Spiel war glaub ich 1993 mit doom.
Mein letztes Spiel ist CoH.
Da ich nicht sooo ein begeisterter single player Spieler bin habe ich schätzungsweise nur 20% davon durchgezockt. Mein Schwerpunkt liegt seit 1997 definitiv im Multiplayerbereich.

Meine Favoriten sind unter anderem (ohne genaue Reihenfolge):

im Single Player:
- Mafia (definitiv meine Nummer eins)
- Far Cry
- Company of Heroes

im Multiplayer:
- Company of heroes
- Warcraft3
- Battlefield 1+2
- UT
- Q3


----------



## Ragothy (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ca. 25 PC-Spiele und noch mind. 20 Nintendo 64 Spiele hier rumliegen. Alle Nintendo 64 Spiele hab ich durchgespielt - bei den PC Spielen ist das allerdings nicht der Fall - Die etwas älteren schon, aber die vor kurzem erschienenen Titel liegen nach ca. 3-4 Std spielen wieder im Regel.

Ich finde, viele aktuelle Spiele haben nicht mehr den Reiz, sie komplett durchzuspielen (Außnahmen wie HL2 / Dark Messiah bestätigen natürlich die Regel   )


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Januar 2007)

Ragothy am 11.01.2007 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ca. 25 PC-Spiele und noch mind. 20 Nintendo 64 Spiele hier rumliegen. Alle Nintendo 64 Spiele hab ich durchgespielt -



*in-Erinnerungen-schwelgt* Meine Güte waren das noch geile Zeiten mitm N-64  Mein Favorit darauf war ganz klar Mario Kart 64. Das hab ich letztes Jahr sogar noch gezockt...


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 11.01.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ragothy am 11.01.2007 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaa      


Edit : Wobei ich auch mit Super Mario 64 ewigkeiten verbracht habe(alle Sterne)


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab immer noch mein erstes Spiel: Sonic the Hedgedog für das Sega Master System II! hehe das war mein erstes System!

Das haben wir dann immer zu dritt durchgespielt: Mein Paps, mein Bruder und ich! Naja, zumindest bis zur Hälfte des Spiels, dann haben mir alle dabei zugeguckt, wie ichs durchgespielt hab!   
Genauso wars auch bei Crash Bandicoot (Omg, wie schreibt man das nochma?)
eins bis 3...

bye


----------



## bullveyr (11. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 11.01.2007 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 11.01.2007 08:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mich hauptsächlich mit meinem Kater beschäfftigt 

war schon verdammt sauer, zumal es damals noch echte Handbücher gab


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Jo mai es geht ja gar net weiter hier.

Ich verfluche diesen Thread, jetzt sitz ich hier auf arbeit und habe sauviel Bock drauf meinen alten N64 rauszukramen aber ich kann nicht -.-


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mai es geht ja gar net weiter hier.
> 
> Ich verfluche diesen Thread, jetzt sitz ich hier auf arbeit und habe sauviel Bock drauf meinen alten N64 rauszukramen aber ich kann nicht -.-




ojeoje...

Wenn das Chefchen sieht


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Januar 2007)

absolute-heike am 11.01.2007 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn er das sieht, dann soll er gleich mitmachen


----------



## Overspice (11. Januar 2007)

Overspice am 11.01.2007 07:24 schrieb:
			
		

> erst0r
> 
> Schätzungsweise 20 Spiele, habe nicht alle durchgespielt aber die meisten.
> Am meisten Fun haben Max Payne 2, Quake 4 und Deus Ex2 gemacht.



Uh, hab noch ein ganz wichtiges vergessen:
Hab mir das re-release von THE FALL gekauft, das war auch ziemlich geil.
Seitdem bin ich Fan von der Band "Darkseed", die haben den TItelsong eingespielt 

Hoffe das es tatsächlich mal nen Fallout 3 als MMORPG geben wird, das wäre ja wie Ostern, Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 11.01.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute-heike am 11.01.2007 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wärs doch ne Runde Mario Kart mit den Kollegen  
Wobei das unfair wäre da ich viel mehr Erfahrung besitzen und den anderen Haushoch überlegen bin.


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 11.01.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute-heike am 11.01.2007 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat aber nur andere "Spielchen" zu Hause!


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

absolute-heike am 11.01.2007 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 11.01.2007 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obwohl...... Als Chef hat er bestimmt auch das ein oder andere "Killerspiel"


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

Ey aber die 500 schaffen wir doch locker....

Das letzte mal gings doch erst um 14:30 oder so los und da hamma schon soviel geschafft...

Naja von jetz an aba ohne mich... muss in die UNI!


WRITE!!! hehe


----------



## adrenalin-esport (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe meine ganze Sammlung die ich seit 1996 aufgebaut habe im vergangenen Jahr vernichtet, weil da Games dabei waren die ich schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt habe.

Folglich ist meine aktuelle Sammlung sehr übersichtlich. Ich zocke vorwiegend Day of Defeat: Source, weil ich im Clan spiele. Nebenbei dreh ich aber auch ein paar runden in GTR 2 oder begebe mich aufs Schlachtfeld in Battlefield 2


----------



## UltraMeister (11. Januar 2007)

17 Konsolen ca. 350 Spiele

PC Spiele keine ahnung interssieren mich nicht so wirklich anno, sim city etc und ein paar andere strategiegames ich schätz mal so 30 ORiginale (damit mein ich Die alleinige vollversion und nicht irgendsone bescheuerte spielesammlung oder sowas) Spieleperlen...


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

adrenalin-esport am 11.01.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine ganze Sammlung die ich seit 1996 aufgebaut habe im vergangenen Jahr vernichtet, weil da Games dabei waren die ich schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt habe.
> 
> Folglich ist meine aktuelle Sammlung sehr übersichtlich. Ich zocke vorwiegend Day of Defeat: Source, weil ich im Clan spiele. Nebenbei dreh ich aber auch ein paar runden in GTR 2 oder begebe mich aufs Schlachtfeld in Battlefield 2



Ich habe auch demletzt aussortiert, vorwiegend Heftzeitschriften und trotzdem ist meine Sammlung noch riesig.

Edit : Aber ich vermisse SIlent Storm von der PcGames DvD, ich hoffe das habe ich nicht ausversehen mit fortgeschmissen.


----------



## Privateer2 (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Sammlung ist recht übersichtlich, so ne Handvoll Spiele. Es dürfte fast alles von Anfang der 90er bis Mitte der 90er sein. Seit ich hier im Job 8 Stunden täglich vorm PC sitze, spiele ich leider viel zu selten in der Freizeit am PC. Ich hoffe das ändert sich, wenn ich mir demnächst einen Laptop zulege…


----------



## Minihul (11. Januar 2007)

Schätze es haben sich für den PC so an die 30-40 Spiele angesammelt. Durchgespielt hab ich, sofern man das kann, ca. 30%. Meine liebsten Perlen waren bzw sind. 
1.Ankh, weil es das einzige Adventure der letzten Jahre mit Monkey Island Flair ist
2.Far Cry, weil es damals revolutionär war (Grafik, Setting, spielerische Freiheit) und trotz des Alters heute noch besser aussieht als viele andere, und ich es durch die Matto Mods gerade wieder ausgegraben hab.
3. Die GTA  Serie, weil die spielerische Freiheit einzigartig ist.
4. DTM 1-3, weil ich Autorennen mag.

Die Enttäuschung schlechthin war Doom 3, bei dem Hype hätte ich mir mehr erwartet, als immer nur das geliche Schema. Tür auf - rein - Licht geht aus - Monster kommt - Monster wird gekillt - Licht an - nächster Raum und alles von vorn


----------



## sega1 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe zurzeit etwa 100 Spiele und davon etwa 95 % durchgespielt. Mein Aktuelles Lieblingspiel ist Medieval 2 Total War, das ich etwa 19 mal durchgespielt habe. Wenn ich bedenke was ich schon alles an spielen hatte seit 1989 dann wäre das wohl auch ein Rekord: 
Mega Drive                   210 Spiele
Mastersystem                18 Spiele
Game Boy                     58 Spiele
Saturn                          160 Spiele
Mega CD                       20  Spiele
32X                                18  Spiele
Dreamcast                     23  Spiele
Playstation                    30  Spiele
Playstation 2                  27  Spiele
XBOX                            38   Spiele
XBOX 360                        2   Spiele

dazu dann noch die etwa 200 PC Spiele die ich inzwischen nicht mehr habe...


----------



## Praioz (11. Januar 2007)

Hm. Ich frag mich, warum ihr alle so wenig Spiele habt? Die Zahlen, die ihr angebt, finde ich alleine auf meiner Festplatte installiert.   Mag daran liegen, dass manche hier noch jünger sind und noch nich so viel Zeit hatten, zu sammeln. Andere verkaufen/verschenken wohl alte Spiele auch wieder...

Naja, ich hab grad mal so kurz durchgezählt und komme so auf etwa 240 Spiele (dabei bestimmt das eine oder andere "Lager" vergessen ), die sich derzeit in meinem Besitz befinden (darunter 60% PC und je 20% N64 / PSX; ältere Konsolen/Computer(-Spiele) hab ich bereits weg gegeben). Gespielt habe ich jedoch deutlich mehr, ich vermute, etwa das 3- bis 4-fache.
Ne kurze Auswahl an meinen Lieblingstiteln (damals und heute; nicht sortiert):
Homeworld 1/2, Final Fantasy (ganz besonders 7!), Dune2, Doom 1/2, WC 2/3, WoW, Diablo 1/2, Half Life 1/2, Sim City Classic/2000/4, Dungeon Keeper 1/2, Theme Park 1/2, Gene Wars, Masters of Magic (und inoff. Nachfolger), Die Siedler 1/2/3/2DnG, Unreal / UT (alle Teile), StarCraft, natürlich die C&C-Reihe (mit Ausnahmen), ganz besonders aber der erste Teil  , FEAR, Wing Commander 3/4...
Ich glaub, ich lass es lieber, wird zu viel.  Auch wenn mir noch viel mehr einfallen, ich befürchte sogar, ich vergesse die Wichtigsten. 
Hört sich aber bald so an, als würd ich nix anderes machen. 

Ich geb aber zu, dass ich nicht jedes Spiel, bzw. nicht jedes Spiel vollständig durchgespielt habe. Bei einigen hab ich die Kampagne sogar nie probiert.


----------



## Rawpunisher (11. Januar 2007)

Ich sammle Computerspiele und bediene mich dabei auch auf Flomärkten und Grabbeltischen. Dabei gehts mir hauptsächlich um PC und Playstationspiele. 
Wie viele ich habe kann ich schlecht sagen, es müssten aber weit über 300 sein. 

Leider habe ich einige Spiele hiervon nur kurz anspielen können oder habe sie noch nicht einmal installiert. Das liegt daran, dass ich begeistert WoW spiele und alle anderen Spiele deshalb zu kurz kommen..


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

sega1 am 11.01.2007 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zurzeit etwa 100 Spiele und davon etwa 95 % durchgespielt. Mein Aktuelles Lieblingspiel ist Medieval 2 Total War, das ich etwa 19 mal durchgespielt habe. Wenn ich bedenke was ich schon alles an spielen hatte seit 1989 dann wäre das wohl auch ein



Medieval 2 zählt auch zu einem von meinen ach was sag ich, es ist das Lieblingsspiel von mir. Vorallem jetzt wo das Modden in vollem Gange ist.


----------



## RunnerOtrich (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe so ungefähr 450 - 500 Spiele insgesamt. Davon sind wahrscheinlich 50-80 Aus Zeitschriften. Natürlich ist alles Orginal und die meisten Spiele sind auf den PC -System.
Bei IGN habe ich eine liste die so bis 380 (lange nicht aktualliesiert)Spiele geht.
Durchgespielt habe ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal die hälfte.   
Meine erste Spielerfahrung machte ich mit dem NES, Amiga und Sega Megadrive.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Praioz am 11.01.2007 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Ich frag mich, warum ihr alle so wenig Spiele habt? Die Zahlen, die ihr angebt, finde ich alleine auf meiner Festplatte installiert.   Mag daran liegen, dass manche hier noch jünger sind und noch nich so viel Zeit hatten, zu sammeln. Andere verkaufen/verschenken wohl alte Spiele auch wieder...



Ne das liegt daran dass die ihre gebrannten/gezogenen Spiele hier nicht auflisten


----------



## markenprodukt (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Praioz am 11.01.2007 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Ja wasn los Sportsfreunde? der Thread ist jetzt schon Stunden offen und noch nichteinmal 50 Kommentare!!!
Das können wir besser,ich glaube an euch.


----------



## HCS84 (11. Januar 2007)

in meiner sammlung befinden sich zur zeit ca. 30 spiele. wenn ich aber schätzen soll wieviel spiele ich über die jahre bessen habe (die meisten hab ich verkauft, oder verschenkt) komm ich auf ca 140. ich versteh nich wo ihr die ganzen games aufbewahrt. mein platz ist beschränkt, hab ja auch noch eine wagsende dvd sammlung und da wird nix verschenkt oder verkauft.  

achja, durchgespielt hab ich zu 90% schätz ich mal. manchmal kommt ja ein hammer game nach dem anderen und da bleibt das ein oder andere spiel auf der strecke.

die besten games: lange liste, von  duke nukem über blade runner, deus ex, half life. das sprengt echt den rahmen!


----------



## oceano (11. Januar 2007)

Puh... mit C64, Amiga500 und diversen Konsolen von Super-Nintendo, über den Nachfolger bis hin zu den beiden Playstations....    ... kann sich jeder ungefähr selbst ausrechnen wieviel Games das wohl insgesamt sein müssten...   


Und jedes System hatte so seine ganz speziellen Highlights.
ZB auf dem C64 *Miniputt*! So ein geiles Partyspiel habe ich seither nie wieder erlebt!    Oder *Archon* und *GI Joe *hab ich mit Freunden auch bis zum Abwinken gezockt.   
Auf dem Amiga hatte ich eher so eine Singleplayer-Phase, viele Adventures und so ein Kram. Das Highlight natürlich: die *Monkey Island* -Reihe, oder *Goblins* war auch so eine genial schräge Perle   und natürlich *Civilization*!
Auf den Nintendos wieder hauptsächlich Sportspiele mit oder gegen Kollegen, zB das geniale *NBA JAM*, und ich entdeckte die mit Abstand beste Fussball-Sim der Welt: *International Superstar Soccer* der ich bis heute unter dem Namen PES stets treu geblieben bin.   
Auf der Playstation begegnete ich dann zum ersten Mal richtig dem Horrorgenre und seinen beiden Vorzeigetitel *Resident Evil & Silent Hill*  
Dazu noch viele Beat em Ups a la *Tekken* und wieder Sportsgames, die man in heiterer Runde gezockt hat.   

Auf dem PC hab ich erst ab *Dune2*  und *CnC* angefangen zu spielen. Ansonsten seien hier die typischen, klassischen Perlen zu nennen: *Battlezone2*, *System Shock2*, *Deus EX*, *Half-Life*, *AoE2*, die *TotalWar-Reihe* und *Max Payne*, (und vielleicht noch das ein oder andere was mir gerad nicht einfällt   ) die echte Ausnahme-Spielerlebnisse darstellten und bis heute höchstens kopiert aber niemals übertroffen wurden....


----------



## Ph0en1xx (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also ich komme auf gut 100 Spiele, wenn ich alle PC, Xbox, Xbox 360 und PS2 Spiele zusammmen nehme, aber die PC Spiele nehmen das meiste ein, sind so gut 80.
Einige Spiele hab ich nicht durchgezockt, weil keine Zeit mehr oder ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte oder es für mich zu schwer war. Ist bestimmt bei vielem einer der Gründe.
Es ist schwer zusagen, welche mir am meisten Spass gemacht hat, weil ich einfach zu viele hammer Titel besitze, wie Company of Heroes, Call of Duty 2, Medieval 2, GTA San Andreas etc. die sind einfach alle Spaßig aber Company of Heroes war bis jetzt das beste und hat mir am meisten Spaß gemacht.
Zum Foto:
Soll ich das jetzt ihm schicken und er stellts jetzt Rein oder wie?
Wär froh über eine Antwort.

MFG
Ph0en1xx


----------



## DaKiLa (11. Januar 2007)

Sind so etwa 250 - 275 Spiele für PC. Davon habe ich nur etwa 5 Spiele nicht durchgezockt. Dafür andere mehrmals: Warhammer 40k: Dark Crusade, Vietcong und aktuell Company of Heroes (zum 3. mal; man muss ja mal die neue Hardware testen  ).

Meine 4 Spiele für PSOne und die letzen 50 für Amiga hab ich nicht mitgezählt, hab die Plattformen ja nicht mehr.



Hab ich nun gewonnen??


----------



## BlackDead (11. Januar 2007)

Alleine in meiner direkten Umgebung zum PC befinden sich ca. 150 PC Spiele inklusive Heftvollversion. In meinen Schrank befinden sich bestimmt auch noch gut 60 Stück aber dort hauptsächlich Heftvollversionen. 
Ich würde schätze ich habe gut über 220 Spiele bestimmt sind einige doppelt und dreifach vertreten wegen den Heftvollversionen.   
Dann besitze ich noch gut 10 Spiele für den NES und 5 für den alten Game Boy.
Meinen N64 mit gut 10 Spielen habe ich leider verkauft.   
Dann besitze ich noch Zelda für die Wii aber keine Wii weil mir die mir noch nicht verschickt würde.   
Ein Foto gibts glaube ich nicht weil mir das einfach zu viel Aufwand wäre das ganze Zeug aus allen Ecken meines Zimmer zusammenzusuchen.  

Ich habe ca. 80% davon durchgespielt. Was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

Als ich die Excelliste das letzte mal aktualisiert habe waren es knapp 300.
(GB, NES, SNES, MS II, Cube, PC)

Die zahlreichen PC-Magazinversionen habe ich nicht wirklich durchgespielt, da ist selten etwas Brauchbares dabei und die wurden nach kurzem Anspielen meist deinstalliert. (z.B. Starcraft, Civ3, Diablo2 oder Unreal selbstverständlich ausgenommen  ) Aber die Mehrzahl der ca. 70 Konsolentitel und etwa 100 der gekauften PC-Spiele, so weit man das durchspielen nennen kann (Abspann halt mindestens. Wer bei Metroid Prime wirklich 100% schafft-> Respekt), schon.
(Weitere geborgte Spiele dürften dann noch 50 durchgespielte ausmachen)

Am meisten Spass machte eindeutig Max Payne 1, das war einfach ein genialer interaktiver Film, den ich im Gegensatz zu fast allen (Ausnahme MP2 und Goldeneye) shootern mehrmals durchgespielt habe.
Metroid Prime: das makelloseste Spiel überhaupt (Zelda OoT kann da als einziges Spiel als ebenbürtig auftreten)
Vampire Bloodlines: selten ein so verbugtes und trotzdem fesselndes Spiel gespielt (zwei Durchgänge sind geschfft. Als Nosferatu könnte noch ein dritter folgen...)
wirklich Spass im eigentlichen Sinne hatte ich natrülich mit Psychonauts: Leveldesign  Charaktere  Story  Tim Schafer 
Wenn andere Spiele nur 1% dieser Ideen aufweisen würden, dann wäre die Spielewelt traumhaft.
Codename Panzers: weil es Taktik light mit gelungener Präsentation ist

usw.

Am meisten Zeit habe ich mit Morrowind "vergeudet". So 100h werden es schon gewesen sein. Hatte einen Level 30 Character- also normale Gegner, die ich nicht besiegen könnte, gab es praktisch nicht mehr- und trotzdem habe ich den Faden bei der Hauptquest verloren (blöde Nebenquests, die überall ablenken) und es hingeschmissen. Und das Logbuch hilft ja ungemein....

Das erste Spiel meiner Spielesammlung war Tetris mit dem Ur-gameboy.  

Das erste Spiel das ich gespielt habe war Duck Hunt oder Probotector/Mega Man (irgendsowas in der Art). Weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. War ein Nachmittag bei einem Freund. Danach war der Weihnachtswunschzettel etwas anders....*g*

Am PC war mein erstes "Spiel" die Gold Games 4 Sammlung, nach weiteren GG-Spielsammlungen, wo schon brauchbares dabei war (Battle Realms, ST-EF usw.) habe ich erst das erste "normale" Spiel überhaupt gekauft (MP2). Seitdem bin ich fleißig am (meist Budget-)Titel kaufen.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich werfe mal einen kleinen Blick zurück in die Vergangenheit.
Das erste Spiel was ich mir damals für meinen ersten eigenen Pc gekauft habe war Age Of Empires 2.
Damit hab ich Monate wenn nicht sogar Jahre verbracht.
Davor habe ich immer nur bei Freunden gespielt.(ach was waren das für schöne zeiten)

Ein auch sehr geniales Spiel aus dieser Zeit war Worms 2.
Da weis ich noch dass ein Kumpel mal Geburtstag gefeiert hat und wir waren alle bei ihm zuhaus und wollten dann ins Kino.
Zum Zeitvertreib haben wir dann Worms (2) gespielt und völlig die Zeit vergessen.
Es war einfach zu genial uns zu 8. am Pc abzuwechseln und die gegnerischen Würmer aus der Map zu prügeln.
Ich glaub dass installier ich mir mal wieder, zockt das jemand online?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2007)

> 1. Wie viele Spiele befinden sich in Ihrer Sammlung? (egal ob PC oder Konsole)



puh- ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung, kann ich noch nicht mal schätzen,  mit dem kollegen, der alleine 160 saturn spiele hat, kann ich bei aber weitem nicht mithalten .



> 2. Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt?



nein - wie hoch der prozentuale anteil ist, kann ich wiederum nicht schätzen.
woran ich mich besonders erinnere ist shadowman auf dc, da bin ich nicht mal über den anfang hinausgekommen - irgendwie hab` ich das spiel wohl nicht kapiert.     
weiteres prominentes beispiel wäre doom3 auf pc, das mir mit der zeit einfach zu dümmlich wurde. 



> 3. Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet?



auch schwer;
am besten gefallen haben mir wohl (wenn ich nix vergesse) - die alten lucasarts adventures (va mi 1/ 2, indy 3/ 4) , golden eye, mario kart, ff 6, 7, chrono trigger, fahrenheit  und noch einige andere mehr - man vergisst einfach zu viel .


----------



## ColeusRattus (11. Januar 2007)

Ich komm auch so auf 500 spiele, die sich im Laufe der Jahre angesammelt haben... Wobei ich nicht alle durchgezockt habe.

Und hier die Spiele, durch die ich in der Schule und beim Studium auf heißen Kohlen gesessen bin, da ich es kaum erwarten konnte, wieder heim zu kommen und zu daddeln:

*Little Big Adventure* Das erste Spiel, das ich mir je gekauft hab... habs unzählige Male durchgespielt.
*Crusader: No Remorse * Einfach nur ein geiles Actionspiel. Der Nachfolger No Regret, obwohl eher ein "Missionpack" als Teil 2 begeisterte mich auch
*Wing Commander Reihe* Muss man wohl nix dazu sagen.
*Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri * Ein richtiger Klassiker. Ne Neuauflage wäre mal was feines.
*Duke Nukem 3D * Tjo, der Duke halt.
*Strike Commander * Damals genau díe richtige mischung zwischen Story, Sim und Grafik.
*Need for Speed: Porsche * Der absolute Höhepunkt der Serie.
*System Shock 2 * Ein absolutes Weltklasse Spiel.
*Deus Ex* Dazu muss man auch wenig sagen.
*Hitman* Bis auf Contracts ist die ganze Reihe genial.
*Operation Flashpoint* Die Innovation im Takltikshooter Genre.
*Insane* Es gibt wohl kein geileres Rennspiel als das für Lanparties.
*Jagged Alliance* Beide Teile + Addons rocken einfach.
*IL2 Sturmovik* Tjo, die beste WW2 Flugsim.
*Brigade E5: New Jagged Union* Zwar grausam verbugged, aber trotzdem kommt wieder ein bissl JA2 Feeling auf, dazu das geniale Kampfystem.
*Armed Assault* Eigentlich nur ein Grafikupdate für OFP, fesselt mich aber trotzdem.
*Red Orchestra* Schon als Mod genial, und als Retail-Version nahezu perfekt. Für Taktik- und MP-Spieler ein muss.

EDIT: Fast vergessen! *Live for Speed[/] das wohl beste Fahrgefühl außerhalb eines echten Autos.*


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

Ph0en1xx am 11.01.2007 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Foto:
> Soll ich das jetzt ihm schicken und er stellts jetzt Rein oder wie?
> Wär froh über eine Antwort.


hier kannst du es hochladen
http://www.imageshack.us/
einfach den lokalen Speicherort auf deinem Rechner angeben und "host it" anklicken
Dann kommt ein neues Fenster und dir werden versch. Pfade angegeben.
Da kopierst du den bei _Direktlink_ angezeigten Text und setzt ihn hier als post rein.
Und dann können alle deine Sammlung bewundern


----------



## lowwriter (11. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 11.01.2007 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Also ich Schätze mal ich hab so um die 90-120 Spiele (waren mal mehr, hab aber einige Verkauft), wobei ich nur Wenige immer auf meinem Spiele-Regal stehen hab:
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9106/bild007yg9.jpg

Die anderen hole ich raus wenn ich sie mal wieder zocken will. Ansonsten find ichs schöner wenn nur wenige im Regal stehen... wirkt net so überladen ( ja, ich hab nen kleinen Ordungsfimmel  )


greetz, lowwriter

EDIT: Seh grade, oben aufm Regal liegt noch die Verpackung meines USB Weihnachtsbaums 
Naja, was soll man gegen Weihnachtsgeschenke machen  *g steht immernoch neben meinem PC und leuchtet in Verschiedenen Farben


----------



## GorrestFump (11. Januar 2007)

Bei mir sind's 62 PC-Spiele, darunter sehr viele noch im 5,25" und 3,5" Format  (seit 1992 hat sich einiges angesammelt  ). Wobei ich seit ebay immer wieder schnell was verkauft hab , z.B. Unreal2, Battlefield 1942, Enter the Matrix, The Movies, Oblivion waren's mir definitiv nicht wert zu behalten.

Aktuell im Schrank steht:
C&C Generals
Battlefield 2
GTR 1+2
Live for Speed
Gothic 3
NfS Most Wanted
Dark Messiah
Diablo 2
Doom3
Guild Wars


----------



## daishi085 (11. Januar 2007)

ich besitze ca. 50-60 pc- und ca. 15 PS2-spiele, durchgespielt habe ich davon fast alle, mir fällt im augenblick keins ein das ich nicht durch hätte 

am meisten spaß hat mir C&C (die Tiberium reihe) und die Final Fantasy reihe gemacht.

aktuelles lieblings spiel Battlefield 2142, und Final Fantasy VII DoC


----------



## Doomtrain (11. Januar 2007)

Konsolen:

Atari 7800 - 5 Spiele
NES - 7 Spiele 
SNES - 7 Spiele
N64 - 5 Spiele
PS2 - 8 Spiele

PC:

33 Spiele

Zu meinen Favoriten gehören auf den Konsolen ganz klar die Mario Spiele und Final Fantasy (jaaa nimmer lang bis Teil 12), Lylat Wars auf dem N64 is natürlich auch cool^^

Auf dem PC sinds wohl MohAA (die Addons weniger), Gothik 1+2, CoD 1+2, Max Payne 1+2, TES 4 Oblivion, Medieval 2, Eve Online, X3: Reunion, Age of Empires 2.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

hm wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese erkenne ich dass viele Zocker der ersten Stunde dabei zu sein scheinen.
Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen die erst ein paar Jahre dabei sind.


----------



## adrenalin-esport (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub dass installier ich mir mal wieder, zockt das jemand online?



Ich habs vor kurzem mal probiert... das spielt bloß keiner mehr dieses Worms 2  

Ist aber ohne Frage einer der Top-Titel der 90er Jahre! Mein erstes Spiel war übrigens Grand Prix 2.

Lief auf meinem AMD K5 zwar nicht wirklich flüssig aber ich habs gespielt bis zum umfallen.. genial


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

adrenalin-esport am 11.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich glaube für uns war das damals das partyspiel schlechthin.
An einem Pc mit Kumpels und immer schön Plätze tauschen.


----------



## Yaguyu (11. Januar 2007)

Hab 48 im Regal stehen. 
Nun die 3 besten die ich gespielt habe: Baldurs Gate 2, Far Cry, Unreal 2
Die größte Entäuschung :  Boiling Point   (davon würde ich jedem abraten!)
Ich schätze ca. 40 davon durchgespielt zu haben.
z.Z. spiele ich mal wieder Vampire, Act of War, Matto 4 (Far Cry)


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> adrenalin-esport am 11.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mein erstes Spiel war Monkey Island 2, *träum....*


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2007)

_*1. Wie viele Spiele befinden sich in Ihrer Sammlung? (egal ob PC oder Konsole) *_

Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Atari 800xl ca. 200
Atari ST ca. 30
Amiga ca. 50
Atari Lynx ca. 30
Neo Geo Pocket  4 
PC (1994-07)  ca. 70
Nintendo Wii  2

_*2. Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt? *_

Nein. 

_*3. Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet? *_

Atari 800XL
Boulder Dash, Encounter, Rescue on Fractalus, Drop Zone, The last Starfighter, Master of the Lamps

Atari ST
Chambers of Shaolin

Amiga
Turrican2, Monkey Island

Lynx
Califonia Games (Multiplayer)

Neo Geo Pocket
Metal Slug 1st Mission

PC
Balls of Steel, Under a Killing Moon, Dune, Dune 2, Dungeon Keeper 2, Quake 3 Arena, Rune, Battle Realms, Duke Nukem 3D, Beyond Good & Evil

4. Machen Sie doch ein Foto von Ihrer Sammlung! 

Vielleicht... Wird wohl ein größerer Aufwand 



Apropos.... Umfragen wie diese, werden wohl in Zukunft überflüssig, da die Spiele dann wohl nur noch online gekauft werden, und somit der "echte Besitz" weg fällt.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

IXS am 11.01.2007 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos.... Umfragen wie diese, werden wohl in Zukunft überflüssig, da die Spiele dann wohl nur noch online gekauft werden, und somit der "echte Besitz" weg fällt.



Dazu wird es nie kommen, nicht solange ich lebe


----------



## matrixfreak (11. Januar 2007)

Mich würde interessieren, ob die Leute mit den vielen Atari-Spielen, auch noch die Möglichkeit haben die Dinger am Originalgerät zu spielen.


----------



## blade88 (11. Januar 2007)

So, erst mal zur Anzahl: Um die 250 müssten es sein, so 100% bin ich mir nicht sicher. Alle für PC.

Durchgespielt habe ich bei weitem nicht alle.

Und schon zu den Favoriten: *Baldur's Gate 2* gehört immernoch dazu, *Beyond Good & Evil* ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblinge, *Pro Evolution Soccer* schafft es jedes Jahr aufs neue mich wieder zu begeistern, *Knights of the Old Republic* hat mich atmosphärisch einfach umgehauen. *GTA San Andreas* hat mich schwer beeindruckt. *Tony Hawk 2-4* sind die ultimativen Spaßbringer. Hm... was ist da noch... *Dark Project 1* wäre da noch zu nennen... und viele viele mehr. *Fallout* hätte ich fast vergessen... Und *Anachronox*. Naja, habs nicht so mit Favoriten, gibt einfach so viele wirklich tolle Spiele. Da fehlen noch etliche die auch mir persönlich wirklich Riesenspaß gemacht haben.

Fotos gibts keine...


----------



## mwd2 (11. Januar 2007)

Doomtrain am 11.01.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen:
> 
> Atari 7800 - 5 Spiele
> NES - 7 Spiele
> ...


Also ich habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, da ich darmals mit dem C64 angefangen habe ins Spielezeitalter zu gehen.....
Ich kann aber sagen, das ich mir letztes Jahr schon ca. 18 Spiele gekauft habe und wenn man das dann bis bis 1993 (PC-Zeitalter)  zurückrechnet, sind das ca. 180-200 Spiele und ins C64-Zeitalter kommen wahrscheinlich nochmals 50 dazu...... 

2. Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt? 

hätte ich gerne, aber ......

3. Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet? 
PC: OFP, WC-Serie, Doom I/II 
C64: Save NewYork, DinoEggs


----------



## ArcticWolf (11. Januar 2007)

*Anzahl PC Spiele:* ca 80

*Erstes (eigenes) PC Spiel:* Anstoss 2

*Durchgespielt:*
Wing Commander Prophecy
Starlancer
GTR
Richard Burns Ralley (so gut wie)
Grand Prix Legends
Jagged Alliance
Jagged Alliance Deadly Games
Jagged Alliance 2
Jagged Alliance 2 Unfinished Business
Jagged Alliance 2 Wildfire (sogar beide Versionen)
Jagged Alliance Mods (nocht nicht komplett)
Half Life
Half Life: Opposing Force
Half Life: Blue Shift
Gunman 
Unreal
Unreal 2
Unreal Tournament
CS (jedenfalls lang gespielt)
Jedi KNight 3
Star Trek EF 1
Star Trek EF 2
Dungeon Keeper
Colin McRae 2
Command & Conquer 1
Command & Conquer RA
C&C RA 2
C&C Generals
Age Of Empires 2
Max Payne 1
Max Payne 2
Hitman 1
Fifa 98
DX-Ball
GTA VC
Bleifuss Fun
NFS 2
NFS Porsche
Mafia
Conflict: Freespace The Great War
Serious Sam 1
SS The Second Encounter
Will Rock (alle 3 im LAN)
FarCry
Quake 3
Project IGI
WarCraft 3
diverse C64 Spiele, fast alle SPiele die ich für den (uralt) Gameboy hab der in der Ecke liegt und viele SNES Spiele (Super Mario, SM Kart, SF2 Turbo,...)

einige andere weit gespielt, aber nie bis zum Ende
momentan zock ich Railroad Tycoon 3, aber dauert heutzutage viel länger, da kaum noch Zeit dafür übrig ist.

*Meine Top 5 der PC Spiele:*
1: Jagged Alliance 2 (bzw. die ganze Reihe)
2: Counter Strike
3: Wing Commander Prophecy
4: Anstoss 3
5: Richard Burns Ralley (oder auch GPL)

*Top 5 der Fehleinkäufe:*
1: Baldurs Gate 2 + AddOn
 (is bestimmt n tolles Spiel, hab aber festgestellt dass ich keine Rollenspiele mag; habs AddOn noch nichmal installiert)
2: F1 Manager 96 (oder so ähnlich)
3: MAG! (weils nicht läuft)
4: F1 Racing Simulation (weil ichs relativ schnell verloren hab)
5: diverse Gurken aus Spielesammlungen/Zeitschriften


----------



## fabo-erc (11. Januar 2007)

moin

allso ich hab 79 games...
durch hab ich denk ich ma 90%

meine lieblinge:

  = BF, Anno, HALO, FEAR, Max Payne, Hitman

die net so doll'n
  = BOS, City Life, Vietcong2

-fabo


----------



## TheRookie (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub dass installier ich mir mal wieder, zockt das jemand online?



Probier mal Worms World Party...vielleicht hast du da Glück.

@Topic:
Ich hatte nie eine Konsole...
Mein allerstes selbstgekauftes Spiel war Worms +, was widerum ein Addon für Worms 1 war, welches ich nicht besaß   - aber ich habs mir 2 Tage später geholt. Mein erster Shooter war HL1 und mein erstes RTS AoE 1 mit Addon. Ich hab absolut überhaupt keine Idee wie viele PC-Spiele ich besitze, aber es sind viele...
Durchgespielt hab ich fast alle bis auf Neverwinter Nights 1, das mir irgendwie nicht so gefiel...
Am besten fand ich Worms, Monkey Island, Splinter Cell1-4(wobei der 4. nicht wirklich gut war), AoE1-3,die gesamte Total War Reihe  ,Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay (einer der besten "Shooter", die ich jeh gespielt habe), Morrowind/Oblivion/Gothic1/2/3,GTA1/2,/3/VC/SA  und natürlich OFP   + ArmA

Naja und dann finden sich da noch eben alle namenhaften Vertreter der letzten paar Jahre und auch ein paar Flops...

Kennt zufällig jemand das Adventure mit Pink Panter?    das war wirklich gut...
Achja und was natürlich ebenfalls ein Renner war: Tomb Raider  

Edit: Hätt ich fast vergessen: Hitman - das einzig wahre Killerspiel!


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

OMG nur noch weniger als 12einhalb Stunden Zeit für die 300 das schaffen wir nie *verzweifel*


----------



## Ilcoron (11. Januar 2007)

Einige Spiele für PS2 und PC insgesammt weit im 3stelligen Bereich.

Die aktuellsten sind:

GuildWars: Nightfall
Balltefield 2
X3: Reunion
Empire at War
World of Warcraft

Und diese Spiele werden die Sammlung 100%ig ergänzen:

BF2 SpecialForces
Hellgate: London
Fallout3 (wenns denn mal kommt)
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic

Ein kleiner Tipp ... viele Spiele gibts aus England (www.play.com) zu wahnsinns Preisen.
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (26€)
Battlefield 2142 hatten sie letztes auch für 28€, ist aber wieder gestiegen.
Battlefield 2 22€ ... übrigens auf deutsch bei mir, trotz englischer Version.


LG Ridge


----------



## Tagg2 (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab: MS Pinball, Minesweeper,Solitär und Hearts


----------



## TheRookie (11. Januar 2007)

Tagg2 am 11.01.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab: MS Pinball, Minesweeper,Solitär und Hearts



hey so ein Zufall...die hab ich auch gerade


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (11. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,
dann will ich mal anfangen (es werden nur die Originalen aufgezählt, von Raubkopien halte ich aber eh nicht viel):
Vampires-die Maskerade, Myst V, Deus Ex - Invisible War, Enter the Matrix (kotz), Splinter Cell 1, Die Sims 2, GTA San Andreas, GTA Vice City, Max Payne 2, Call of Duty 1, Doom 3, Far Cry (und zwar die später eingezogene he, he, vielen Dank noch mal an den netten Saturn Mitarbeiter), Half Life 2, Fear, Prey, Hitman Blood Money, Black and White 1 + 2, Mafia, Alice, Thief - Deadley Shadows, Dark Projekt 1+2   , Oblivion, Anno 1701, Diablo 2 + LoD, Dungeon Keeper 1 (incl. Add On), Dungeon Keeper 2 (ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Teil 3, aber Teil 1 war der Beste), Populous The Beginning, Quake 3. 

Am Liebsten habe ich Dungeon Keeper und Die Dark Projekt Reihe gespielt, da gingen eine Woche lang meine Rolläden gar nicht hoch. Ach ja. 

Zocke schon seit meinem Commodore 128 und werde das hoffentlich noch tun wenn ich 80 bin.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Tagg2 am 11.01.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab: MS Pinball, Minesweeper,Solitär und Hearts



stimmt die hab ich ganz vergessen, mit Pinnball hab ich zeitweise auch viel Zeit verbracht(als ich i-wann mal herauswand wos gute Punkte gibt) auf der Jagd nach Rekorden.


----------



## Freaggle (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab so ca. 50 Spiele.
Hab nich alle bis zum Ende gezockt.
Am meisten Spaß hat mir Baldurs Gate 2 + AddOn, Gothic2 un Fable gemacht.
Mein größter Fehlkauf war Earth2160.


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagg2 am 11.01.2007 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minesweeper spiele ich immer noch min. einmal jede Woche.
So ein Profifeld muss einfach immer wieder gelöst werden.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. Januar 2007)

Leider kauft ich mir immer wieder Budgettitel die dann nur ANGEzockt aber nicht GEzockt werden und ich hasse nix mehr, als nicht DURCHGEzockte Spiele.   
Da krich ich Plack - wie dieser Big Brother Heini sagen würde. 

Insgesammt, alle Konsolen und wieder verkaufte Spiele miteinbezogen, dürften es wohl ... hm ... so um die 100 Stück sein. Natürlich zuzüglich der vielen Spiele die man sich nur ausleiht. Wenn jeder in der Schule einen Gameboy hatte, dann hat man schon mal innerhalb einer Woche einige Spiele gezockt. 

Klassiker warn auf jeden Fall viele SNES Games: Super Mario World, Zelda, Street Figther II, Mario Kart. Auf der PS natürlich Tekken und auf der PS2 SSX. Auf dem PC würd ich wohl sagen Tomb Raider 2 war schon ziemlich geil und natürlich nicht zu vergessen Doom2 und Duke Nukem 3D.   
Oh Mann, und dieses Gefühl als ich damals mit dem nagelneuen Gameboy aus dem Laden gestürmt bin und das allererste mal Tetris gezockt hab ...  ... unvergesslich. Hach, da werd ich richtig nostalgisch.   

Und jetzt her mit den Geschenken, aber dalli!  

SSA


----------



## Sumpfig (11. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand interesse an Spielen für Apple Macintosh?

hab Zuhause noch ne ordentliche Sammlung aus den Jahren 1994 bis 1998.

Fürn PC hab ich:

alle TombRaider Teile
alle Blitzkrieg Teile inkl. sämtlicher Zusatzpacks
alle Suddenstrike Teile
alle Splinter Cell Teile
alle HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde Teile
alle Dawn of War Teile
alle Half Life Teile
alle Doom Teile (1 und 2 noch fürn Mac)
alle Red Faction Teile
alle Battlefield 1 Teile
alle WWII Titel, die auf der Engine von Afrikakorps vs. Desert Rats basieren
alle Earth 21xx Teile
FarCry
und noch jede Menge mehr...


----------



## pyrh0n (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch so um die 50 Spiele in meiner Sammlung. Durchgespielt habe ich sie fast alle. Am meistens Spaß haben mir bis jetzt CSS und Half Life 2 gemacht.


----------



## Bensta (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich sag mal...250 Spiele. Da ich neben dem PC noch mit C64, Amiga 600, Game Boy Advance und XBox gespielt habe, kommt die Zahl gut hin.

Durchgespielt hab ich vielleicht 50% davon.

Den meisten Spaß hatte ich mit Operation Wolf (Amiga) Paperboy (C64) und Deus Ex (PC)


----------



## Fridgee (11. Januar 2007)

Ich besitze im Moment nur Age of Empires 3: Collectors Edition, Age of Empires 3: The Warchiefs und Command & Conquer: Generals.

Am PC spiele ich eher selten... 

Zur Zeit halt am liebsten Wii  Zelda und NfS: Carbon


----------



## rokn (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Spielesammlung besteht fast ausschließlich aus Rollenspielen.

- Gothic 1 (durchgespielt)
- Gothic 2 + Add On (durchgespielt)
- Neverwinter Nights 1
- Baldurs Gate + Add On
- The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
- The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion
- Diablo (durchgespielt)
- Diablo 2 + Addon (durchgespielt)
- Sacred
- Knights of the old Republic 1

Sonstige (spiele ich meist auf LAN-Partys)
- Battlefield 1942 (Road to Rome, Desert Combat)
- Battlefield Vietnam
- Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising
- Joint Operations: Escalation
- Empire Earth 1
- Age of Empires 1+2+3
- Rise of Nations 1

Um alle Spiele durchzuspielen fehlt mir leider die Zeit. Vor allem meine Leidenschaft "Gothic" konnte ich bisher noch nicht im dritten Teil verfolgen. Aber ich hole es auf jeden Fall nach   

VG Rokn


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Januar 2007)

ArcticWolf am 11.01.2007 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> *Durchgespielt:*
> [...]
> Richard Burns Ralley (so gut wie)
> [...]


Wow. Respekt! Das Spiel ist echt was für Könner.


----------



## deathwish790617 (11. Januar 2007)

PS1
3 Spiele, nur aus nostalgiegründen

PS2
5 Spiele, hauptsächlich Beat em ups, Multiplayerspiele

PC
37 Spiele, wobei ich nur meine Favoriten aufhebe,
sonstige werden ver-ebayt.

Top 5 Singleplayer
1. Rome/Medieval 2 Total War
2. GTA SA+VC
3. DTM Race Driver 3
4. Star Wars Knights of the old Republic 2
5. Far Cry

Top 5 Multiplayer
1. CSS
2. CSS
3. CSS
4. CSS
5. CSS

Top 5 Versager
1. Gothic 2 , schlagt mich nicht aber ich finds langweiligen mist.
2. NFS Carbon
3. Splinter Cell Double Agent
4. Sid Meyers Piraten war genau 30 min lustige weitere 30 min Spielbar dann WEG
5. Diablo 2, klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-...


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Da hier einige(mich eingeschlossen) eine Menge spiele besitzen möcht ich doch mal nachfragen.

Kauft ihr noch so viele Spiele wie früher oder habt ihr euch generell immer nur wenige Titel ins Haus geholt?

Bei mir sieht es so aus dass ich inzwischen nur noch wenige Games zum Vollpreis kaufe da mit erstens das Geld fehlt und ich auch des öfteren schon enttäuscht wurde und deshalb eh vorsichtiger beim einkaufen bin.

Aber irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl dass moderne Spiele nicht den selben Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen wie die Spiele damals in meiner Kindheit. Sie machen zwar Spass aber es ist nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Adauli (11. Januar 2007)

Müßten so um die 100 PC Spiel sein die ich aktuell daheim rumliegen habe. Dazu kommen dann nochmal zusammen knapp 20 Spiele für PS2 und Nintendo DS. Bei den Spielen handelt es sich fast ausschlislich und Rollenspiel (auch MMORPGs) oder Rundenbasierte Startegie Spiele.


----------



## aventaurus (11. Januar 2007)

Ich komme auf ca. 300-400 PC-Spiele - angefangen bei Doom (Wolfenstein 3D habe ich mir danach erst zugelegt). Durchgespielt habe ich sie alle, solange die Spiele nicht zu sehr verbuggt waren - darunter auch solche Downlights wie Breed, Gore oder Skout.

Meine Spieleleidenschaft ist ungebrochen und ich würde eher mehr als weniger kaufen, da ich als Schüler tendentiell weniger Geld hatte als jetzt wo ich arbeite.

Aber erstens wollen immer mehr Entwickler den Käufer veräppeln (kurze Spielzeit, unfertige Spiele zum Release) und zweitens gibt es recht maue Jahre, wie z.B. 2006, in denen recht wenig interessante Spiele erscheinen. Da gabs "nur" 13 Spiele, die für mich interessant waren.


----------



## Jan2k3 (11. Januar 2007)

Top 5 Versager
1. Gothic 2 , schlagt mich nicht aber ich finds langweiligen mist.
2. NFS Carbon
3. Splinter Cell Double Agent
4. Sid Meyers Piraten war genau 30 min lustige weitere 30 min Spielbar dann WEG
5. Diablo 2, klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-klick-

erstma das is jetzt mein feind^^ 

Gothic 2 is total genial der 3 teil leider nicht-_- und diablo??? *g* hast keine ahnung*fg*

also ich hab so um 30 spiele *g* nie gezählt spiel meistens auch ein spiel und zwar bis zum umfallen


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Januar 2007)

Einwurf meinerseits:
Meine Güte, gleich simmer schon bei 100 Kommentaren und wir ham noch nichtmal 12 Uhr  Weiter so!


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2007)

aventaurus am 11.01.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auf ca. 300-400 PC-Spiele - angefangen bei Doom (Wolfenstein 3D habe ich mir danach erst zugelegt). Durchgespielt habe ich sie alle, solange die Spiele nicht zu sehr verbuggt waren - darunter auch solche Downlights wie Breed, Gore oder Skout.
> 
> Meine Spieleleidenschaft ist ungebrochen und ich würde eher mehr als weniger kaufen, da ich als Schüler tendentiell weniger Geld hatte als jetzt wo ich arbeite.
> 
> Aber erstens wollen immer mehr Entwickler den Käufer veräppeln (kurze Spielzeit, unfertige Spiele zum Release) und zweitens gibt es recht maue Jahre, wie z.B. 2006, in denen recht wenig interessante Spiele erscheinen. Da gabs "nur" 13 Spiele, die für mich interessant waren.



Nur 13, LOL


----------



## Sternschubser (11. Januar 2007)

also da ich schon länger dabei bin, so 300 ca., fing schon mit dem zx81 und dann c64 an.
die beliebtesten spiele  waren wohl ultima 5, ultima underworld und civilization.
zur zeit machen sich neue spiele rar, da mein rechner grade etwas schwach wird...

gruss


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl dass moderne Spiele nicht den selben Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen wie die Spiele damals in meiner Kindheit. Sie machen zwar Spass aber es ist nicht dasselbe.




geht mir ganz ähnlich.
ich laber fast lieber drüber als selbst hand an ein spiel zu legen.


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

Birdy84 am 11.01.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ArcticWolf am 11.01.2007 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*auch als RBR Könner meld*  
Habe über Weihnachten die letzten fehlenden Bestzeiten geholt. (die ich beim Durchspielen der Karriere vor ein paar Monaten nicht geschafft hatte)
Zugegeben, der schwerste Schwierigkeitsgrad war aufgrund des deftigen Schadensmodell schon heftig, aber ohne übertriebenen Druck geht das "locker"- Nervenstärke und Konzentration ist halt gefragt.  
Die sonstigen Bestzeiten des Computers sind eig. lachhaft, wenn man wirklich konzentriert und eher vorsichtig driftet.

Trackmania Nations ist dagegen schon ein anderes Kaliber.
Hat da jemand wirklich alle Nadeo-Medaillen?
Oder wenigstens Gold? (Gold fehlt mir noch bei einigen Strecken beim dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad)

Bei CMR 04 scheitere ich hingegen bei den beiden letzten Schwierigkeitsgraden stümperhaft. So Mittelfeld ist das höchste der Gefühle....


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen die vielen kleinen Browserspielchen, in der Berufsschule ham wir die teile vielleicht oft gezockt, teilweise sogar während den
Cad-Stunden und über Netzwerk gegen die halbe Klasse.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

100!!!


----------



## Arne01 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fange mal ganz am Anfang an...

Vorbemerkung:

Ich dachte nicht, das es so viel wird... aber nehmt euch mal Zeit und lest es euch durch. Ich wette, der ein oder andere erinnert sich mit mir an die Spiele einer längst vergangenen Zeit...


Erstes System: Schneider CPC 6128

Spiele: ca. 60-80 (geschätzt.. .ich müsste in den Keller laufen um da eine genaue Zahl nennen zu können...)

Zeitfresser: 

1. Nibbler (das Spiel gab es später auf jedem Nokia-Handy und hieß "Snake")
2. International Karate / International Karate Plus (who the F... is "Tekken"?)
3. Arkanoid (gibt es heute auf jedem Grabbeltisch für 1,99€)
4. Bubble Bobble (jaaaa! auch heute noch per Emulator der Wahnsinn!)
5. Shogun (war ein echter Zeitfresser, weil meine Englischkenntnisse damals gegen "Null" tendierten... spielen war nur durch "trial & error" möglich)

zweites System: Gameboy (ja, der mit den Batterien, die immer zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den Geist aufgaben...)

Spiele: 28 (das weis ich noch wie heute)

Zeitfresser:

1. Super Mario Land / Super Mario Land 2 (DAS Jump n Run für den GB)
2. Gargoyles Quest (wirklich gutes und bockschweres RPG mit Jump n Run)
3. Pinball Aligator (witziges Flipperspiel mit haarsträubender Kugelphysik)
4. Bubble Bobble (auch für unterwegs ein Hammer!)
5. Burai Fighter Deluxe (Spiehallen-Shooter, der in alle vier Richtungen scrollte...richtig schwer!)

drittes System: Amiga 500+ ("NEIN!! Die Lampen blinken schon wieder!")

Spiele: eine ganze Menge...

Zeitfresser:

1. Bundesliga Manager Pro ("Du, das wird schon wieder hell draussen...")
2. Stunt Car Racer (Der Ur-ur-ur-Großvater von "Trackmania".)
3. Moonstone (Mein erstes "Killerspiel".)
4. Bubble Bobble (Ja ja...verkneift euch die blöden Kommentare!)
5. Civilization (Gott schütze Sid Meier!)

viertes System: PC, Pentium I 200 Mhz (die erste Ära)

Spiele: klein angefangen... viel dazu gekommen... (Klartext: keine Ahnung)

Zeitfresser:

1. Tomb Raider I (damals innovativ und immer noch einer der besten Teile)
2. Civilization II (Danke, Sid!)
3. Sim City 2000 (eigentlich seit dem Original auf dem Amiga...)
4. Diablo (ein Wochenende mit ca 6 Stunden Schlaf und 29 Liter Kaffee)
5. Duke Nukem 3D (Mit dem Spiel haben wir "LAN-Partys" gehabt, da hiessen die noch gar nicht so...)

fünftes System: PC, Pentium IV 3 Ghz (die Neuzeit / Heute)

Spiele: noch mehr als bei System 4... (und wehe meine Frau findet den Gegenwert heraus, der da im Schrank steht...Familienurlaub, Küche, etc...)

Zeitfresser:

1. World of Warcraft (Ok, steinigt mich...)
2. Civilization III / IV ("Sid, willst Du mich heiraten?")
3. Sacred (Folgedroge des Teufels und seinen Brüdern...)
4. The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind ("Sooo weit kann das zu Fuß ja nicht sein...")
5. Fußball Manager 2004 (Nach BMP und Anstoss die beste Alternative)

Puh...

So, das waren erstmal alle. Durchgespielt habe ich die wenigsten (z.B. Diablo, Diablo 2). 

Während ich diese Zeilen geschrieben habe, fielen mir eine ganze Menge mehr Spiele ein mit denen ich ebenso viel Zeit verbracht habe. In ungeordneter Abfolge eine kleine Auswahl:

1. Colonization --> Amiga (Hatte ich Sid Meier schon mal erwähnt?) 
2. Sid Meier´s Alpha Centauri --> Pentium I (Von wem war das noch...)
3. Pirates! --> Schneider CPC 6128 (ohne Worte)
4. Populus I / II --> Pentuim I (Glaubenskriege und Vulkane...)
5. Kick off II --> Amiga (PES 6...pfff....)
6. Monkey Island I / II --> Amiga (Elaine!!!!!)
7. Lemmings --> Amiga (DAS Spiel meiner Mutter...)
8. The Chaos Engine --> Amiga (Habe ich nur Cheats geschafft...)
9. Rollercoaster Tycoon --> Pentium I (Folgedroge von "Theme Park")
10. Warcraft II --> Pentium I (siehe "Duke Nukem 3D")

Tja, das sind sie. Meine Highlights aus fast 20 Jahren daddelei und mit Sicherheit habe ich die ein oder andere Perle vergessen... Was in der Zeit alles passiert ist...

Vielleicht erinnert sich ja Jemand noch an andere schöne Spiele...

MfG

Arne


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauft ihr noch so viele Spiele wie früher oder habt ihr euch generell immer nur wenige Titel ins Haus geholt?


Eher mehr, da mein "Taschengeld" nun höhere Limits hat.  
Und außerdem, als früherer nur Konsolero, wo die Spiele halt nie wirklich billig werden, ging sich sowieso nie jeder interessante Titel aus.
Jetzt ist meine Zeit eher das Problem.


> Bei mir sieht es so aus dass ich inzwischen nur noch wenige Games zum Vollpreis kaufe da mit erstens das Geld fehlt und ich auch des öfteren schon enttäuscht wurde und deshalb eh vorsichtiger beim einkaufen bin.


Bei den Durchspielzeiten von den meisten Spielen ist mir Budget sowieso die einzige mögliche vernünftige Variante.
Lediglich Rollenspiele würde ich Vollpreis kaufen, jedoch muss man da ja wiederum auf patches warten und wartet daher mit dem Kauf.


> Aber irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl dass moderne Spiele nicht den selben Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen wie die Spiele damals in meiner Kindheit. Sie machen zwar Spass aber es ist nicht dasselbe.


Also ich bin da vielleicht weniger früher-war-alles-besser-Nostalgiker.  
Ich kann mich noch immer über so einige Neuerscheinungen wie ein kleines Kind freuen. OK, das man sich das Teil selber kauft und man eig. nicht wirklich auf Geburtstag oder Weihnachten und sonstiges warten muss, nimmt dem Auspacken etwas die Freude, aber ich bin (noch) genauso begeisteter Spieler, wie zu GB oder NES-Zeiten.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. Januar 2007)

Ich frag mich gerade ob ich vielleicht immer wieder mal vereinzelt ein bisschen Spam und offtopic reinwerfen sollte, damit sich meine Chancen erhöhen "zufällig" einen der Preise abzusahnen - aber ich glaub das lass ich lieber ...


----------



## Moejoe82 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich komme, ohne Heftcds, noch auf 112 PC-Spiele, wobei ich vor einiger Zeit viele verkauft. habe. Mein erstes PC-Spiel war 1994 Day of the Tentacle, davor habe ich am NES gespielt. Die PC-Spiele welche mir am meisten Spaß gemacht haben und die ich noch habe, sinbd:

- Simon the Sorcerer 1&2
- Sam & Max - Hit the Road
- Discworld 1&2
- Day of the Tentacle
- Monkey Island 2
- Starcraft
- Vampire Bloodlines

Kann mich da nie so recht entscheiden welches davon nun das beste war.


----------



## Huehnermann (11. Januar 2007)

c.a. 140 pc-spiele, dazu noch 40 heft-cds, wo irgendwas drauf ist, was ich für aufhebenswert erachte. habe 1999 erst, mit 16 jahren angefangen. hatte unreal tournament bei nem freund gesehen, da hat's mich gepackt. war dann auch mein erstes spiel.

dazu kommt noch ein ps1 spiel, das ich gekauft habe, obwohl ich keine ps1 besitze, und das ich emuliert (ja, ist nicht ganz legal, aber hey, ich habe es immerhin gekauft) gezockt habe: silent hill.

lieblingsspiele sind unreal tournament, doom3, vampire bloodlines und eben silent hill 1-3.

durchgezockt habe ich vielleicht etwa 50%, wobei die schätzung recht optimistisch ist.


----------



## Ragothy (11. Januar 2007)

Arne01 am 11.01.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> TEXT...
> 
> Vielleicht erinnert sich ja Jemand noch an andere schöne Spiele...
> ...



Hattest du nie eine Konsole? - dort gab es auch verdammt schöne Spiele - ich erinnere mich noch an Sim City / Mario Kart / Turtles / Donkey Kong und die 2 besten Spiele Serien Tomb Raider und Zelda!

Ich glaub bei den PC-Spielen haste keins vergessen - zumindest fallen mir auch keine anderen mehr ein... wobei... pacman?


----------



## mjp (11. Januar 2007)

Tja, da ich nichts von Raubkopien halte, habe ich nur 24 Spiele. Für den PC zumindest. Darunter sind jedoch auch Klassiker wie "Erben der Erde" und "Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis".

Ich muss jedoch zugeben, dass ich nicht alle durchgespielt habe, andere dafür mehr als einmal. NfS Underground 2 spiele ich aktuell zum dritten mal. Splinter Cell 1 habe ich sogar 3 mal angefangen und nie beendet :/

Meist haben mich die Games nicht lange genug gefesselt....


----------



## ColeusRattus (11. Januar 2007)

Nur mal aus interesse: wie lang zockt ihr eigentlich schon? Und was waren für euch die größten Innovationen?

Ich seit dem zarten Alter von 7 Lenzen im Jahre 1989 (schon immer auf PC, mit kurzen abstechern zum N64 und der PS2).

Mann, das waren noch Zeiten ^^ Alley Cat mit einem Bernstein-Schwarz VGA monitor zu daddeln.

Meiner Meinung nach war die größte Innovation unser erster Farbmonitor (256 Fraben, 640x480, 14" CRT, der übrigens heute noch funktioniert)

Danach kommt die erste Soundkarte (Sounblaster 16)

Dann der erste Joystick (ein quickshot gerät das schon analog war, und heiße 4 tasten + turbofeuerfunktion hatte)

Und dann erst die erste 3D-Beschleunigerkarte (eine 3Dfx Voodo I extra für Unreal)


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (11. Januar 2007)

1 Game Boy (Tetris )
7 NES (leider verkauft, ich bereue es heute mehr denn je )
10 SNES
ca. 200-250

Platz 1:
Baldur's Gate II + Thron des Bhaal
Das Spiel ich sogar momentan zum ungefähr 320.000. Mal durch und find es immer noch so schön wie beim ersten Durchspielen.

Platz 2:
Mega Man III (NES)
Obwohl ich fast jeden Teil der Serie, der für NES und SNES rauskam gespielt hab und sogar Teil X8 auf dem PC ist und bleibt der 3. Teil einfach der Beste. 

Platz 3:
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Dawn
Die Zwischensequenzen waren top, das Spiel war ordentlich schwer und es war einfach der Beginn der modernen Echtzeit-Strategie (Dune 2 in allen Ehren, aber es hat sich nicht annähernd so flüssig gespielt wie C&C)

Platz 4:
Diablo
Obwohl Teil 2 noch einen drauflegt, was Bedienung und Spezialisierung (Skills) angeht, hatte Diablo 1 einfach die bessere Atmosphäre. Schon die erste Quest mit dem Butcher und dem sterbenden Questgeber war spannender als alle Quests aus Teil 2 (auch wenn sich spielerisch da wenig unterscheidet )

Platz 5:
Commandos: Hinter feindlichen Linien
Das Spiel hat wirklich sehr lange gefesselt, eben weil es auch gegen Ende einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte. Leider waren Teil 2 und 3 nicht ansatzweise so gut wie es der erste mit dem Add On war...

Weiter Top-Titel (ungeordnet):
Max Payne I + II
Starcraft
Warcraft II + III
GTA Vice City
Mafia
Jagged Alliance II
Operation Flashpoint
Knights of the Old Republic
Jedi Knight-Serie
Civilization-Serie
Secret of Mana (SNES)
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)
Deus Ex
Worms-Serie
Double Dragon III (NES)

Enttäuschungen:
Platz 1:
Black & White
Nach den ganzen Versprechungen in den Previews von Peter Molyneux war es am Ende nicht ansatzweise so gut wie er es dargestellt hat (und man es auch in diversen Spielezeitschriften lesen konnte)

Platz 2:
Gothic-Serie
Ich kann mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden, keine Ahnung warum.

Platz 3:
Dark Messiah of Might & Magic
Nach der Demo hab ich mich wirklich verdammt auf das Spiel gefreut, aber es hat leider viel Potential verschwendet. Die Story ist zwar ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich toll und Spannung baut sich auch nicht wirklich auf (obwohl mir die Wendung in der Mitte und die Wahl am Ende gefallen haben).


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 11.01.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich gerade ob ich vielleicht immer wieder mal vereinzelt ein bisschen Spam und offtopic reinwerfen sollte, damit sich meine Chancen erhöhen "zufällig" einen der Preise abzusahnen - aber ich glaub das lass ich lieber ...



tja das nehmen dir andere Leute(wie ich) schon gerne ab


----------



## Sicex2k (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo erst mal ,

ich hab so ca. 300 games incl. Spiele auf Heften. Aus dem Bereich XBOX, XBOX 360 und PC...
Mein erstes Game was ich mir gekauft hab, das war Buck Rogers auf Datasette für den Commodore 16. Ich hab fast alles an Konsolen und PC'S vom damaligem Appel bis über den XT zum zocken schon missbraucht  

Lieblingsgenre sind Autorennen. 

Games die ich am längsten gespielt habe, waren Burnout 3 (dort ist der timer bei 999 Stunden stehen geblieben), Burnout 4 Revenge (steht bei 782 Stunden 51 min.)  und Diablo 2 zock ich seit releasetermin damals sowie heute noch 

GRUSS
Sicex2k


----------



## Bernd15 (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab ca. 100 Spiele. Naja durchgespielt hab ich net alles z.B. SplinterCell 3 etwa bei der hälfte war mein Savegame kaputt  

Das Beste is nach wie vor Half LIfe ² einfach nur geil schon dreimal durchgespielt. CSS zock ich schon seid dem Relase is auch ganz lustig  

Gruß


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier einige(mich eingeschlossen) eine Menge spiele besitzen möcht ich doch mal nachfragen.
> 
> Kauft ihr noch so viele Spiele wie früher oder habt ihr euch generell immer nur wenige Titel ins Haus geholt?
> 
> ...


Zum Vollpreis kauf ich kaum noch was. Aber es sind trotzdem mehr Spiel pro Jahr in den letzten Jahren gekauft worden. Die Games werden einfach inzwischen so schnell preiswerter bzw. es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten einiges zu sparen, da kommt man mit Zocken überhaupt nicht nach, aber Schnäppchen halten ja auch nicht ewig und Billigverpackungen müssen auch nicht sein.

Zur leichteren Verwaltung habe ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit ne Datenbank angelegt und da sind in der 2 GB Datei insgesamt knapp 2000 Spiele erfasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufteilung nach System:

```
C64			8
DS			7
GameCube		25
PC (DOS / Win31)	284
PC (Windows)		1328
PS 1			15
PS 2			80
PSP			5
Wii			3
Xbox			140
Xbox 360		53
Summe			1948
```

Weitere Zahlenspielchen:

```
AddOns			162
Indizierte Spiele	93
„Fehlinvestitionen“	48
CE-Versionen		52
USK 18 Games		214
USK 16 Games		548
USK 12 / 6 / 0		1186
```

Durchgespielt habe ich (noch) nicht alle, aber in Zukunft wird das Angebot, welches mich interessiert, dank Werbung und Onlinevermarktung ja stetig dünner. Dann hat man was für die „Durststreck“. *g*


Und zum „Besten Spiel“: Gibt es nicht. Jede Plattform hat schöne und lohnenswerte Titel. (Wie auch einige üble Gurken.) Egal ob nun Gears of War auf der 360, Age of Kings auf dem DS, Age of Empires 3 auf dem PC oder ein Resident Evil auf dem Cube und Zelda auf dem Wii. Habe viele schöne Stunden verbracht mit aktuellen, aber auch älteren Titeln, wie Monkey Island oder Little Big Adventure. Das waren noch Spiele. Oder wenn ich an den WoW-Effekt im ersten Tomb Raider erinnere… Die Games haben und hatten zwar auch ihre Schwächen, aber es war alles so neu und unverbraucht. Somit haben es alle weiteren Nachfolger oder ähnliche Spiele sehr schwer. Da freut es einen dann aber auch um so mehr, wenn man mal wieder einen solchen Titel in den Händen hält, was im Zeitalter des Internet gar nicht so leicht ist, da man (zu viel) vom Spiel schon vor dem Kauf weiß. Da bauen sich Erwartungen auf, die nicht eingehalten werden (können) und man kennt fast schon jedes Detail.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Sicex2k am 11.01.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Games die ich am längsten gespielt habe, waren Burnout 3 (dort ist der timer bei 999 Stunden stehen geblieben), Burnout 4 Revenge (steht bei 782 Stunden 51 min.)  und Diablo 2 zock ich seit releasetermin damals sowie heute noch
> 
> GRUSS
> Sicex2k



SO ein Spiel wie aus der Burnout Reihe hab ich mir immer für PC gewünscht aber nie richtig bekommen.
Flat Out kam glaube ich noch am nähesten ran, den Nachfolger habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Neudi (11. Januar 2007)

Ich spiele seit Ende 2002, meine Sammlung besteht mitlerweile aus 86 Spielen, 90% davon habe ich durchgespielt, manche, wie Mafia, bis zu 8 mal. 
Am meisten Spaß haben mir gemacht:

HL + HL²
Far Cry 
Mafia
GTA Serie 
Max Payne 1 + 2
Tony Hawk 3 
Gothic 3 
usw.


----------



## Sicex2k (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicex2k am 11.01.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja es ist auch traurig das es solche games nicht für PC gibt.. ich hab es tot gespielt auf der xbox... ich bin ein totaler xbox live fanatiker... gerade was burnout betrifft. Na vielleicht wird uns mal der spielegott beglücken und uns so ein geschenk für den pc bescheren... 

Und ich hab da noch was gelesen. Hier kam die Frage auf, wie lang so manch einer schon spielt... Also ich bin mittlerweile 30 und spiele jetzt seit bestimmt 20 Jahren. Angefangen hab ich wie gesagt mit Commodore 16  Den Vc 20 durfte ich damals bei meinem Cosin geniesen. Man was waren des für Zeiten... 

Gruss
Sicex2k


----------



## Arne01 (11. Januar 2007)

Ragothy am 11.01.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Arne01 am 11.01.2007 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch...hatte ein sehr kurzes Intermezzo mit dem SNES...

Da fällt mir als erstes "Super Street Fighter" und benso wie Dir "Donkey Kong" ein...

Mein absoluter Favorit war aber "Super Mario Kart"!

MfG

Arne


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Sicex2k am 11.01.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es ist auch traurig das es solche games nicht für PC gibt.. ich hab es tot gespielt auf der xbox... ich bin ein totaler xbox live fanatiker... gerade was burnout betrifft. Na vielleicht wird uns mal der spielegott beglücken und uns so ein geschenk für den pc bescheren...
> 
> Und ich hab da noch was gelesen. Hier kam die Frage auf, wie lang so manch einer schon spielt... Also ich bin mittlerweile 30 und spiele jetzt seit bestimmt 20 Jahren. Angefangen hab ich wie gesagt mit Commodore 16  Den Vc 20 durfte ich damals bei meinem Cosin geniesen. Man was waren des für Zeiten...
> 
> ...



Also ich bin 19 und spiele so seit ich 14-15 bin,
Man könnte mich fast noch als Frischling unter den Gamern bezeichnen.


----------



## Sicex2k (11. Januar 2007)

Was waren des für Zeiten vorallem als die Spielemesse noch  in Frankfurt am Main war  in der einzigen grossen Messehalle...


----------



## cowboy6793 (11. Januar 2007)

Servus,

Hab so 70 Spiele für PC hier stehen!

Durchgespielt hab ich so 50 %!

Die besten waren Jagged Alliance 2, C&C Alarmstufe Rot, NFS2, HL u. HL2 ua.!

Auf die Bilder sind auch paar Filme mit dabei!

http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00188dg6.jpg

http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00187ap5.jpg


----------



## Schaefi07 (11. Januar 2007)

Also begonnen hat die Karriere als Spieler mit einem beschaulichen grauen Kasten namens Gameboy. Für diesen ersten Handheld hatte ich um die 10 Spiele, wobei nur Mario 1 und 2 dauerhaft in Erinnerung geblieben sind.

Nach einem Amiga 2000 mit unzähligen Spielchen folgte die Playstation 1 als erste Konsole, von den ca. 25 Spielen wahr vor allem die Tombraiderserie interessant. Am meisten Zeit hab ich ganz klar in Gran Turismo 2 investiert, welches vom Spaßfaktor nur von Pro Evolution Soccer 2 übertroffen wurde.

Da es auf dem PC-Markt auch immer weiter ging folgten dort bis heute drei neue PCs auf denen rund 50 Spiele liefen. 
Durschgespielt hab ich vor allem meine Lieblingsgames wie Warcraft 3 (samt Addon) Gothic 2, Max Pan 2, Splinter Cell, Half Life 2. Ebenfalls viel Zeit wurde in diverse EA Sports Titel, die genialen Nachfolger der Pro Evolution Soccer Serie bis zum aktuellen Teil 6 und die Guild Wars Serie gesteckt. 

Am meisten Spaß hatte ich bei Half Life 2. Momentan Spiele ich vor allem Guild Wars Nightfall und Pro Evolution Soccer 6. 

Dieses Jahr freue ich mich auf einige Neuzugänge in der Spielesammlung allen voran Crysis und C&C 3, welche auch gleich die Anschaffung eines neuen PCs einleiten werden.   

Ich hoffe wir schaffen den Rekord... also schreib alle und zählt eure Games^^


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Sicex2k am 11.01.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was waren des für Zeiten vorallem als die Spielemesse noch  in Frankfurt am Main war  in der einzigen grossen Messehalle...



ach die guten alten Zeiten wo man noch Zeit zum zocken hatte.
Heutzutage schaff ich sowas nur noch am WE und auch da immer seltener.

PS : hm hab ja schon ne stattliche Anzahl an Beiträgen zusammen^^


----------



## FellDrake (11. Januar 2007)

Ok... schätzen wir mal grob ^^ 
Ca. 50 hier in meinem Spiele-Regal
Dazu wahrscheinlich noch um die 20 weitere, aber ziemlich veraltete Games irgendwo anders   

Durchgespielt hab ich soweit ich das erkennen kann alle mind. einmal, bis auf D³ - Das war mir einfach zu dumm nach ner Zeit   

Am meisten Spaß hatte ich dabei mit der Mechwarrior-Reihe, mein Einstieg in die Online-Spielewelt und mit dem Kauf der Lizenz durch M$ eigentlich auch gleich wieder mein Ausstieg aus der aktiven Internet-Spielerei (War trotzdem ne geile Zeit, Danke an GCGB - Wir haben immerhin so ca. 5-6 Jahre durchgehalten ^^)


----------



## Norrec78 (11. Januar 2007)

Moin.

Nach Minutenlangem Zählen bin ich auf die Unglaubliche Summe von, Inklusive Add-On's,

557 PC Spielen gekommen.

XBox 1 = 49

Game Cube = 7

Alles Originale Wohl gemerkt. Zeischriften-Vollversionen Nicht mitgerechnet. (Hatte ich meist eh schon)

Mann muß dazu sagen das ich fast jeden Scheiß gekauft habe. 
(Gott sei dank brauch ich mir um Geld keine Sorgen machen)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war 1995 Wing Commander 3 auf einem 486/DX-100 mit sagenhaften 32 MB RAM und einer S3-Virge-GraKa mit 2MB VideoSpeicher.

Mein Letzter Kauf war Rise & Fall: Civilization at War-Collectors Edition (War im Angebot bei Karstadt für 20€) Der Letzte Aktuelle Titel war Rainbow Six: Vegas

Durchgespielt habe ich ca. 20-30% der Spiele. Einige Auch mehrmals wie z.B. Blade Runner. Andere Games habe ich gekauft, angespielt und deinstalliert. Weil der Funke Nicht Übersprang. 

Ganz Früher habe ich mal nen SEGA Master-System gehabt und danach nen Amiga 500. Beides habe ich nicht mitgezählt weil ich die nicht mehr hab.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

jetzt würds mich auch mal interresieren wieviele von diesen Spielen die ihr habt denn original sind?

Ich gebe zu dass es bei mir nicht alle sind aber mindestens 75%


----------



## Arne01 (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin 19 und spiele so seit ich 14-15 bin,
> Man könnte mich fast noch als Frischling unter den Gamern bezeichnen.



Hallo,

ja, allerdings...das könnte man.  

Mir sind noch die ultimativen Joystickkiller eingafellen:

1. Summer Games
2. Winter Games
3. California Games
4."was auch immer"-Games
5. Bubble Bobble(!)

Ja, mein Vater hat tatsächlich einen Joystick beim "Bubble Bobble" spielen zerlegt... als ich nach seinem Schrei ("Ach du sch...!") in das Zimmer kam, saß er mit dem Knüppel in der einen und dem Untersatz in der anderen Hand da.

Als Verbindung fungierten nur noch die losen Kabel...

Sein Kommentar: "Ich wollte vor dem Monster da nur auf die Plattform oben links springen..."

Seitdem durfte mein Vater nur noch mit einem "Competition Pro" spielen.

MfG

Arne


----------



## Sebi82 (11. Januar 2007)

So also meine Spielesammlung umfasst momentan so ca. 70 PC Titel, dazu kommen bestimmt noch mal 30 - 40 ältere Titel, die entweder in irgendwelchen Kisten liegen oder von mir bereits weiterverkauft wurden. Tja, was soll ich sagen, ich war jung und brauchte das Geld  

Außerdem besitze ich ungefähr 50 Spiele für verschiedene Nintendo Konsolen, angefangen bei NES, SNES, N64 über Gamecube und schließlich Wii. 

Die meisten Spiele davon habe ich durchgespielt. Am meisten Spaß haben mir vor allem die Legend of Zelda, Mario und Metroid Spiele für Nintendo sowie für den PC die Baldur's Gate Reihe, Diablo Reihe, Deus Ex, HoMM Reihe, Gothic 1 & 2 (G3 fand ich ok, aber es ging schon mal besser, wie die Vorgänger gezeigt hatten) die Prince of Persia Reihe und Guild Wars gemacht und tun dies noch bis heute.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt würds mich auch mal interresieren wieviele von diesen Spielen die ihr habt denn original sind?


Alle 1948 natürlich. :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Januar 2007)

Hm, ich bin seit Amiga-Zeiten dabei und besitze gut und gerne ein paar hundert Originale (Amiga, PC, SNES, Playstation). Der größte Teil meiner Sammlung ist momentan jedoch "zwischengelagert" (d.h. bei meinen Eltern aufm Speicher), weil ich hier keinen Platz dafür habe. Ich mach bei Gelegenheit gern mal ein Foto davon; versuch hier aber mal aus dem Kopf alles, was ich zusammenbekomme, aufzuzählen:

AMIGA:
Fire & Brimstone 
Asterix & Obelix 
Rings of Medusa 
Chuck Rock 
Populous I % II 
Turrican I & II 
Monkey Island I & II
Elvira - Mistress of the Dark
Pirates!
Railroad Tycoon
Gobliiins
M.U.D.
Pizza Connection
Die Siedler
Elite - Frontier
-> hab noch mehr, aber die fallen mir nicht mehr ein

SNES:
Fällt mir fast nichts mehr ein; einTurtles Spiel & irgendein Metroid

Playstation:
nur noch Tekken 3, alle anderen verscherbelt

PC:
Age of Empires I,II,III
Ascendancy
King's Quest V, VI, VII
Space Quest IV, V, VI
Lara Bow and the Dagger of Amon Ra
Monkey Island III
Maniac Mansion - Day of the Tentacle
Simon the Sorceror I & II
Discworld I & II
Discworld Noir
Ultima VII (komplett: Black Gate, Forge of Virtue, Silver Seed, Serpent's Isle)
Ultima VIII
Ultima IX
Ultima Underworld I & II
System Shock
Privateer I & II
Wing Commander IV & V
Strike Commander
Crusader - No Remorse
Crusader - No Regret
Dark Project (Thief I)
Little Big Adventure
Comanche
Delta Force I & II
Operation Flashpoint
Syndicate u. Addon 
Syndicate Wars
Theme Park
Theme Hospital
Magic Carpet
Populous - The Beginning
Dungeon Keeper I & II
Black & White
The Movies
Railroad Tycoon II
Civilization II u. III
Colonization
Sid Meiers Pirates!
Sid Meiers Gettysburg!
Alpha Centauri + Addon
Age of Wonders II
Master of Orion II
Master of Magic
Siedler III komplett
Cultures I u. II
Caesar II,III und IV
Pharao
Zeus
Emperor - der erste Kaiser
Baldur's Gate I u. II und Addon
Dungeon Siege
Diablo I u. II
Warcraft II, III u. Addon
World of Warcraft 
Starcraft u. Addon
Startopia
Star Wars - Dark Forces
Stars Wars Jedi Knight I u. II
Star Wars  - Jedi Academy
SW - Knights of the Old Republic I u. II
SW - Empire at War + Addon
SW - Rebellion
Star Trek - 25th Anniversary
ST - Judgement Rites
ST -TNG: A Final Unity
ST - Armada I u. II
ST VOY - Elite Force
ST - Birth of the Federation
Gothic I u. II und Die Nacht des Raben
Freelancer
Starlancer
Anno 1602, 1503, 1701
Stronghold I u. II
X u. X2
Tomb Raider II u. IV
Splinter Cell I, II, III
GTA: Vice City und San Andreas
Hitman I & III
Rollercoaster Tycoon I,II, III und Addons
Sim City 2000, 3 u. 4
Sims I und II und diverse Addons
Port Royale I und II
Sacred
Anstoss II,III, IV und 2007
Codename: Panzers
Tropico I u. II
Warhammer Dawn of War u. Addons
Company of Heroes
Earth 2160
Imperial Glory
Far Cry
Myst V
Fire Department I u. II
Emergency IV
Praetorians
Rome - Total War
Commandos I u. II
Elderscrolls: Morrowind & Oblivion
X-COM: alle Teile, die von Microprose erschienen sind
-> hab auch noch einige mehr, aber die fallen mir grad auch nicht mehr ein.

Gewinn ich jetzt nen' Preis?  
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 11.01.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei einem Würdenträger wie dir und Vorbild der Community bin ich auch von nichts anderem ausgegangen


----------



## El-Gandalfo (11. Januar 2007)

Also wenn man das hier so alles liest möchte man selbst auch mal seinen Senf dazugeben.

Angefangen hat natürlich alles mit dem Gameboy, dieses graue Zigelsteingroße Teil womit man locker einen erschlagen könnte. Den habe ich vor ca einem halben Jahr doch endlich mal entsorgt weil er ja doch nur im keller lag. Die besten Titel waren super Mario 1 und 2.

Dann endlich der erste PC, wobei der in einer großen Familie für alle zugänglich und verfügbar sein musste   
Immerhin liefen Titel wie 

AoE 1 und 2
HL 1
Diablo 2

Den ersten eigenen Pc gibts erst seit einem Jahr doch dafür wurden Titel wie 

HL 2
Komplette C&C- Reihe
CoD
Starcraft
Empire Earth

besorgt und direkt so weit wie möglich durchgezockt

ganz vergessen habe ich natürlich den kosolenteil wodurch ich ein riesen fan von allen final fantasy teilen(seit 7) wurde.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Spassbremse am 11.01.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Seeeeeeehr lange Auflistung aus dem Kopf raus aufgeschrieben...
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



Ich fange an an meinen Gedächtnissfähigkeiten zu zweifeln.
ich könnte hier nichteinmal 25 meiner SPiele nennen.


----------



## Thorgrimm (11. Januar 2007)

Also bei mir sinds nicht so viele Titel, dafür aber eigentlich die Elite aller Bereiche, mit Ausnahme von Egoshootern...
Angefangen bei Falcon 4.0 mit dem Handuch für das man eine Woche brauchte, über Baldurs Gate, bei dem man Blasen an den Händne bekam während man die 5 Cds ständig wechselte bis hin zu Gothic oder Anstoss 2.
Nichts aussergewöhnliches also, weder in Menge noch in sonstigen möglichen Bereichen...
Einfach eine kleine Spielesammlung die mir täglich Freude macht!   

Ach ja: meinen neusten Schatz fast vergesesn, mein erstes und einziges Spiel für die PS2: Guitar Hero 2


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Januar 2007)

@ Nali: Freak!   

Ich spiele seit 1992 mit Nintendo, und seit 1998 mit dem PC, demnach habe ich eigentlich auch nur relativ aktuelle Titel im Sortiment (mein erstes PC-Spiel war Tomb Raider 1).

GameBoy (graue Keksdose): 34 Spiele
Nintendo 64: 15 Spiele
Nintendo DS: 8 Spiele
Sony PSP: 5 Spiele
XB360: 5 Spiele
PC: 252 Spiele (war ursprünglich mehr, einiges wurde jedoch verkauft / verschenkt). Davon sind jedoch nur 34 Spiele Heftvollversionen (PC Joker! ^^), 53 waren Budget-Games (Ubi eXclusive, Compilations), der Rest wurde zum Vollpreis erworben *heul*. 

Die meisten Packungen verstauben in Kartoons, da ich einfach keinen Platz für den ganzen Rotz habe. Von den ganzen alten Games nutze ich eigentlich kaum noch welche. Ein aktueller Oldie der mal öfter gespielt wird ist Max Payne 1 auf dem PC, sonst gelegentlich GoldenEye oder Mario Kart auf dem N64.

*Folgendes Bild* zeigt einen kleinen Haufen der Titel die ich habe, samt meinem "Star Trek Board" wo primär Trek-Games leben. Ist letztes Jahr im Sommer entstanden, wo ich mal das Gröbste sortieren musste. Einiges davon liegt nun im Keller, somit habe ich hier in Griffweite nur noch Games die ich wirklich regelmäßig "brauche". 

Regards, eX!

Lieblingsspiele: Super Mario World 1 (Gameboy), GoldenEye, Mario Kart, Banjo & Kazooie (N64), Mario Kart DS (DS), Max Payne 1 (GBA / PC), Max Payne 2, Bridge Commander, Armada 1 (PC).


----------



## frietz (11. Januar 2007)

bei mir begann es mit einer pong kiste, die eine diverse anzahl von pong-spielen bot (einzel doppel). auch ne lightgun war damals (70er) schon dabei.
dann natürlich ataris holzkasten incl. pacman, decathlon, haunted house, dig dug, kangoroo, etc..
dann kam ein c128d mit impossible mission, summer/winter games...
danach ein amiga 500. (ich liebe wc)
dann der erste pc (pentium75, beim usa-urlaub gekauft)
zwischendurch mal ne playstation zugelegt (extra gekauft für silent hill und syphoon filter)
heute steht nur noch ein pc rum. 
und sehr viele spiele auf dem dachboden und im zimmer, von simcity1-4, von doom1-3, von populous1-3, bundesliga manager pro-2006, von lemmings bis humans, von guild of thieves bis wonderland und sehr viele mehr. wenn ich zeit und lust habe, zähle ich sie mal. das problem könnte aber sein, dass ich einige disks in die hand nehme und in erinnerungen schwelge und so sehr viel zeit vergeht.
ich habe auch etliche spiele hier, die ich nie gespielt habe. mal gekauft, aber gerade was anderes gespielt, und als ich mit dem anderen durch war, war das gekaufte schon wieder vergessen...
es gab immer wieder highlights, die es auch irgendwie nicht geschafft haben, groß rauszukommen, wie z.b. sacrifice oder mdk1.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 11.01.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *Folgendes Bild* zeigt einen *kleinen* Haufen der Titel die ich habe...
> Regards, eX!



oO

Sobald ich von der arbeit nach Hause komme mach ich mal ein Bild von meiner bescheidenen Sammlung, aber die wird wohl etwas spärlicher Ausfallen.

Edit : ich habe drei Star Trek Spiele entdeckt die sich nicht auf dem Board befinden. Ich empfehle eine Disziplinarstrafe wegen faulen herumliegens während der Dienstzeit.


----------



## xysvenxy (11. Januar 2007)

Die komplette C&C Reihe in deutschen und US Versionen.... alle durchgespielt.
Ansonsten noch viel Weltraumshooter, ein wenig andere Strategiespiele und einige, wenige First Person Shooter.
Insgesamt wohl so um die 50 - 60 Games.


----------



## Norrec78 (11. Januar 2007)

Hab noch was vergessen (edit geht aus irgendeinem Grund Nicht.
Zur Erinnerung: 557 PC Spiele

Meine Lieblingsspiele? Schwer zu sagen. Es sind einfach zu Viele.
Hier nen paar die mich geprägt haben.

Wing Commander 3 - Diese Filsequenzen: Herrlich.
Blade Runner - Super Filmumsetzung
Realms of the Haunting - Das ist Grusel Pur
Far Cry - Einmalige Grafikpracht
Spellforce - Super mix aus Rollenspiel und Strategie
Riddick - Story, Grafik, Vin Diesel = Genial
Gothic - Super Atmosphäre
Pro Evolution Soccer - So muß Fußball sein
GTA 3 - Freiheit
Command & Conquer - Muß ich wohl nix zu sagen
Splinter Cell - Schleichen at the Best + Story
Black Hawk Down - Mittendrin statt nur dabei
Company of Heroes - Strategie am Maximum
Ripper - Stars auf meinem Monitor
Tex Murphy - Trifft genau mein Humor
Phantasmagoria - Mein erstes Spiel ab 18
Gabriel Knight - Geniale Stories

Es gibt sicher noch nen Paar mehr, die mir aber gerade nicht einfallen

Grüzi-Wau


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (11. Januar 2007)

Also meine Sammlung (D = Durchgespielt)

Age of Empires II
Age of Empires II The Conquers
Age of Empires III   [D]
Age of Empires III The Warchiefs   [D]
Ankh  [D]
Black and White 2   [D]
CS Anthology
Dawn of War
Darkstar One  
Diablo II [D]
Freelancer   [D]
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter  [D]
GTA San Andreas  [D]
Gun  [D]
Heroes of the pacific  [D]
KOTOR II  [D]
Oblivion    [D]
Psychonauts  [D]
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow  [D]
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory  [D]
Spellforce
Spellforce The breath of Winter
The Day of Tentacle  [D]
The Movies
UT 2004   [D]
Warcraft III   [D]
Warcraft III TFT   [D]


Am meisten im Einzelspieler gefesselt haben mich "Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow ", "Freelancer" und "KOTOR II". Die Anderen sind aber auch sicher nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## ColeusRattus (11. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 11.01.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *Folgendes Bild* zeigt einen kleinen Haufen der Titel die ich habe, samt meinem "Star Trek Board" wo primär Trek-Games leben. Ist letztes Jahr im Sommer entstanden, wo ich mal das Gröbste sortieren musste. Einiges davon liegt nun im Keller, somit habe ich hier in Griffweite nur noch Games die ich wirklich regelmäßig "brauche".
> 
> Regards, eX!



Was ist denn das game rechts unter der PSP und Athena Sword? Weiße Box, 1 typ steht auf einem anderen, quasi in horizontaler Face/Off Position.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit : ich habe drei Star Trek Spiele entdeckt die sich nicht auf dem Board befinden. Ich empfehle eine Disziplinarstrafe wegen faulen herumliegens während der Dienstzeit.


^^
Das Trek-Board ist erst entstanden, nachdem ich den Haufen und den Mist aus den Kartons sortiert habe. Für die DVD-Hüllen von Armada 2, Dominion Wars, Away-Team, Bridge Commander, Starfleet Command 3, dem Elite Force 1 Add-On und der Schiebebox von Elite 2 Force war aber im Regal generell kein Platz mehr. Da sind nur diese alten großen Kartonpackungen drin. Die kleinen Hüllen sind in Schubladen oder auf dem Schreibtisch angeordnet. ^^

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf: 
@ ColeusRattus: Es handelt sich dabei um den "CS-Killer" (^^) "New World Order". Lag mal beim Karstadt für 3.50 € rum.


----------



## Jukka (11. Januar 2007)

Super Nintendo, Game Boy, PC - wieviele Spiele das insgesamt warn kann ich nur schätzen und selbst da tu ich mir schwer. Bin jetzt leider nicht zu Hause um nachzählen zu können, sondern grad beim Studiern in München...
Durchgespielt hab ich mit Sicherheit nicht alle, da ich in meinen Anfangszeiten einfach noch nicht so "fähig" war. Ich erinnere mich nur an Secret of Mana. Für 130 DM zu Weihnachten bekommen, gefreut wie ein Schnitzel und nie über den 2. Endgegner rausgekommen. Wohlgemerkt den 2. von ca. 100.  

Meine durchgespielten Favorites:
Zelda: SNES und Game Boy
Splinter Cell 1
NFS: Underground 1/2
GTA: 3 / VC / SA
Call of Duty 1 + Add On

Zur Zeit steht das Zocken aber leider hinter dem Lernen an. So blieb auch nicht wirklich Zeit ür NFS Carbon, wobei ich sagen muss dass Most Wanted bei den letzten Fahrern der Black List mehr Stress als Spaß war. Halbe Stunde vor der Polizei flüchten, um dan letztendlich doch geschnappt zu werden. Da hatte ich dann doch besseres zu tun...


----------



## ColeusRattus (11. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 11.01.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith Piaf:
> @ ColeusRattus: Es handelt sich dabei um den "CS-Killer" (^^) "New World Order". Lag mal beim Karstadt für 3.50 € rum.



Danke sehr.. hatte bei uns in ösien ein anderes cover ^^

Zum preis leistungs verhältnis: Bei uns in einem Libro mal Bloody Rayne 1 (US-Version) um 2,50 ergattert... so viel leistung/euro hab ich seither nie mehr bekommen ^^


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Jukka am 11.01.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere mich nur an Secret of Mana. Für 130 DM zu Weihnachten bekommen, gefreut wie ein Schnitzel und nie über den 2. Endgegner rausgekommen. Wohlgemerkt den 2. von ca. 100.



Das war doch der Tiger oder?

Ich hatte das Spiel fast durch(nach etlichen Versuchen) und jetzt gammelt es hier irgendwo vor sich hin.


----------



## crackajack (11. Januar 2007)

ColeusRattus am 11.01.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum preis leistungs verhältnis: Bei uns in einem Libro mal Bloody Rayne 1 (US-Version) um 2,50 ergattert... so viel leistung/euro hab ich seither nie mehr bekommen ^^


Hättest dir Vampire Bloodlines für 5€ nehmen sollen als es letztes Jahr in Aktion war  ......bis jetzt habe ich 80h Spielzeit damit verbracht (2 Duchläufe)


----------



## Trompetenpaule (11. Januar 2007)

Das sind die Spiele, die ich noch mit Verpackung hab; einige ältere hab ich verschenkt bzw. verkauft:

Quake 3
Thief 1
Thief 2
Tomb Raider 2
Tomb Raider 3
Kingpin
Deus Ex
Deus Ex 2
Age of Empires 2
Shadowman
Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Unreal 2
Halflife
Halflife 2
Gorky 17
Nolf
Nolf 2
Jagged Alliance 2
Warcraft 3
Max Payne 2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Gothic 2 + Addon
Vampire Bloodlines
Undying

Am geilsten find ich nach wie vor Deus Ex. Und zwar den 1. Teil!


----------



## masterdog (11. Januar 2007)

Hm, wo soll ich bei der Spielsammlung anfangen?
Mit dem Sinclair ZX81, der Atari Spielekonsole (ach ja, die gute, alte Zeit), 
C64, Atari ST oder erst beim PC?
Na, einige hundert Spiele werden es schon sein.
Gut, bei einigen vielen Spielen hat sich gezeigt, dass sie es nicht wert sind,
bis zum Ende gespielt zu werden, aber wenn sie würdig waren, habe ich
sie in der Regel auch bis zum bitteren Ende durchgespielt.
Eins meiner Lieblingsspiele war mal Bubble Bobble  
Aktuell kommen da eher Far Cry, Half Life 2, Day of Defeat, Battlefield2,
Anno 1701 oder Track Mania Nations in Frage.


----------



## ColeusRattus (11. Januar 2007)

crackajack am 11.01.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ColeusRattus am 11.01.2007 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaubst du, dass ich als Fn von V:TM - Redemption und dem Vampire The Masquerade P&P rollenspiel es wirklich fertiggebracht hätte, so lange drauf zu warten, Bloodlines zu holen?


----------



## Praioz (11. Januar 2007)

Soooooooooooo viele Spiele.... Und wichtig dabei: Soooooo viele *originale* Spiele... Wo wir doch von industrieller Seite her immer alle die bösen Raubkopierer sind...


----------



## TheRookie (11. Januar 2007)

ColeusRattus am 11.01.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 11.01.2007 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte gerne mal eins zu Dark Ages oder das - so wie Redemption - Dark Ages enthält....da gibts so viele coole Sachen und Clans.


----------



## DJSR (11. Januar 2007)

Also das wichtigste Stück meiner Sammlung ist n spiel aus einer GoldGames:
Sam&Max. daran lasse ich nix kommen.
An sonsten hab ich die vollständige civ-reihe, alle fifa-soccer spiele bis 2002 und fast alle Peter Molyneux-Spiele, und seit dem Bundesliga manager hattrik mindestens von jedem zweiten jahr ein Fußball Manager (erst bm-reihe, dann anstoß, jetzt FM)
Zur Zeit auf meinem Rechner befinden sich
Guildwars (Proph/Factions/Nightfall), Heroes 5, The Movies, FM07, KotoR und Sacred Gold
so, das reicht denk ich!


----------



## Wamsi (11. Januar 2007)

34 Games 
Davon hab ich 2 nicht durchgespielt, nämlich Earth 2160, welches durch Bugs mir die Laune verdorben hat und C&C Red Alert 2, wo mir leider die Disk kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Wildchild666 (11. Januar 2007)

Ohje, ich besitze (alles Originale!) sicher über 400 Spiele, SEHR viele Klassiker die ich auf dem Flohmarkt ersteigert habe, aber auch viele Titel Vollpreis gekauft... ich würde mich als Sammler bezeichnen ^^
Also alle Lucasfilmgames originale sind standart, und auf nem Flohmarkt habe ich mal alle Ultima-Teile für je 50 Cent bekommen...PERFEKT erhalten, inklusive der Ultima 9 Dragon Edition (Stoffkarte, Tarotkarten u.s.w.!)
Das wichtigste Spiel meiner Sammlung ist neben allen Schmankerln aber Ultima Underworld in der Diskettenversion, die ich mir vor zig jahren bestellt habe und seitdem sicher 6x durchgespielt habe...einfach ein einmaliges Spiel, und die damaligen Wertungen von 90%+ sind auch heute noch gerechtfertigt! Leider finde ich das Akkukabel meiner Digicam nicht -.-


----------



## Hannibal89 (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe:
Gothic 1,2(Nacht des Raben) und 3
Söldner (3x?) mit Marine Corps
SplinterCell 1
Empire Earth + Addon
Earth
Mafia
Comanche 4 (hoffe mal es gibt auch bald teil 5)
Halflife 2+ CS
Halflife 1+ CS
Duke Nukem 3D Mayhem Manhattan
The Fall
Warzone
Black & White
DTM Race Driver 2
Joint Task Force
Edgar Torronteras (oder so) Extreme Biker
Operation Global Storm
Hidden and Dangerous 
Lego Star Wars 1 und 2
Trackmania
+ ALLE vollversionen die bisher auf PCG waren, ca. 20-25


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2007)

Hannibal89 am 11.01.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> + ALLE vollversionen die bisher auf PCG waren, ca. 20-25




das sind aber wohl kaum ALLE (nur weil du es so betonst) .


----------



## DonCollione (11. Januar 2007)

also ich hab etwa 50 spiele, darunter ab fifa 98 alle fifa spiele (nicht die EM-Spiele), sowie alle C&C Spiele. Ich habe mich ne ganze zeit lang auch hinsetzen müssen, um C%C Der Tiberiumkonflikt auf XP zum laufen zu bringen 
 . das spiel is (neben tetris) das beste was es jemals gab. wie oft ich es durchgespielt habe weiß ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Die Grafik ist, auch wenn es teilweise nur 8-Pixel-Männchen sind, für 1995 einfach nur   .


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Bonkic am 11.01.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 11.01.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So da bin ich wieder   

Er meint bestimmt alle die ihm nicht abhanden gekommen sind, das geht bei so Heft Cd`s/DvD`s sehr schnell wie ich feststellen musste


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

DonCollione am 11.01.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich ne ganze zeit lang auch hinsetzen müssen, um C&C Der Tiberiumkonflikt auf XP zum laufen zu bringen



Wie hast du das zum laufen gebracht? *auchunterXPspielenwill*


----------



## El-Gandalfo (11. Januar 2007)

DonCollione am 11.01.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab etwa 50 spiele, darunter ab fifa 98 alle fifa spiele (nicht die EM-Spiele), sowie alle C&C Spiele. Ich habe mich ne ganze zeit lang auch hinsetzen müssen, um C%C Der Tiberiumkonflikt auf XP zum laufen zu bringen
> . das spiel is (neben tetris) das beste was es jemals gab. wie oft ich es durchgespielt habe weiß ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Die Grafik ist, auch wenn es teilweise nur 8-Pixel-Männchen sind, für 1995 einfach nur   .



also ich hatte da keine großen probleme mit...

wo du gerade teris und 1995 erwähnst. das war bei mir die zeit wo ich ziemlich extrem diese 3D-Tetris-Games gezockt habe. Der Titel an den ich mich da erinnere war Blockout?!


----------



## badguy90 (11. Januar 2007)

meine sammlung umfasst eine große kiste im keller voll mit alten "perlen"   2 cd regale, beide knapp nen halben meter hoch und voll, eine box mit knapp 30cds, auf jheder mindestens ein spiel, 3 spielesammlungen mit insgesamt so ca 40 games, ein 20 cm hoiher stapel pcgames dvds... also knapp 25 games und 2 dutzend dvd boxen mit games in nem andren regal.. achja und noch n 20 cm stapel mit case-losen games... das dürften insgesamt so um die 200 sein ^^


----------



## matrixfreak (11. Januar 2007)

El-Gandalfo am 11.01.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DonCollione am 11.01.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blockout is echt n geniales Teil, immer noch


----------



## Buesel (11. Januar 2007)

> 1. Wie viele Spiele befinden sich in Ihrer Sammlung? (egal ob PC oder Konsole)



Gameboy: ~25 Spiele
NES: ~15 Spiele
SNES: ~30 Spiele
Nintendo DS: 6 Spiele
PC: ~150 Spiele + Vollversionen aus Zeitschriften



> 2. Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt?



Ich habe schätzungsweise die Hälfte davon durchgespielt.



> 3. Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet?



Super Mario Kart
MoH:AA (Multiplayer)
Warcraft III Frozen Throne (Multiplayer)
Doom 3
alle Trackmania-Teile



> 4. Machen Sie doch ein Foto von Ihrer Sammlung!



Hier ein Bild von all meinen PC-Spielen in DVD-Boxen. Die gut aussehende Person daneben bin ich. 
http://www.ruesicky.de/spielesammlung.jpg


----------



## mag0r (11. Januar 2007)

Für mich ist Jagged Alliance 2 das Spiel schlechthin, da weiß ich nämlich auch ned wie oft ich es schon durchgespielt hab   

Eigentlich Spiel ich fast alles durch aber dafür hab ich keinerlei Überblick wieviele Spiele ich hab


----------



## lordzero83 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Rekordversuch - Ihre Spielesammlung*

1. 
Gameboy: ~7 Spiele
Nintendo 64: 6 Spiele
PC: ~700 Spiele viele aus Zeitschriften und Klassiker

2.
Nein es sind einfach zu viele habe zwar schon einige durch aber bei manchen hat man einfach keine lust mehr oder kommt nicht weiter

3.
Unreal Tournament
Alle GTA ab 3
Alle Gothic
Alle Need for Speed
Farcry
Half Life 1 u 2

4. Machen Sie doch ein Foto von Ihrer Sammlung!

macht nicht viel sinn da ich die alle in einer box habe wegen platzmangels


----------



## ColeSear (11. Januar 2007)

Bin nicht zu Hause, deshalb aus dem Kopf:

14 PC-Spiele

Fast alle durchgespielt. Bei 2 Strategiespielen hatte ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr und 2 Spiele hab ich erst seit ner Woche.

Mein Liebling: Max Payne 2
Auch noch Klasse: HL2, Far Cry, Tomb Raider: Legend


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Nun wo soll ich nur anfangen....
Also, es war einmal vor langer, langer Zeit.....naja ok, so lange ist es nun auch nicht her....
Nun gut, angefangen hat alles soweit ich mich erinnere mit einem Atari 520ST (Hab gerade im Keller mal nachgeguckt welches Modell das nochmal war)
Ich hab die Spiele jetzt nicht alle gezählt aber wir haben davon ne ganze große Diskettenbox voll, also denke ich das es so um die 30 bis 40 Spiele sind.
Erinnern tue ich mich allerdings nur noch an:

-*Silent Service*, ein frühes Silent Hunter(Also mit nem U-Boot Schiffe abschießen), Silent Service hat aber wie ich finde mehr Spaß gemacht als die Silent Hunter Serie.
-*Operation Jupiter*, war damals extrem geil immer wieder gezockt  , war in der art wie SWAT4 gekreuzt mit Rainbow Six gekreuzt mit Splinter Cell, also Spezialeinheit läuft herum, springt durch Fenster per Seil vom Dach, Terroristen töten(auch als Sniper ), vor Scheinwerfern in Deckung hechten, war wie gesagt echt geil!
-*Nebulus* hieß es glaube ich..., Mit einem Wesen halb Schwein halb Frosch einen Turm rauflaufen.(hört sich einfacher an als es ist   ..für alle die das Spiel kennen) 
-*Sherman M4*, Mein erstes 3D-Spiel, 2WK-Panzerjagd, die 3D-Modelle können zwar nicht mit dem Standard heutiger 3D-Modelle mithalten ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht gewesen.

...dann nach langer Zeit kam der Gameboy, hatte ich glaube ich knapp 20 
Spiele und er ist noch nicht im Ruhestand, sondern wurde weitervererbt an die nächste junge Generation.
Die einzigen guten Spiel die mir noch einfallen, waren *Super Mario Land* und *Probotector* ansonsten weiß ich keine mehr.

Das SNES gabs natürlich dann auch noch(ist vor 2 Jahren auch vererbt worden), mit schätzungsweise 15-20 Spielen, in Erinnerung geblieben sind mir allerdings nur *Donkey Kong Country 1-3*.
Während der SNES-Zeit hab ich von meinem Cousin noch seinen alten Phillips MSX2 geschenkt bekommen mit rund 50 Spielen.
Das gab auch einige schöne Stunden mit Spielfreude. Allerdings erinnere ich mich an keinen einzigen Spieletitel.......

....Nunja und dann kam der PC....und mein erstes Spiel war soweit ich das noch weiß *Conflict: Freespace: The Great War*.
Insgesamt habe ich mittlerweile um die 60 Spiele, ohne die von den Games-Zeitschriften und ohne Addons.
ich habe alle Spiele durchgespielt bis auf: *Ghost Master, Ground Control 2 und Panzers: Phase Two*.
Lieblingsspiele:
-*gta3, gta:vc*(erste seit 3 Monaten von der Platte), *gtaA*(noch immer am durchzocken schon zum 6ten Mal glaub ich).
-*DeusEx 1und 2*
-*Max *Schmerzel* Payne 1 und 2*
-*Hitman 1*
-*Total Annihilation +Battle Tactics und Die Core Offensive*, für mich ist das noch immer das schönste Strategiespiel, Massenschlachten zu Land, See und Luft, einfach herrlich. Meine Lieblingseinheit bzw. Gebäude aus dem Spiel war das Vulcan-Geschütz(   )eine riesige Gatlinggun, es hat spaß gemacht mit 2 von diesen Babys den Gegner ins Kreuzfeuer zu nehmen, achja *in Erinnerung schwelg* . Ich hoffe das Supreme Commander der (in)offizielle Nachfolger, mir ähnlich würdige Momente bescheren wird.

*Ich entschuldige mich für diesen langen Text, aber ich wollte meine 20jährige Spielechronik nun doch etws ausführlicher beschreiben*
*Danke fürs durchlesen und noch einen schönen Tag, Ende Gelände*


----------



## PrvtPauler (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich besitze so um die 60 PC-Spiele habe aber nicht alle durchgespielt. Absolute Perlen in meiner Sammlung sind z.B. Baldurs Gate 2, Jedi Knight 1, Diablo 2. Ausser dem besitze ich noch einen SEGA SATURN mit 14 Spielen unter anderem dabei sind Warcraft 2, Shining Force 3, Die Hard Arcade, Saturn Bomberman


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

verkaufen auch manche Ihre "Schätze" auf dem Flohmarkt oder bei ebay?


----------



## cowboy6793 (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DonCollione am 11.01.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da will jemand unbedingt nen preis gewinnen und das auch total unauffällig!


----------



## KingSeb (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Sammlung ist noch im Aufbau und deshalb eher klein.  
Ich habe ca.15 Spiele für den PC und noch ein Gameboyspiele von früher.
Gothic1 und GTA Vice City haben mir am meisten Spaß gemacht und sind mir immer noch in guter Erinnerung  
Grüße KingSeb


----------



## LevArris1 (11. Januar 2007)

Am PC spiele ich seid 07/1996. Vorher 8 Jahre am Atari.

Habe ungefähr 10 Vollpreisspiele pro Jahr gekauft = ca. 100 Spiele

Habe einige durchgespielt. ca. 25%
Einige gehen ja auch nicht durchzuspielen. z.B. PES   

Durchgespielt z.B.:
- Privateer The Darkening
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot
- Half Life 1 + Oposing Force
- Half Life 2
- Max Payne 1 + 2 (sogar 2 x )
- Call of Duty 1
- Splinter Cell 1
- Vietcong
- Tomb Raider Legends
...

Bin aber kein: Kaufen-Und-Am-Selben-Wochenende-Durchspiel-Typ
Oft habe ich erst Monate später ein Spiel zum Ende gebracht.


Meine Lieblingsspiele momentan:
- Battlefield 2  (Das ist mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel"!  Nie hab ich so viele Stunden vor einem Spiel gesessen. Nach Vietcong war BF2 die Erlösung. Endlich was neues. Und was mir bei Vietcong gefiel z.B. über Kimme u. Korn zielen per rechten Mausklick war nun auch in der neuen Battlefield-Version) 
- PES 6  (Seid ich PES 4 kennengelernt habe, ist Fifa für mich gestorben. Endlich (seid PES 5) online mit Freunden zocken u. jede Menge Spaß dabei)
- GTR 2  (Fahre in einer Liga. Bin zwar nicht so gut. Aber das hat was mit über 20 Fahrern eine Stunde zu fahren u. um Positionen zu kämpfen. 1 Std. GTR 2 im Rennen ist anstrengender als ein ganzer Abend mit BF 2   )
- Prey  (echt geil gemacht, abgefahrenes Spiel mit super Grafik)
- Flat Out 2 (Fun)

Frühere Lieblingsspiele:
- Privateer - The Darkening
- NHL 97
- Half Life 1
- Fifa 98
- Max Payne 1 und 2
- Soldier of Fortune 2
- Mafia
- Grand Prix 4
- Swat 4
- UT 2004
- Vietcong
- FlatOut 1
- Far Cry
- BF Vietnam
- NFS Porsche
- NFS Most Wanted
sicher noch mehr, aber nun ist Schluß mit Text


----------



## TheRookie (11. Januar 2007)

Beinahe hätte ich doch eins meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele vergessen, dass mir erst gestern wieder in Erinnerung gerufen wurde: Outcast   
das war damals ja soooo cool und vor allem auch noch hübsch - dieses Wasser und die Tore, die so aussahen wie bei Stargate  
einfach schön.


----------



## Medith (11. Januar 2007)

Mein erster Post    Aber Pcgames leses mach ich jeden Tag 
Will ja beim Rekord mithelfen   

Zu meiner Sammlung.
Ist ne Generationen Sammlung von meinem Bruder , meinem anderen Bruder, meinem Vater und natürlich mir.

Kann nicht genau sagen wie viele Spiele es sind dürften aber leicht über 200 kommen.   

Ist so ziemlich  alles vertreten aber zu meinen Favoriten zählt.
Tiberium Conflikt
Gothik 1
Warhammer 40.000
NwN
Jk1,1.5,2,3
......

 Ach ich hab zu viele Lieblingsspiel.
Geht es euch auch manchmal so? Wißt ihr manchmal auch nicht welches RP-Game euer lieblings Rollenspiel ist?  
   Mir passiert das oft, wie bei Gothik und NwN (Gothik ist besser aber da es kein Multiplayer hat weiß ich net was ich besser find, macht nunmal mehr Spaß mit Freunden zu zocken)


----------



## ich98 (11. Januar 2007)

Anzahl:21 (der Missionpack zählt nicht)

Nicht durchgespielt die zwei neusten: Ghost Recon RW, Earth 2160

am meisten Spaß so insgesamt gesehen: GTA San Andreas

Bild: http://www.blackhawk-zone.de/bilder/spielesammlung.jpg


----------



## Saggitarius (11. Januar 2007)

Hey,

meine Spielesammlung wächst auch noch.   

Im Moment vorhanden:

Half Life 1&2&Episode 1
Max Payne 1&2
Medieval 2
Gothic 1&2&3
Diablo 1&2
Battlefield 2+Addons
Battlefield 2142
Company of Heroes
X 1&2&3
Shattered Union
Call of Duty 2
Rainbow Six Vegas
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
FlatOut 2
Hitman Bloodmoney
Neverwinter Nights 1&2
Joint Task Force
Splinter Cell 1&3 und 4(Aber leider unspielbar, Befund: Grafikkarte zu neu xD)
UT2K4
Heroes of Might an Magic 3&4&5+Addon
C&C First Dedicade
Prey
Schlacht um Mittelerde 1&2
F.E.A.R.+Addon
Oblivion
Serious Sam 2
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Call of Juarez
NHL 2006
Battlefront 1&2
Anno 1701
Black and White 2
D&D Dragonshard
Fahrenheit
Quake 4
Lego Star Wars
Shade
Tron 2.0
Trackmania
Tempel des Elementaren Bösen
Earth 2160
Warhammer Dawn of War 40K
Warhammer Mark of Chaos

Und dann noch ne 50'er Spindel mit Cd's aus Pc Games und anderen Zeitschriften.

Bald:
UT 2007
Crysis
Stalker
Hellgate London

So ich denk mal das waren alle.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

cowboy6793 am 11.01.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wen meinst du den sollten wir fertigmachen   

Eigentlich mach ich das eher aus langeweile und weniger aus Preisgeilheit, zumal ich ja nicht weis was es zu gewinnen gibt.
Am ende noch die kaputte(na gut reparierte) Kaffeemaschine von gestern


----------



## Arne01 (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Am ende noch die kaputte(na gut reparierte) Kaffeemaschine von gestern



... und die macht einen ausgezeichneten Kaffee!

MfG

Arne


----------



## adrenalin-esport (11. Januar 2007)

ich98 am 11.01.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Anzahl:21 (der Missionpack zählt nicht)
> 
> Nicht durchgespielt die zwei neusten: Ghost Recon RW, Earth 2160
> 
> ...



Coole Sache! Die Star Wars Box auf dem Bild mit den Episoden 4-6 hab ich auch!!! Sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Filme der ganzen Reihe...  

*inErinnerungandiegutenaltenZeitenschwelg*


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

puuuh grob geschätzt vielleicht ca 100 PC Spiele ... (hab vor kurzem allerdings ca 40 verkauft, und nur mir lieb gewonnene behalten)

erschreckenderweise fällt mir grad auf, dass es da kein Spiel gibt, was ich nicht mindestens einmal durchgespielt hab *gg*

außer die in der collection links unten im Bild  da hab ich glaub ich keins von durch ^^

(und irgendwo fliegen im keller noch 15 NES Spiele rum glaub ich  )

mmh am meisten Spaß gemacht ? boah eigentlich so gut wie jedes von denen, die ich jetzt behalten hab ^^ sonst wären se wahrscheinlich auch mit verkauft worden  

pics: 
http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nr1dy8.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nr2li4.jpg


----------



## marzan89 (11. Januar 2007)

1)
Ca. 190 (davon ca. 120 PC)

2) Nein, geschätzt nur etwa 10%

3) Einige, einen Favoriten kann ich überhaupt nicht küren.

4) http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spielepx4.jpg

Nur ein Handybild.

Alle Konsolen-Spiele sind in Schachteln da sie kaum mehr genutzt werden, hier zu sehen also nur ein Grossteil der PC-Spiele.
Im untersten Regal sind noch diejenigen, welche in CD Boxen verpackt sind. 

mfg m.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

So bis jetzt habe ich ja kaum was gesagt also werde ich meine Meinung auch mal äussern.   

Auf einen Punkt bin ich bei mir noch nicht eingegangen und das wäre des beste Spiel der Sammlung.

Action/Ego-Shooter : definitiv Deus Ex 1

Rollenspiele : teilen sich Gothic 1+2+Addon und Morrowind+Addons

Strategie : die Total War Reihe

Sport : tjoa Sportspiele spiel ich kaum aber ich hatte mal ein Fupballspiel dass in einer Spielesammlung dabei war(glaube ich), aber an dessen Namen ich mich leider nichtmehr erinnern kann.

Das waren natürlich definitiv nicht alle da waren noch perlen wie Operation Flashpoint mit den genialen Addons oder auch nicht so bekannte Spiele die ich aber sehr genial fand wie zum Beispiel Silent Storm+auch hier wieder mit Addon.
Ebenfall größen wie die GTA Reihe sollten nicht ungenannt bleiben.
Ach ich könnte ewig weiterreden aber dann gehts ja hier nicht vorwärts^^


----------



## gamerschwein (11. Januar 2007)

In meiner Sammlung hab ich im Moment :
Halflife 2
Halflife 2 Episode 1
Counter Strike Source
Red Orchestra
Armed Assault(nicht durchgespielt)
Rainbow Six Vegas(noch am zocken)
Gothic3(noch nicht durch aber wer schafft das schon?)
Flatout2
GTA San Andreas
GTA Vice City
NFS Most Wanted
Prey(nicht durchgespielt)
Act of War
Act of War High Treason
Company of Heroes 
TES4-Oblivion(auch nicht durch)
FSX
Battlefield2
Battlefield1942
Battlefield Vietnam
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Full Spectrum Warrior
Age of Empires 2
Combat Flight Simulator
Eurofighter Typhoon(nie ganz fertig geworden , immer alle Piloten gestorben)
IL2
Far Cry(auch nicht durch , war damals einfach zu schwer)
Condor(Segelflugdimulator zum Üben für den Winter)

So das war eigentlich ziemlich alles , Foto kann ich grad keins machen Digicam is futsch.
gruss schwein
Edit: 
Mafia (nie gezockt weil nie gegangen)
Call of Duty 2
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault
Fussball Manager 2006


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

Ich rechne jetzt mal nur mit Vollwertigen Versionen (also nur mit Box, nicht Heftversionen)

PC: 45
PS2: 7
Super Nintendo : 12
Gameboy: 5
______________________

macht 69 Spiele

durchgespielt ca. 85%

Favoriten:

SP:
Company of Heroes
Half Life 2
Far Cry

MP:
Raven Shield
Battlefield 2


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

Also solange es hier nicht richtig corwärts geht werde ich den Thread halt weiter vorantreiben.   

Wann habt ihr denn euer letztes Spiel gekauft?

Bei mir war das letzte Medieval 2 vor knapp zwei?! Monaten.

PS: Ich hab gleich Feierabend und werde meiner Oma einen Besuch abstatten. Also wird es etwas ruhiger um mich werden.
Ich hoffe aber dass ihr die Fahne des Sieges weiter hochhalten werdet und uns an die 300 bringt.
Nachher reich ich noch ein Bild von meiner Sammlung nach wenn die Zeit reicht.
Also Leute macht mich glücklich und brecht diesen Rekord   

tschüsss sagt Blacky


----------



## gamerschwein (11. Januar 2007)

gamerschwein am 11.01.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Sammlung hab ich im Moment :
> Halflife 2
> Halflife 2 Episode 1
> Counter Strike Source
> ...


Und Comanche


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DonCollione am 11.01.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir letztes Jahr mal die Green Pepper version von C&C Alarmstufe Rot gekauft, da meine alte CD leider nichtmehr geht, hatte beim Kauf allerdings überlesen, das dort hinten unter Systemvoraussetzungen explizit stand: *Nicht unter Windows XP lauffähig* .....nunja nach circa einer Stunde googlen, liefs dann doch, da hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig   war das wieder ein schönes Gefühl, das endlich mal wieder spielen zu können.

Achso, noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag:
Mein größter Fehlkauf war bisher: Star Trek: New Worlds, da bekommt das Wort nur halb fertig programmiert eine neue Bedeutung hat damals 70 DM gekostet.


----------



## WoW-Player (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich glaube kaum dass ich noch alle meine Spiele aus dem Kopf weiß...
Aber naja, ich habe für PC:
- WoW
- LotR: BfME
- Star Wars: Empire at War
- Warcraft 3, inklusive TFT
- BF2
- Z
- Worms Armageddon
- Technomage
- Starcraft
- Warcraft 2
- Micro Machines
Ich vermute ich hab einige vergessen, aber an die erinnere ich mich^^

Gamecube:
- Zelda Wind Waker
- Super Smash Brothers Melee
- Soul Calibur 2
- THPS 4
Und mein Bruder besitzt noch einiges an Pokemonkram :x

Nintendo DS:
- Metroid Prime Hunters
- Mario&Luigi: Partners in Time
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Mario Kart DS

Und für Gameboy Advance:
- Warioland 4

Die meisten dieser Spiele hab ich auch durchgespielt, um genau zu sein alles was man durchspielen kann bis auf LotR: BfME


----------



## KevinKnoth (11. Januar 2007)

20 PC-Spiele
6 PS2-Spiele

Lieblingsspiel:
Command & Conquer  Der Tiberiumkonflikt

Erstes Spiel der Sammlung:
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## slapkicker (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich will jetz nich wie manche vor mir alle meine Spiele aufzählen, denn das würde mir  zu lange dauern .

Für PC dürften es so zwischen 40 und 50 Spielen sein.
Für die PS 1 so ca. 15-20.
Und für Xbox (1) auch so 20-25 Stück.

Davon hab ich, schätze ich ma, 70% (vllt etwas weniger) durschgespielt.

Lieblingsspiele kann ich keine herauskristallisieren.  Wenn ich welche auswählen müsste dann wären dass so 10-15 Stück   .


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Januar 2007)

PC : ca. 70
PS2 : ca. 65
GCN : 6 (nur keinen GC mehr   )
GBA : 12
C64 : ca.20 noch funktionierende

Wobei bei den PS2 und PC Spielen ziemlich viele Promoversionen dabei sind.

Fotos gibts wenn ich eine Digicam gewinne *zwinker*


----------



## Santury (11. Januar 2007)

Ich zähl mal alle auf die mir so aus dem Stehgreif einfallen:

ein ( + ) heißt das ich es durchgespielt habe !

*Echtzeitstrategie:*
C&C Tiberium Conflict ( + )
C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 ( + )
C&C Yuris Rache ( + )
C&C Generals ( + )
Armies Of Exigo ( + )
Warcraft 3 ( + )
Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne ( + )
Warhammer 40k ( + )
Schlacht um Mittelerde ( + )
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 ( + )
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Add On Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs ( + )
Star Wars Empire At War ( + )
Company Of Heroes ( + ) > eins meiner Lieblingsspiele zur Zeit <
Age Of Empires 2 Conqueror ( + ) > immer noch das beste aller Zeiten !!! <
Age Of Empires 3 ( + )
Panzers Phase One ( + )

*Taktikshooter:*
Operation Flashpoint inkl. beider Add On´s( + )
Armed Assault > noch dabei es durchzuspielen, aber sehr verbugt leider <
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 2 > zocke ich klaro online <

*Egoshooter:*
Clive Barkers Undying ( + )
Half Life 2 + Add On ( + ) > immer noch die Mutter aller Egoshooter !!!
Prey ( + )
Star Wars Republic Commando ( + )
Soldier Of Fortune 2
Call Of Duty ( + )
Call Of Duty 2 ( + )
Far Cry ( + ) > was bin ich scharf auf Crysis <

*RPG:*
Oblivion The Elder Scrolls IV ( + ) > absolutes Lieblingsspiel !!!
Gothic 3 ( + ) > das Spiel mit den meisten bugs ever !!! <

Rennspiele:
Need For Speed Underground ( + )
Need For Speed Underground 2 ( + )
Nedd For Speed Most Wanted ( + ) > lieblings Rennspiel <
Need For Speed Carbon ( + ) > eine Schande als Nachfolger... <
Colin McRae Rally

*Simulation:*
X3 Reunion ( + ) > neben Oblivion das geilste Spiel ever !!! <
Anno 1503
Anno 1703

...mehr fallen mir jetzt gar nicht ein...hmmm aber was gewinnen er will !!!


----------



## Razor (11. Januar 2007)

FossilZ  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechne jetzt mal nur mit Vollwertigen Versionen (also nur mit Box, nicht Heftversionen)



Dito.

Im Schreibtisch (Schubladen etc) befinden sich im Moment 25 DVD Box -Spiele.
Der "Rest" (etwa 70 weitere Dvd Boxen und etliche (auch ältere) Jewel Cases mit "neuen" (Spielepyramide) Spielen und Klassikern, hiervon um die 100 (mal gezählt, sind aber auch wieder welche hinzugekommen).

_Total count of approximately_ 200+ _Computer Games_,
_played_: eigentlich alle, kann mich nur dran erinnern das ich wenige noch nicht durchgespielt habe [/i](3 glaube ich, Rayman 3, Beyond Good&Evil, Vampire Bloodlines (das habe ich fast durch, sollte ich mal in Angriff nehmen))[/i] bzw. nur angespielt _(Tron 2.0)_.
Allerdings habe ich ein paar von den Klassikern (u.A. Abe's Oddyssey) bisher nur mits Cheats vor etwa 9/10 Jahren durchgespielt...    

_Lieblingsspiel(e)_: siehe "Gamer-Profil"


----------



## ich98 (11. Januar 2007)

LordMephisto am 11.01.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> GCN : 6 (nur keinen GC mehr   )



dafür sollte es einen Sonderpreis geben, ein GC Spiel


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Januar 2007)

werde jetzt nicht alle hier hin schreiben, aber trotzdem mal meine absoluten Favoriten küren: meine SNES Spiele, vor allem Street Fighter 2   
und mein erstes ,,richtiges" PC Spiel (abgesehen von Lego Technik U-Boot    ) UT.
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## lucdec (11. Januar 2007)

Nun, ich hab sie jetzt mal so überflogen-ich schätze: 40 Spiele


Am meisten Spass machen mir: -Rainbow Six Vegas (durchgespielt-war stellenweise ein harter Brocken)
-CoD2-besonders die Kampagne der Amerikaner hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht
-IL2-Sturmovik-ich dreh immer gern wieder mal ne Runde
-Microsofts Flight Simulatoren
-Sim City 4
-Anno 1701


Achja, und bei X3-Reunion bin ich nie über die erste Mission hinwegekommen    -hatte danach keine Lust mehr-wenn man bedenkt , das es seit dem Release praktisch ungespielt bei mir steht...


----------



## FantaLight (11. Januar 2007)

meine spielesammlung hält sich zum glück noch in Grenzen 


PC: 25
Xbox 360: 8 
PS2: 74
PSX: 21
Gamecube: 48
Gameboy, GBA, NDS: 43
SNES: 25
N64: 48

Naja das sollts sein  solange ich alle Resident Evil teile habe dies auf irgendeinen System gab bin ich eh Glücklich *g*


----------



## Gothic-Spieler (11. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

1)
Ich habe ungefähr 100 Spiele, wenn nicht mehr.

Ein großer Teil sind veraltete Spiele wie z.B. *Drakan*, *Diablo 1*
* Industriegigant 2 *, *Outcast* und *Commandos*.

Ich habe relativ wenige neue Spiele, da ich sie verkaufe sobald ich sie nicht mehr spiele, da ich das Geld für neue Spiele brauche und lieber das Geld als ein Spiel in einer unbekannten Ecke des Zimmers habe. Dazu gehören z.B. *Star Wars Battlefront 1 & 2 * und *Sacred*

Viele Spiele sind aus Zeitschriften.

Da ich keine Konsole mehr besitze habe ich ausschließlich PC-Spiele.


2)
Nun mit dem durchspielen habe ich es nicht so^^.

Viele Spiele haben mich nicht lange genug motiviert. Jedoch denke ich das die Zahl der durchgespielten Spiele steigt. Immer mehr Spiele erzählen eine interessante Geschichte ( z.B. *Oblivion, Gothic 3* und *C&C - Tiberium Wars*)

Ich habe aber zum Beispiel Titel wie *Star Wars Battlefront 2* und *Warcraft 3* durchgespielt.



3)
Besonders gefallen mir Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele. Ich denke das in naher Zukunft mehrere Titel auf meiner Favoritenliste landen. Dabei denke ich insbesondere an *Dragon Age, Two Worlds* und *C&C - Tiberium Wars*.

Meine Lieblingsspiele sind im Moment folgende  :

*Gothic 3 
Oblivion     
Medieval 2*

Einen klaren Sieger kann ich nicht bestimmen.


4)
Ein Bild kann ich euch leider nicht liefern, da die Spiele sich an vielen verschiedenen und mir "unbekannten" Orten befinden. Ich werde jedoch als Ausgleich einige Spiele nennen

*Oblivion
Gothic 3 ( Gothic 1 und 2 habe ich verkauft  )
Medieval 2, Rome und Medieval 1
Warcraft 3
Fable
NfS Most Wanted
NfS Underground 1 und 2
FIFA 2004
Splinter Cell
Rainbow Six: Raven Shield
Age of Empires 3
Tomb Raider 1, 2 und Legend
Silent Hill 3
Diablo
Drakan
Knights of the Temple*
.
.
.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Jan


----------



## Razor (11. Januar 2007)

Razor am 11.01.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ  schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




edit: achja und 10 GBA Spiele


----------



## MrBigX (11. Januar 2007)

Mein erstes Spiel war glaube G-Police. Hab ich sogar zweimal gekauft (jeweils 10 DM, einmal von der Pyramide und einmal auf nem Flohmarkt) weil ich nicht mehr weis wem ich die erste CD verliehen hab...
Fertig gespielt hab ich das aber nie, weil es in einer Mission einen Soundbug gab der den eingehen Funkverkehr verstümmelt hat und ich nicht mehr wusste was ich eigentlich machen soll. Kurz darauf war sie auch schon verloren.

Dann währe da MayDay. Die gelöhnten 4 Euro nochwas waren es nicht wehrt... (Und nein, ich habe es nicht durchgespielt. Das lag aber daran, dass ich gleich die erste Mission aufgrund eines Bugs oder warscheinlicher Desingfehlers nicht beenden konnte. Inzwischen besteht aber auch kein Interesse mehr daran.)

Alone in the Dark 3 hatte ich auch mal rumliegen, kam aber irgendwann nicht weiter und habs sein gelassen.

Freespace 1 und 2, beide durchgespielt (ohne Zusatzpacket für FS2)

Der Reeder (Na, was ist das? Genau, eine WiSim mit Schiffchen  ), obwohl das technisch gesehen meinen Eltern gehört. Durchspielen kann man das nicht, insofern hab ich das auch nie probiert.

X, von der Computer Bild Spiele (für 3 Euro kann man das schonmal machen), auch nicht durchgespielt, weil das Spiel mehr Freiheiten erlaubt als die Missionsskripte verdauen können. (Ich hab den Entgegner erledigt bevor ich überhaupt erfahren sollte, dass er exsistiert...)

Star Craft: bestimmt 3 oder 4 mal durchgespielt, damit mein persöhnlicher Rekord.

Dann währe da Star Trek Elite Force. Immerhin 1 Mal durchgespielt.

Star Trek Armada 2, durchgespielt.

UT2003. Den letzten Typen hab ich aber nicht mehr kleingekriegt. (Malcom?)

UT2004, Xan ebenfalls nicht mehr kleingekriegt.

Freelancer, auch 1 Mal durchgespielt (für mehr hat die Motivation nicht gereicht)

Warcraft 2 und Erweiterung (erst vorletztes Jahr zusammen mit Freelancer gekauft   ), beide durch.

Imperium Galactica 2. Alle Völker durchgespielt.

Mediveal 2 - Total War, die jüngste Anschaffung. Noch nicht durchgespielt.

Insgesammt 16 Wenn man Freespace 1 und 2 und UT 2003 und 2004 einzeln zählt (Davon übrigens nur 3 zum Originalpreis gekauft, wenn man die Fanrabattaktion von Epic für UT2004 als Preisnachlass zählt nur 2)

Am meisten Spaß hatte ich und habe ich immernoch mit UT2004. Spiel ich zwar bei Weitem nicht mehr so oft wie früher, aber hier und da ein kleines Spielchen ist immernoch nett.

Foto gibts, wenn ich nen Apparat finden sollte.


----------



## Yankee-F (11. Januar 2007)

So, ich will mich auch mal am neuen Rekordversuch beteiligen. Ich habe folgende Spiele zum größten Teil durchgespielt:

Act of War: Direct Actions
Beach Life
Black & White
Black Mirror
Colin McRae Rally
Colin McRae Rally 04
Colin McRae Rally 2.0
Colin McRae Rally 2005
Colin McRae Rally 3
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2
Command & Conquer Operation Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer Operation Tiberian Sun FEUERSTURM
Command & Conquer Renegade
Delta Force Black Hawk Down
Die Gilde Gold Edition
Die Gilde 2
Die Siedler
Die Siedler III
DTM Race Driver 2
DTM Race Driver 3 (Steelbook)
DTM Race Driver Directors Cut
Full Spectrum Warrior
Grand Prix 3
Holiday Island
IL2 Sturmovik
IL2 Sturmovik Forgotten Battles
Joint Task Force
Operation Flashpoint
Operation Flashpoint Gold Upgrade
Patrizier II
Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
Professor Zweisteins Rätsel Labor
Railroad Tycoon II
Richard Burns Rally
Siege of Avalon Collectors Edition
Silent Hunter III
Sim City
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
The Simpsons Hit & Run
The Elder Scrols: Oblivion
Wiggles
Wild Wheels
Xpand Rally


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

MrBigX am 11.01.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Spiel war glaube G-Police.


jupp, G-Police war auch eines meiner ersten Spiele. War damals schon sehr klasse


----------



## Mondblut (11. Januar 2007)

FossilZ am 11.01.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 11.01.2007 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G-Police war eines der Games, die man nach der Demo auf Grund des hohen Schwierigkeitsgrades und schlechten Steuerung wieder von der Platte geloescht hat. Selbiges gilt IMO fuer Forsaken. 

Decent und Terminal Velocity (erste und einzige TV-Werbung von MS gab es dafuer) sind mir da eher in angenehmer Erinnerung.


----------



## MCRene (11. Januar 2007)

Hab so ungefähr 45 Computerspiele und gut 10 Game Boy-Spiele (noch aus meiner Game Boy-Zeit, sprich fast alle noch für den allerersten Game Boy, den es damals gab.)

Den meisten Spaß hatte ich wohl mit Anstoß 3, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault und den GTA-Spielen.

Anstoß 3 hatte ich damals als es raus kam ca. ein halbes Jahr ausschließlich gespielt.


----------



## SMB_Horny (11. Januar 2007)

Yankee-F am 11.01.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich will mich auch mal am neuen Rekordversuch beteiligen. Ich habe folgende Spiele zum größten Teil durchgespielt:
> ...
> Colin McRae Rally
> Colin McRae Rally 04
> ...


Von Colin McRae Rally hab ich auch alle gezockt aber am meisten Spaß hat mir noch Teil 1 gemacht. Für die damalige Zeit war die Grafik genial und die Mischung aus Realismus und Arcade war IMO genau richtig. Die neuesten Teile legen auf Realismus irgendwie zu wenig Wert. RichardBurns Rally dagegen war Realismus pur und die Fahreigenschaften echt überzeugend aber dadurch auch recht anspruchsvoll und für Gelegenheits-Rennfahrer wie mich zu schwer. 
Mal sehen war Colin McRae Rally Dirt oder wie dat heißt so bringen wird.


----------



## backpfeife (11. Januar 2007)

mein erstes spiel war Age of Empires.
jetzt hab ich so ca. 25 spiele die ich alle durchgespielt habe.
am meisten spaß hab ich  mit Medal of Honor: Allied Assault, CoH, Severance: Blade of Darkness...

das 26te spiel wird Two Worlds. *feu*


----------



## mimiMaster (11. Januar 2007)

In meiner Spielesammlung sind ca. 60 Titel, alles PC-Titel. Knapp ein Viertel davon habe ich noch nicht durchgespielt, davon die Hälfe noch nichtmal "angespielt".

Wer möchte kann sie unter folgendem Link einsehen:
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de//collection.php?userid=641

Das beste Spiel aus meiner Sammlung ist eindeutig "The Chronicles of Riddick", dicht gefolgt von "Max Payne 1" und "F.E.A.R.".


----------



## Nockwar (11. Januar 2007)

Also auch wenn die chance auf ein gewinn sehr klein ist werde ich mal mal meine spielesammlung auflisten:

Devastation
Homworld Cataclysm
Line of Sight Vietnam
Tomb Rider The angel of darkness
UT 2003
Earth 2160
Titan Quest
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
Silkroad
Star Wars Empire at War
Counter Strike Source
F.E.A.R. Combat
Stronghold Crusader
Dawn of War
SiN Episode 1
Hitman Blood Money
Bad Day L.A
Ankh
Die Siedler 2 Die Naechste Generation
Und noch 2 Jahre PC-Games DVD`s


----------



## lordblizzard (11. Januar 2007)

Die tollsten Spiele in meiner Sammlung:
Warcraft 3 + Addon
Guild Wars: Prophecies, Factions und Nightfall
Pro Evolution Soccer 6 (ehemals auch die 4, die noch rumsteht)
GTA: San Andreas
C&C Generals + Addon
Sacred + Addon
Civ 4
...
und einige weitere, die ich jetzt nicht aufzählen mag...


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

mimiMaster am 11.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste Spiel aus meiner Sammlung ist eindeutig "The Chronicles of Riddick", dicht gefolgt von "Max Payne 1" und "F.E.A.R.".



Ohja Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay, das hab ich auch noch hier irgendwo rumliegen das ist auch ein Toptitel ein echt geiler sogar. Die Story: Flüchten.....allerdings, da denkt man das man entkommt und natürlich wird man 2 Sekunden vor der endgültigen Flucht aufgehalten.
Was ich gerne noch gespielt hätte ist die rausgenommene Fluchtszene mit dem Heli.

F.E.A.R. habe ich glaube ich auch 3 Mal durchgespielt, der größte Horror war, also fand ich, nicht das böse kleine Mädchen sondern die durch die Physik-Engine immer wieder rappelnden Gegenstände, und das natürlich immer wieder in den dunklen Ecken von dunklen Büroräumen


----------



## RedAcid (11. Januar 2007)

Habe jetzt mal so die meisten spiele durch gezählt und bin auf 67 PC games gekommen! Da ich ein totaler PC freak bin habe ich auch nix anderes Da  !! 

Ich habe mir jetzt lang genug gedanken gemacht welche spiele ich euch als meine Favoriten Vor stelle, da es ja nicht leicht ist alte Games mit neuen Games zu vergleichen, habe ich so gut wie nur neuwertige spiele aufgelistet ausgenommen von Ultima Online da es schon eine gute zeit auf dem Online Rollenspiel Markt besteht und noch mit recht bedürftiger grafick im gegensatz zu all den anderen Games die aufgelistet sind aber dank der Riesigen möglichkeiten und Charakter eigendschaften ist es mit das beste Game das jemals auf dem markt kam, selbts World of Warcraft hat da keine chance mit zuhalten bis auf Grafischer ebene   !

_*Meine Favoriten:*_

*Rollenspiele:*
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (Noch beim spielen)
Dungen Siege 2 (ohne Broken Sword Addon Durch gespielt)
Gothic3 (Noch beim spielen)
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (Durch gespiel)
Ulima Online (geht net durch zu spielen  )

*Strategie:*
Anno 1701 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Empire Earth 2 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Rise & Fall - Civilizations at War (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Rise of Nations 2 - Rise of Legends (Durch gespielt)
Stronghold 2 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Warhammer 40000 - Dawn Of War + AddOns (Durch gespielt)

*Ego-Shooter:*
Call of Duty 1+2 (Durch gespielt)
Doom 3 - Resurrection of Evil (Durch gespielt)
F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon (Durch gespielt)
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (Durch gespielt)
Hitman 4 - Blood Money (Durch gespielt)
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault (Durch gespiel)
The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay (Durch gespiel)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas (Noch nicht durch gespielt)

*Sportspiele:*
Fifa 2007 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Madden NFL 2007 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
NBA Live 2006 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Tony Hawks American Wasteland (Durch gespielt)

*Rennspiele:*
Flat Out 2 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Juiced (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
Need For Speed - Carbon (Durch gespielt)
Xpand Rally (Noch nicht durch gespielt)

*Simulationen:*
Die Sims 2 + AddOns (Kein ende in sicht   )
Raiload Tycoon 2 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 (Noch nicht durch gespielt)

So schauts aus natürlich habe ich noch mehr spiele die ich gut finde aber die würden hier nicht rein passen da sie schon zu alt sind wie Day of the tentakel fals sich einer noch daran erriner kann     das top spiel aus alten zeiten   

Also schreibter schön weiter hoffe wir schaffen es den neuen Rekord auf zu stellen, weiss zwar nicht wirklich was man dafür dann bekommt aber najut hab mein spass dran   

Grütsi 
RedAcir


----------



## stonecoldxt (11. Januar 2007)

also ich schätz ich besitze etwa 50 games. die meisten davon für den. sonst hab ich noch ein paar alte snes und nes spiele. hier sind meine top favoriten. also spiele die einfach spaß gemacht haben und ich tolle erinnerungen dran hab:

World Cup 90 (NES) : des war mit mei erstes videospiel. hab ich mit meinem bruder in nächtlichen sessions bestimmt 100 mal durchgespielt. war einfach lustig
-Zelda 3: A Link to the Past (SNES) : bestes zelda überhaupt. hat viel spaß gemacht und auch oft durchgezockt.
-Super MArio World (SNES): bestes mario spiel. gibt kein spiel was ich öfters und schneller durchgezockt habe.
-Die Siedler 2 (PC) : eines meienr ersten computer spiele. einfach kult und die neuauflage später *freu*
-Diablo 2 (PC) : immernoch bestes rollenspiel. immerwieder lustig zu zocken.
-CnC Generals/Zero Hour (PC) : immerwieder schön meinem kontrahenten in den arsch zu treten Very Happy
-Need for Speed 3 (PC) : es sind zwar auch die anderen nfs teile gut, aber den meisten fun hatte ich doch beim 3. teil, als zum ersten mal die bullen dabei waren. des waren noch zeiten zu zweit an einem rechner die polizei killen
-Anno 1602 (PC) : der 2. teil machte nimmer so süchtig. die netzwerksessions waren einfach cool.
-Anstoß 2 (PC) : heute kann man ihn zwar nimmer als besten manager bezeichnen, damals aht er aber mächtig fun gemacht. vorallem wenn man zu 4. vorm rechner hockt und dann aufeinander trifft... violent1
-World of Warcraft (PC) : ich muss es einfach anbringen, immerhin hab ich des spiel ein dreiviertel jahr lang gezockt, auch wenn ich nie an die spielzeit manch anderer rankam Wink 

durchgezockt hab ich fast alle, wobei bei einigen strategiespielen ich meist nur endlosspiel gemacht habe


----------



## SirDrecksschwein (11. Januar 2007)

also da ich nur nen pc hab (der nebenbei nichtmehr der jüngste ist) hab ich jede mange pc spiele wie viele das sind weiß ich nicht, aber es sind bestimmt so 125-150 cd/DVDs, die ich bei mir im Zimmer hab und weil ich zu faul bin sie immer wieder zurück un die hüllen zu legen hab ich sie alle auf solchen hunderter Spindeln von den Rohlingen. Aber die viele cd/DVDs sind auch irgendwelche Heft cd/DVDs Computer Bild Spiele, Bravo Sreenfun(welche ich übrings seit langen nicht mehrkauf), Gamestar, PcPowerplay...etc. und natürlcih meine Lieblingszeitschrift Pc Games *schleim*.
Alles in ellem denke ich, das ich so 75-100 Spiele hab, ohne die von dieversen Zeitschriften.
Dazu gehören unter anderem 
AoE 2+3
Guildwars
Stronghold 1+2
Gothic 1-3
und noch viele viele Mehr.............


----------



## Gabbo (11. Januar 2007)

hab etwas über 50 spiele (zeitschriften ausgenommen). anfangs noch jedes spiel durchgespielt, seit 2 jahren versuche ich es nur aber schaff es so gut wie nie, schade eigentlich  
lieblingsspiele darunter:
Driver   
Driv3r
Deus Ex
Earth 2150
Gothic Reihe
GTA Reihe 
System Shock 2

der größte ärger in dem thema war, als meine mutter früher die Euro Boxen der alten Spiele alle weggeworfen hat. man war ich sauer  jetzt droht sie mir schon 7 jahre PC Games wegzuschmeissen


----------



## Hermione (11. Januar 2007)

In meiner Sammlung befinden sich rund 60 Spiele, abgesehen von 3-4 Sega Master System II Spielen alle für den PC. Fast alle habe ich auch durchgespielt.

Meine Favoriten:
Gothic II
Knights of the old Rebublic
GTA San Andreas
Mafia
Thief: Deadly shadows
Splinter Cell
Sam & Max: Freelance Police
Monkey Island 4
Day of the tentacle

Meine größten Fehlkäufe (zum Glück alles Budget-Versionen):
Gang Land
Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft
Robin Hood - Die Legende von Sherwood


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier einige(mich eingeschlossen) eine Menge spiele besitzen möcht ich doch mal nachfragen.
> 
> Kauft ihr noch so viele Spiele wie früher oder habt ihr euch generell immer nur wenige Titel ins Haus geholt?
> 
> ...


Bei mir siehts genauso aus.

Zum Vollpreis hole ich mir meistens PS2 Spiele wie Metal Gear oder Gran Turismo (die sind ihr Geld echt wert), PC Spiele kaufe ich sehr selten zum Vollpreis ( zuletzt PoP T2T), viel öfter leihe ich sie von Bekannten oder aus der Videothek.


----------



## Nurgler (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab hier auch so ca. 50 Spiele. Mit allen Spielen aus Spielesammlungen und Heft-CDs/DVDs acuh noch mehr.
Voll-Preis Versionen sind aber auch die wenigsten.

Ich sollte noch dazu sagen, dass ich mich von keinem Spiel trennen kann.   

Mein erses Spiel war Rollercoaster Tycoon.   

Das jüngste ist CalCiv 2. (Und wird bald Supreme Commander sein   )


----------



## Dreamcatcher (11. Januar 2007)

Habe momentan so um die 200 Spiele aber keine Zeit mehr, sie zu spielen...

 

Naja, meine Favoriten sind:

Morrowind, Gothic 1 und 2, Deus Ex, Fallout-Reihe, Jagged Alliance Reihe, Oni.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Januar 2007)

Hm, hab diesmal irgendwie meine Zweifel das wir es hinbekommen.... vor allem da Sumpfling und Sturm ins Sperrfeuer noch nicht ihre SpamGewinnoffensive gestartet haben   

Ich kaufe Spiele mitlerweile gar nicht mehr zum Vollpreis, 50€ sinds mir net wert.... des letzte war.... hm..... weiß nicht mehr... letztes überhaupt gekauftess Spiel war CS für 2x €....
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## AgeLer (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab genau 31 Spiele (ohne Freeware und Heft-DVD-Spiele). Die meisten habe ich durchgespielt, aber z.B. die FIFA Reihe habe ich nie durchgespielt, da es irgendwie imer das gleiche ist., 2 andere hatten Bugs und 2 habe ich nicht ganz geschafft.
Am meisten Spaß haben mir gemacht:
AoE-Reihe
Halo
GTA SA+VC
Call of Duty

Fotos kann ich imo leider keine machen, ich finde das USB verbindungskabel für die Digi-cam nicht mehr.

Ach ja, hab noch 20 N64 games und hatte etliche verkaufte PC-Spiele,


----------



## Arne01 (11. Januar 2007)

Nurgler am 11.01.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erses Spiel war Rollercoaster Tycoon.



...eine sehr gute Wahl um seine "Spielerkarriere" zu beginnen!

MfG

Arne


----------



## Teslatier (11. Januar 2007)

> Wie viele Spiele befinden sich in Ihrer Sammlung? (egal ob PC oder
> Konsole)


Für den Rechner sinds ca. 50. Hab aber diverse Heft-Vollversionen nicht 
berücksichtigt. Und für meinen geliebten Dreamcast  sinds ca. 30. 



> Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt?


Alle auf jeden Fall nicht.  Keine Ahnung... kann da auch schwer schätzen. 
Irgendwie ist das bei mir so, dass ich manche Spiele, die mich auch begeistern, ne ganze Weile zocke, nur irgendwann hab ich auf einmal keine Lust mehr. Dann liegt das Spiel Monate in der Ecke. Aktuelles Beispiel ist Gothic 2. Habs echt jeden Tag für mehrere Stunden gezockt. Aber vor 2 Monaten etwa hatt ich einfach kein Bock mehr. Kann sein, dass es mit der Gesamtsituation zu tun hatte... Ich weiß, dass es spaß macht. Nur irgendwie kann ich mich nicht mehr wirklich dazu durchringen, Gothic mal wieder zu starten (ähnlich wie bei Thief 2).
DC-Spiele hab ich aber jedenfalls zum größten Teil durchgespielt.



> Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet?


*PC:* Naja, da gabs mehrere. Das erste, was mich richtig gefesselt hat, war Medal of Honor: Allied Assault. Das war einfach genial. Genauso wie Mafia. Half-Life 2 und Deus Ex nicht zu vergessen. Die haben mir so am meisten Spaß gemacht (und natürlich auch alle durchgespielt). 

*DC:* Wenn man vom reinen Spaß (also ohne denken  ) ausgeht, dann ganz klar: Crazy Taxi!  Ich hab das damals echt stundenlang gezockt.
Hab hier sogar noch irgendwo eine Videokassette (ja, sowas solls auch noch geben!), wo ich meinen Rekord im Arcade-Mode aufgezeichnet habe. Hatte mehr als 4 Stunden am Stück gezockt, bis zum Umfallen. Ich glaube, ich hatte damals 45.000 Dollar oder so verdient. 
Das Beste "richtige" Rennspiel für den DC ist aber Metropolis Street Racer.  Es war das erste Rennspiel,  bei welchem man in originalgetreuen Nachbildungen der Städte London, Tokio und San Francisco fahren konnte. Hab damals schon die Demo endlos gespielt. Die Grafik, der Sound, die Musik und vor allem die abwechslungsreichen Spielmodi sind einfach klasse. 

Das Genialste und Beste Spiel ist und bleibt aber Shenmue.  Auch wenn ich leider den 2. Teil nicht mein Eigen nennen darf:  Es gibt einfach kein Spiel, welches eine so emotional fesselnde Geschichte erzählt, eine so bildhübsche Spielwelt, eine solch fantastische Soundkulisse und eine solche  Spielweise besitzt. 

Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich und mein Bruder damals auf einer Messe waren, wo es bei dem Sega-Abteil so einen kleinen Stand gab (es sah mehr wie eine Gartenbank aus), bei dem es kostenlose Promos von verschiedenen Spielen gab (z.B. Sonic Adventure 2 "Trial", Zombie Revenge, Sega Worldwide Soccer 2000). Da haben wir natürlich gleich ein paar Mal zugeschlagen...  Das Beste daran war, dass es alles Vollversionen waren. 

Aber schön, mal wieder in Nostalgie zu schwelgen


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 11.01.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, hab diesmal irgendwie meine Zweifel das wir es hinbekommen.... vor allem da Sumpfling und Sturm ins Sperrfeuer noch nicht ihre SpamGewinnoffensive gestartet haben


naja, abwarten, immerhin sind ja grade 222 Post im Thread und die Zeit is auch noch massig da. - Oder kurzweilig mal den GMZ verlagern


----------



## DocX (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe 71 (66 PC + 3 PS2 + 2 Wii) Spiele (PC Games Vollversionen nicht mitgezählt   ) und hab bis auf 3 Spiele, die ich mir erst vor kurzem gekauft habe auch alle durchgspielt.

Am meisten Spaß haben mir Max Payne 2, Beyond Good & Evil und Geheimakte Tunguska gemacht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Januar 2007)

BlackKnight87 am 11.01.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier einige(mich eingeschlossen) eine Menge spiele besitzen möcht ich doch mal nachfragen.
> 
> Kauft ihr noch so viele Spiele wie früher oder habt ihr euch generell immer nur wenige Titel ins Haus geholt?
> 
> Bei mir sieht es so aus dass ich inzwischen nur noch wenige Games zum Vollpreis kaufe da mit erstens das Geld fehlt und ich auch des öfteren schon enttäuscht wurde und deshalb eh vorsichtiger beim einkaufen bin.


Also 2006 war ein relativ sparsames Jahr bezogen auf PC-Spiele zum Vollpreis. Wenn ich richtig rechne, dann waren es nur 4 Vollpreisspiele die ich gekauft, und anschließend auch behalten habe. Die größtenteils sehr mistige Qualität der Titel machte einen Weiterverkauf regelrecht erforderlich. Was ich im PC-Sektor eingespart habe, hat sich jedoch wieder im Konsolen-Sektor angehäuft, da dort  imho 2006 innovativere / bessere Titel zu finden waren. Der Trend scheint sich 2007 ähnlich zu entwickeln, weniger PC-Spiele, dafür mehr Konsolen-Titel. Bis auf Stalker und Crysis gibt es z.B. keine Spiele für den PC die mich sonderlich interessieren. Den Rest (Stranglehold, Bioshock) bekomme ich auch für die Konsole. Geld für Hardware werde ich 2007 auch nicht ausgeben, ergo auch auf DX10 und WinVista pfeifen. Zum Spielen ist mir das einfach eine zu große, und nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigte Investition.


> Aber irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl dass moderne Spiele nicht den selben Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen wie die Spiele damals in meiner Kindheit. Sie machen zwar Spass aber es ist nicht dasselbe.


Ist bei mir auch so. Mag wohl daran liegen, dass einfach alle bekannten Ideen zu oft und inkonsequent recycelt wurden. So richtige "EY BOAR EY!" Momente hatte ich 2006 eigentlich nur selten. Vielleicht ändert sich dies 2007. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## sega1 (11. Januar 2007)

Da fällt mir ein, das Beste Spiel für mich ist wohl Gothic 2, 38 mal habe ich das durchgespielt...


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

sega1 am 11.01.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 38 mal habe ich das durchgespielt...


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

FossilZ am 11.01.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 11.01.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das kriegen wir aber hin.
Hab mich aber auch gefragt wo Sumpfling und Sturm ins Sperrfeuer comments bleiben, dachte ich hätte was überlesen, haben die versprochen beim nächsten Rekordversuch(also diesem) nichts zu kommentieren??    ?? oder sind die immer noch am arbeiten, wenn ja dann haben die mein Mitleid.

Oder haben die doch ihren eigenen Rekordversuch neben unserem gekriegt, also während wir 300 machen, machen die beiden alleine 500 in derselben Zeit.


----------



## sega1 (11. Januar 2007)

FossilZ am 11.01.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> sega1 am 11.01.2007 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > 38 mal habe ich das durchgespielt...



Ich binn eben ein Begeisterter RPG zocker, das hat mit Phantasy Star angefangen, ging über Final Fantasy    und wird wohl nich so schnell enden!


----------



## rammelwolle (11. Januar 2007)

also ich hab ca. 50-60 ps2 spiele und hmm auf PC wohl bissl mehr noch. *g*
am meisten spaß hat mir ohne zweifel gothic2 gemacht. einfach nur genial das spiel. Obwohl Fußballmanager ist auch nie zu verachten. ich denke EA ist mit dem 2007er auf nem ganz guten Weg und bin mal gespannt wie das add-on wird. Denk das mit den Auf-und abwertungen und so ist echt sehr interessant. Hmm ansonsten find ich Fahrenheit noch ziemlich abgefahren. auch ein sehr tolles Spiel. 
Also durchgespielt hab ich leider nur die wenigsten Spiele. Dafür fehlt mir leider auch die Zeit. Foto hab ich leider keins von meiner Spielesammlung. naja ich kauf mir auch oft spiele in zeitschriften. Sind zwar bissl älter meist, aber sind schon öfters ganz gute Sachen dabei, die mir noch fehlen in meiner sammlung.
so und nun hoff ich mal das ihr den Rekord schaffen werdet. *g*


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. Januar 2007)

1. Meine Spielesammlung umfasst über 100 Spiele (Alles Originale!   ), mit Vollversionen von Zeitschriften und Hardwarekomponenten sind es sicher über 300 Spiele. 
2. Natürlich nicht alle durchgespielt. BG2 habe ich z.B. bis heute nicht geschafft, weil mir im 7. Kapitel(!) alle(!) Spielstände abhanden gekommen sind.    Daran werde ich mich auch noch im Sarg erinnern können... Spätestens seitdem sind für mich regelmäßige Backups Pflicht.
3. Die meiste Zeit habe ich wohl mit UT2004 verbracht.    
Am häufigsten durchgespielt habe ich Der Clou! von 1994 (ca. 8 mal). (SuperTux zählt als Freeware wohl nicht, da plane ich seit Monaten den perfekten Speedrun...    *freak*)
4. Keine Digicam zur Hand, außerdem sind die Spiele über mehrere Orte verteilt. Vielleicht mal bei der nächsten Umräumaktion...


----------



## rammelwolle (11. Januar 2007)

ach ja ich hatte das gute alte final fantasy vergessen. auch wenn es jetzt kein PC Spiel ist, so muß ich sagen das final fantasy x einfach mein Spiel ist. Hab das auch schon 2 mal durchgespielt und werd es bestimmt noch mal durchspielen. Die Story von dem Spiel ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Freezeman (11. Januar 2007)

Diesmal wird der Rekord ja wohl locker geknackt... 

Also dann fang ich mal an:

*Mega Drive +32X*
Theme Park, Sonic & Knuckles, Earth Worm Jim 2, Vectorman, Wonder Boy, NBA Jam, Super Street Fighter 2, Virtua Fighter 32X, Virtual Racing 32X

*Game Gear*
Sonic, Tennis

*Dreamcast*
Sonic Adventure 1+2, Dead or Alive, Sega Rally, Metropolis Street Racer, Ferrari Racing (oder so)

*Playstation 2*
Soul Calibur 3, Metal Gear Solid 3, Gran Turismo 4, GT3, GTA San Andreas

*Game Boy Advance*
Duke Nukem Advanced, Wario, Golden Sun, Mario Kart, Rayman, Doom

*Nintendo DS*
New Super Mario Bros., Dr Kawashima Gehirn Jogging, Mario Kart DS

*Wii*
Zelda TP, Wii Sports

*PC*
Siedler 2 + Addon, Siedler 3, Anno 1602+Addon, Bleifuss 1+2+Rally, Need for Speed 1 CE, Half Life 1 + OF, C&C 2 (+VS) +3, FIFA 97+98+99+2000+2001, Heart of Darkness, Gunman, Sim City 2000, Diablo 2+Addon, Warcraft 2+3, UT2003, Call of Duty 1, RtCW, Dungeon Siege 1 (+Addon) +2, Oblivion, Doom3, Swine, Baldurs Gate 2 CE,... (und vieles was mir nicht mehr einfällt)
+ unzählige Heftvollversionen (keine davon durchgespielt)

Unterstrichen sind alle die ich durchgespielt habe


----------



## biggamer89 (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Sammlung umfasst ca. 25 Spiele, wobei das älteste Spiel *RollerCoaster Tycoon* ist. Bis zu den heutigen Spieleserien wie denen von *Total War*   und *Need for Speed*   habe ich mich mit  Aufbau- und Echtzeitstrategiespielen wie *SimCity* oder *DieSiedler* beschäftigt.

Ich habe fast alle Spiele komplett durchgespielt, manche sogar mehrmals. Besonderen Spaß habe ich aber immer noch an RollerCoaster Tycoon und den Spielen des letzten Jahres, womit ich mich wohl noch etwas länger beschäftigen muss, da aus meinem beforzugten Spielekreis nicht viele für dieses Jahr angekündigt sind.   

MfG

biggamer89


----------



## rammelwolle (11. Januar 2007)

ach ja das gute alte Monkey island.  *in erinnerung schwelg* das waren noch zeiten. hat jemand lust auf ne runde beleidigungsfechten? *lach*


----------



## Soki (11. Januar 2007)

Hmm, über 200 Spiele werden es mit Sicherheit sein. Aber alle habe ich nicht durchgespielt, vor allem seit es die Heftvollversionen gibt. Von denen habe ich vielleicht gerade mal 5% überhaupt installiert, durchgespielt vielleicht 2 oder 3.

Meine absoluten All Time Favoriten sind natürlich Deus Ex, Mafia, Max Payne und GTA VC. Alle habe ich mindestens zwei mal durchgespielt.

Hier noch ein Foto, dürfte gut 6 Jahre her sein, das war also noch eher der Beginn meiner Sammelleidenschaft: http://home.arcor.de/sockrattes/tmp/games5.jpg


----------



## fragee (11. Januar 2007)

Nurgler am 11.01.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erses Spiel war Rollercoaster Tycoon.



Meins war, glaub ich, StarCraft. Das zock ich beizeiten immer noch gerne. Aber jetzt, naja. Gothic 3 ist das Aktuellste, hab ich aber nicht durhchgespielt. Noch nicht! Kommt schon noch.

Naja, in meiner Bude befinden sich:
Gothic 3
HL²
Oblivion
C&C Red Alert 2
HL1

njaa, das wars.


----------



## Folmion (11. Januar 2007)

Also mein bestes Spiel aus meiner Sammlung sind Deus Ex oder Gothic 2. Ganz kann ich mich da nicht entscheiden  Bei mir sind es 47 Spiele, die sich in meiner Sammlung befinden. Etwa zur Hälfte Rollenspiele und zur anderen Hälfte Strategiespiele und Wirtschaftsimulationen.

Folmion


----------



## ich98 (11. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 11.01.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei mir auch so. Mag wohl daran liegen, dass einfach alle bekannten Ideen zu oft und inkonsequent recycelt wurden. So richtige "EY BOAR EY!" Momente hatte ich 2006 eigentlich nur selten. Vielleicht ändert sich dies 2007.
> 
> Regards, eX!



vielleicht schafft es ja STALKER oder Alan Wake.

200 Spiele und mehr, ist ja heftig, bei mir haben sich in 5 Jahren gerade mal 22 angehäuft, die auch behalten werde (hab).


----------



## Ph0en1xx (11. Januar 2007)

Hab heut morgen vergessen, welche Spiele ich wo am besten fand.

PC:
Schwer zusagen:
Mafia, eines der besten Singleplayer Spiele, Company of heroes, Call of Duty 1+2, Stronghold 1, CnC (alle), Warcraft 3 + Add-on, Total War Serie, Star Wars Empire at war + Add on

PS2:
Ganz klar GTA San Andreas und Vice City

Xbox, jetzt durch die 360 ersetzt:
Halo 1+2 und KOTOR 1+2 

Xbox 360:
Saints Row und Rainbow Six Vegas

Zum Foto:
gern, wenn meine Mutter nicht die Digi Cam hätte ^^

Ich denk mal, der Rekord wird geknackt.

MFG
Ph0en1xx


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (11. Januar 2007)

Also ic hab ungefähr 35 spiele  dazu kommen noch ein paar hundert aus PCg..und CBs.. CD und DVDs. Durchgespielt hab ich am meißten COD2 des hab ich über6 mal auf den verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen gespielt. Auch sehr gefallen tut mir CSS und C&C Generäle + Add-on, AoM, SuM1, Wc3+Tft, ein bischen battelfield und natürlich mein beginn des PC spielens Die Siedler3 und HoMaM3. Diese Spiele hab ich eigendlich alle drchgespielt ...

Na ja viel ist es nicht aber ich hab auch erst seit 1 Jahr eine eigenen Pc.

 
Ps. PcGames is the best.!.
Ps2. Zitat : Erst meine kürtzlich verstorbene Tante pflegte zu sagen:" Playing to much CounterStrike makes your littel friend growing backwards!"
na wer kennt dieses Zitat ( spielt Randgrupen in Wc3 dan lernt ihr es kennen!)


----------



## Freezeman (11. Januar 2007)

ich98 am 11.01.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht schafft es ja STALKER oder Alan Wake.



Alan Wake mit Sicherheit nicht, jedenfalls nicht 2007, es erscheint ja erst 2008 

PS: Ich hab Max Payne 1+2 vergessen...


----------



## Fabi1407 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ihre Spielesammlung*

hm, also ich hab schätzungsweise 40 spiele

durchgespielt habe ich davon:
CoD 2, SnC Generals, SC 1-3, AoE 3, NfS MW, Stronghold Crusader, James Bond 007 Nightfire, Codename Panzers
plus weitere Simulationen (Sims, Sims 2, Anno 1602 und 1701), von denen man aber nicht gerade behaupten kann, sie "durchgspielt" zu haben, denn da gibt es keine missionen

am meisten hatte mir CoD 2 gefallen, dicht gefolgt von SCA


----------



## BlackKnight87 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ihre Spielesammlung*

Ich bin weider hier!

Bild kann ich leider keins machen ich muss gleich wieder los.

Ich wollt euch nur Motivieren    weiter so jungs dass schaffen wir.


----------



## plutonium67 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab momentan 37 Spiele. Hätt ich vor zwei Jahren nicht ausgemistet, wären es gut 15 Spiele mehr. Und das war der grösste Fehler, alte Spiele wegzuwerfen! Da hingen soviele Erinnerungen dran...

Einige Spiele hab ich nicht durchgespielt, wenn sie zu langatmig wurden oder schlicht keine Herausforderung boten. Da wäre zum Beispiel Rome... tolles Spiel, aber nach dutzenden Städtestürmungen wurde es einfach zu langweilig. Oder El Matador... war einfach kein Reisser für mich.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Januar 2007)

Also Nali hat echt nen Sonderpreis verdient!
Ein goldenes Karo oder so 

Dann will ich auch mal (gibt ja immerhin was zu gewinnen!):

Age of Empires
Alien vs. Predator
Alien vs. Predator 2
Arcade America
Asterix
Atomic Bomberman
Battlezone
Bleifuss Fun
Command & Conquer + Covert Operations
Command & Conquer Red Alert + Counter-Strike & The Aftermath
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot + Gegenangriff & Vergeltungsschlag
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun + Firestorm
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 +  Yuri's Revenge
Command & Conquer Renegade
Command & Conquer Generals + Zero Hour
Commandos + Im Auftrag der Ehre
Commandos 2
Counter-Strike
Crazy Machines Die Erfinderwerkstatt
Crazy Machines Neue Herausforderungen
Crazy Machines Neues aus dem Labor
Dark Project
Day Of The Tentacle
Descent 2
Descent 3 + Mercenary
Destruction Derby 2
Doom 3 + Resurrection of Evil
Duke Nukum 
Duke Nukem 2
Duke Nukem 3D
Duke Nukem Manhattan Project
Far Cry
Fire Fight
Forsaken
Gabriel Knight
Gabriel Knight 2
Grand Theft Auto + Grand Theft Auto London
Grand Theft Auto 2
GTA 3
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
Gunman Chronicles
Half-Life + Opposing Force & Blue-Shift
Half-Life Source
Half-Life 2
Heavy Metal FAKK2
Heretic 2
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Indiana Jones Desktop Adventures
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
Interstate 76
James Bond Nightfire
Jazz Jackrabbit
Jazz Jackrabbit 2
Lemmings Revolution
Loom
Maniac Mansion
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
MDK
MDK 2
Midnight Club 2
Midtown Madness
Midtown Madness 2
Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2
Monster Truck Madness
Need for Speed Porsche
No One Lives Forever
No One Lives Forever 2
Prey
Pro Pinball Timeshock
Quake 2 + The Reckoning & Ground Zero
Quake 3 Arena + Team Arena
Quake 4
*Rebel Assault*
Sam & Max
Serious Sam The First Encounter
Serious Sam The Second Encouter
Serious Sam 2
Sheep
Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf
Sim Copter
SimCity 2000
Simon The Sorcerer
Star Trek Elite Force
Swing 
Syndicate Wars
The even more Incredible Machine
The Hive
The Simpsons Hit and Run
Theme Hospital
Theme Park
Think X
Time Commando
Tomb Raider Director's Cut
Tomb Raider 2
Tomb Raider 3
Total Overdose
Trackmania
Trackmania Sunrise
Turok 2
Unreal
Unreal 2
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal Tournament 2004
Worms United
Worms 2
Worms Armageddon
X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter
Yoda Stories
You Don't Know Jack
You Don't Know Jack 2
You Don't Know Jack Abwärts
You Don't Know Jack 4
Zak McKracken

Dazu kommt noch ein Zentner Spielzeitschriften, mit, in den letzten 2-3 Jahren, entsprechend vielen Vollversionen. Da das aber meist nur irgendwelche Industriemanagergigantentycoons sind, sind die hier nicht gelistet. 
Hinzu kommt, dass eine gewisse Spielezeitung ewig lang "blanko" DVD-Hüllen hatte und ich so eh nix gezielt finde (gut, der Zeitungskram ist eh idR die deutsche Version, von daher).
Lob an mich, ich habe ca. 80% der Liste so hingetippt ohne zu gucken. 

Hier und da fehlen mir noch ein paar indizierte Klassiker (-> Killerspiele  ) in der Sammlung. Naja, mal gucken, beim nächsten Aufenthalt in einem anderen EU Land, denn im Versand ist der alte Kram zu teuer, oder gar nicht mehr zu finden.

Wer hier im Forum auch immer gut dabei war, war Alex. Der hat in jedem seiner Verkaufsthreads mehr angeboten, als ich habe. Gibt's den hier eigentlich noch, den Alex?

[edit]
Erstes eigenes Spiel markiert, gab's beim ersten Rechenr dazu.
[/edit]

[edit 2]
Wahrscheinlich war das ein Fehler hier die Spiele zu posten, immerhin ist die PCG Redaktion in Bayern und das ist sicher ein Versuch der CSU die Killerspielspieler zu finden!  

Moment, es klingelt an der Tür, mal gucken wer das ist...
[/edit]


----------



## RyuTamasaki (11. Januar 2007)

Bei diesem Rekord Versuch mach ich doch gerne mit   
In meiner Sammlung befinden sich 52 PC-Spiele, 18 GameCube-Spiele und so ca 5 Super Nintendo Spiele. Ca 70% der Spiele hab ich alle komplett durchgespielt. Für den PC hat mir am meisten "Warcraft 3 + Addon" Spaß gemacht und für den GC eindeutig "Super Smash Brothers Melee".

Viel erfolg beim Rekord knacken!!


----------



## django51 (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Spielesammlung, na ja, da ich schon zu C64er Zeiten angefangen habe, die Zwischenzeit zum PC mit dem Amiga überbrückt und so gut wie nichts weggegeben habe ist sie gross, sehr sehr gross, die Sammlung der PC Games Redaktion werde ich aber nicht übertreffen. (Macht doch mal ein Statement zu Eurer Sammlung).

Konsole habe ich keine also auch keine Konsolengames

Durchgespielt habe ich die meisten, wobei einige habe ich orginal gekauft und nicht mal installiert, da dann schon wieder was anderes besseres kam. Von den ganzen Vollverisonen diverser Computerzeitschriften, ist es eher ein kleinerer Teil, die ich gespielt habe.

Die besten Spiele in der Reihenfolge, wie sie mir in den Sinn kommen.
Bards Tale, Another World, Civilization, Gunship, Baldurs Gate 1+2, Morrowind, Wasteland, Speedball2, Elite (das einzige Spiel, dass ich für C64, Amiga und PC mein eigen nannte), X-Wing, Ultima IV, Planescape Torment, F19-Stealth Fighter, Eye of the Beholder, Diablo... 

so genug getextet.


----------



## Dumbi (11. Januar 2007)

Hab meine Spiele nicht gezählt, sind aber normalerweise so um die 50 Stück - ich verkaufe/kaufe öfters mal etwas. Hier ist ein etwas älteres Bild:

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/7209/0507061322gk5.jpg

Am meisten Spaß davon haben mir die ganzen Klassiker bereitet, z.B. Unreal,
Rune, Red Faction oder UT 99.


----------



## SnipingHawk (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe insgesamt 426 PC Spiele. davon habe ich fast alle zum Vollpreis gekauft und davon bis jetzt ca. 102 Durchgespielt. 
Dann habe ich noch 143 Playstation 1 Spiele davon habe ich ca. 80 Durchgespielt.
Ich habe erst seit 98 einen PC deswegen konnnte ich solche Spiele Klassiker wie Syndikat, Monkey Island 1+2, usw .. nicht von Anfang an spielen bzw nicht mehr kaufen.
Das Erste Spiel was ich mir gekauft hatte war Half Life. Kurz darauf  hatte ich mir Command and Conquer Gold und Need for Speed 2 SE zugelegt.

Die letzten Spiele die ich mir gekauft habe waren BF 2142, Company of Heroes, Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, Rainbow Six Vegas undArmed Assault.

Meine lieblings Spieleserie ist Baphomets Fluch da der Wortwitz meiner meinung unübertroffen ist.

Hier ein Bild von mir Begraben unter ca 200 Spielen (das Bild ist ca. 1 Jahr alt)
http://cadds.ca.funpic.de/SpielerGrab.jpg


----------



## doenjes (11. Januar 2007)

Also mein allererstes Spiel war "Rings of Medusa", das war glaub ich so ca. 1990. Können sich die meisten wahrscheinlich auch nicht so dran erinnern. Da damals ja die große Zeit der Grafik-adventure aufkam, fing da auch meine große Spieleleidenschaft an. Nur ein paar Beispiele, die ich auch alle durchgespielt habe:

Monkey Island 1+2
Kingsquest 1-4
Heroes Quest 1-3
Indiana Jones 3+4
Sam & Max
Larry 1-3

Aber es gibt natürlich auch andere Klassiker und Neuheiten in meiner Sammlung:

Dune 2
Sim City 1+2
Command&Conquer (alle Teile und Addons))
Civilisation 1-4
Die Gilde
Anno 1602
Die Siedler 1-4
SuM 2
Diablo 1+2 (+ Addons)
Dungeon Siege (+Addon)
Medieval: Total War (+ Addon)
Warcraft 1-3 (+ Addons)
Populous 1-3
Wing Commander 1-5
Privateer 1+2
X-Wing
Tie Fighter
Rebel Assault
Titan Quest
Gothic
etc.

Die habe ich auch alle durchgespielt. Eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich nicht geschafft habe ist z.B. "Sacrifice", meiner Meinung nach genial aber bockeschwer.
Das war jetzt auch nur eine Auswahl. Ich hab echt keinen Überblick mehr, wie groß die Sammlung ist oder war. Da ich auch viel verkauft oder verschenkt habe. Mein letztes gekauftes Spiel ist übrigens "SuM 2: Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs".


----------



## Batista3 (11. Januar 2007)

ich hab 62 PC Spiele so 45% durch gespielt, leider hab ich keine digi cam zum fotos machen  und GTA VC find ich am besten geile story    aber ich hab auch klassiker wie sieder oder die ganze C&C reihe


----------



## lowwriter (11. Januar 2007)

KingRichard-Oehler am 11.01.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps2.





Da fällt mir ein, ich hatte auch mal eine Spielekonsole (Schande über mich) und zwar als die Slim-Version der PS2 gleichzeitig mit San Andreas rauskam...
Ich hatte schon bei Vice City den PC-Start abgewartet und hatte für SA keine Gedult mehr... da musste ichs mir einfach schon einige Monate vorm PC Release für die PS2 (samt PS2  ) kaufen.

Nachem Durchspielen hab ichs sofort wieder verkauft, nur 20 Euro "Verlust" gemacht.


lowwriter


----------



## AgeLer (11. Januar 2007)

backpfeife am 11.01.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes spiel war Age of Empires.



meins auch!


----------



## platoX (11. Januar 2007)

Puh ,soviele hab ich gar nicht,weil ich die Spiele eigentlich genrell wieder verkaufe,solange sie noch was wert sind. 

PC Spiele hab ich nur
-CS
-The Movie
-Half Live 2
-Warcraft 3 
-Fear

N64 
-James Bond : Goldeneye   
-F1 World FGran Prix 2
-Lego Racer (kleiner Bruder  )
-Star Wars : Shadows of the Empire
-Mario Kart   
Super Mario 64
-Star Wars Episode 1 :Racer
-007 Diw Welt ist nicht genug
Pokemon Snap

Gamecube
-Mario Kart Double Dash
-James Bond Nightfire
-Ghost Recon
-True Crime Streets of LA
-Wario Ware
-Donkey Kongo+2 Bongos
-Medal of Honor:Rising Sun
-Resident Evil 4   
-Fifa 04
-Champions leage 04/05



Wii 
-Wii Sports
-Wii Play (+2. Controller)
-Super Monkey Ball
-Zelda TP

Nintendo DS 
-Super Mario Bros.
-Mario Kart


----------



## XyGoreyx (11. Januar 2007)

Habe leider auch nicht sehr viele da ich meine immer gleich (wenn ich sie durchgespielt habe) weiterverkaufe

Habe nur noch:   Diablo
                               Red Faction
                               IGI
                               Gore

das wars auch schon   

Habe früher mal echt viele gehabt und gesammelt....aber da man sie eh eigentlich nie mehr spielt habe ich sie dann verkauft, um geld für neue zu haben

Am besten fand ich bis jetzt die spiele 
Full Spectum Warrior und Call of Duty+Addon
die 2 waren echt geil


----------



## Bargi (11. Januar 2007)

platoX am 11.01.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh ,soviele hab ich gar nicht,weil ich die Spiele eigentlich genrell wieder verkaufe,solange sie noch was wert sind.



geht mir ganz ähnlich, die meisten Spiele verkaufe ich meist wieder, wenn ich sie ein paar mal durchgespielt hab, generell waren dies aber sehr viele, eines der wenigen Spiele, welche ich nicht ganz durchgespielt habe, war Domm3, weil mir das Spiel irgendwann zu blöd und langweilig wurde, weil jedes mal in nen neuen Raum, dann paar Zombies umnieten und in den nächsten..
Nur sehr wenige Spiele fand ich so gut, dass ich sie für immer behalten hab, zumal ich gar kein Platz hätte, die alle mit Packung bei mir zu lagern..
Mein erstes Spiel hieß glaube Project Paradise oder Sandwarriors, weiß nicht mehr genau, ist schon ne weile her.
Mein Alltime-Favourite war uns ist immer noch CS und nun CS-Source.


----------



## Furchu (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin mal zählen gegangen und es kam folgndes raus:
12 PlayStation- Titel
7 PS2- Titel und
34 PC- Titel (Vollversionen von Magazinen nicht mitgerechnet)
dazu kommen noch 4 GameBoy- Spiele (vom ganz alten s/w Ding) 

Durchgespielt hab ich einiges, ich würde sagen sicher mehr als 70%.

Die meiste Zeit auf der PlayStation und PS2 hab ich mit der Metal Gear Solid Serie verbracht. Für MGS4 muss mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch ne PS3 her.
Meine Lieblingsgames auf dem PC waren / sind SimCity 3000, Stronghold: Crusader, GTA VC und SA, Max Payne 1 + 2, Far Cry, Sacred, Battlefield 2 und Titan Quest.


----------



## Jafar (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich sammel schon seit einiger Zeit. Ich hab jetzt nicht gezählt aber ich schätze es sind um die 100 PC Spiele. 
Mein Regal sieht richtig toll aus. Manchmal sitze ich davor und betrachte die Sammlung nur um alte Erinnerungen zu wecken. Und dann kommt es hin und wieder sogar vor, dass eines der alten Schätzchen wieder auf meine Festplatte kommt. Vor kurzen erst wieder Drakan: Der Orden der Flamme.

Aaach *seufz* das Hobby ist schon toll, oder findet ihr nicht?

Gruß der Jafar


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Januar 2007)

Jafar am 11.01.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaach *seufz* das Hobby ist schon toll, oder findet ihr nicht?



Aber es wird immer untoller.
Die Packungen werden immer hässlicher, falls es denn überhaupt noch welche gibt, denn die Spiele per Download zu kaufen ist ja schließlich laut den Herren Publishern das Beste wo gibt.  
Und dann kann man sicherlich in 10 Jahren nicht mehr mal eben ein altes Spiel spielen... Und Downloads zählen ist auch doof!

Allein schon dieser fade weiße "Games for Windows" Balken, der die ersten Spielehüllen ziert, macht so manches Design schlicht kaputt. 

Auch werden die Spiele schon nach weniger als sechs Monaten in der Pyramide und Co verscherbelt, da hat man dann auch keine Verpackung mehr, die es sich lohnt in den Schrank zu stellen. Die bekommt man nur, wenn man das Spiel direkt kauft, dann ist man aber halt Betatester erster Klasse und hat dafür noch einiges bezahlt.

Das Ganze gepaart mit immer seichteren Spielinhalten, lässt mich doch ein wenig betrübt auf die Zukunft meines Hobbies blicken.


----------



## Teslatier (11. Januar 2007)

Worauf ich besonders Stolz bin ist meine Mafia Sammler-Edition. 
Ich hab Nr. 4315 von 5000. Da sind Aufkleber, eine Postkarte, ein dicker Notizblock, ein Kugelschreiber und das offizielle Lösungsbuch mitbei. Und die hat nur 60€ gekostet.
Sowas gibts heutzutage nicht mehr. Jedenfalls nicht für den Preis.


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

Teslatier am 11.01.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf ich besonders Stolz bin ist meine Mafia Sammler-Edition.
> Ich hab Nr. 4315 von 5000. Da sind Aufkleber, eine Postkarte, ein dicker Notizblock, ein Kugelschreiber und das offizielle Lösungsbuch mitbei. Und die hat nur 60€ gekostet.
> Sowas gibts heutzutage nicht mehr. Jedenfalls nicht für den Preis.


so Jungs, noch 39 Posts


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

FossilZ am 11.01.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 11.01.2007 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spammer  

aber bei dem ganzen Thread verfällt man mal wieder in Nostalgie  

(ok die hab ich auch wenn ich mir meine Sammlung ansehe  (seite 18 glaub ich wers wissen will ) 

hatte sogar mal Outcast auf Niederländisch weil ich voll keinen Nerv auf die dt. Version hatte ^^ naja ist mir hier leider erst aufgefallen, dass die das echt auf NIEDERLÄNDISCH portiert hatten *g* 

bin halt wie so oft bei "beben" zB vom nur ner englischen ausgegangen


----------



## raedeo (11. Januar 2007)

ach ja die games, atm hab ich ca. 40 games(zumindest die legal erworbenen  ), at einen vorposter ok mafia is gut (und die coll edition warscheinlich rarer) aber   g3 rulez (die bugs sin mir schnuppe) und meine coll edition auch, außerdem bin ich besitzer von 3 g2 versionen(pcgames prämie einmal gold und einmal pcgames vollversion  ) und 2 ma das addon (einaml so gekauft(leider kaputt gegangen) und einmal gold edition). 

btw: noch 37 posts


----------



## FantaLight (11. Januar 2007)

Die Tage werde ich meine Spielesammlung noch erweitern u.a kommen da noch Lost Planet udn WoW BC hinzu


----------



## machineoverkill (11. Januar 2007)

joa dann will ich mal mein beitrag leisten!

meine Spielesammlung ist sehr klein da ich eigentlich nie gesammelt 
habe, obwohl ich schon seit ca. 12 jahren pc spiele. Dementsprechend sind
auch viele spiele darunter die ich durch habe aber auch schon leider wieder vergessen sind. Angefangen hab ich mit adventures wie monkey island und
baphomets fluch und so sachen - nichts gegen den genialen witz der monkey island reihe aber damals und heute habe ich nicht die geduld für point&klick die sind mir irgendwie zu statisch. später hab ich descent 1+2 und
top gun fire at will gezockt - dann hatte ich meine erste 3dfx karte und quasi
alles angespielt was ne glide schnittstelle hatte. 

hier mal meine favouriten:

max payne 
unreal 
half-life
colin mcrae rally
nfs hot pursuit 1
nfs porsche 
nfs udg 2 
nfs mw
nfs carbon
viper racing 
gta 1-3  (3 find ich am witzigsten)
Gothic 1-2 (3 konnte die erwartungen nicht erfüllen, trotzdem nicht schlecht)
kotor 1+2 
operation flashpoint
call of duty 1 + 2 
rune 
nolf 2

das wars mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein !


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Für meinen MSX2 fallen mir doch noch zwei Spiele ein, zwar weiß ich die Namen nicht mehr aber das eine war ein Trucker-Spiel, wo man mit seinem LKW waren ausliefern musste mit Polizei die einen anhielt wenn man zu schnell fuhr, Tag- und Nachtwechsel und natürlich Massenhaft Unfällen, besonders beim Rückwärts einparken an die Abladebucht und beim wenden auf offener Strasse.
Das zweite war so ein SciFi-Raumschiff-shooter, von oben blickend gespielt über einen Planeten rasen und Alienschiffe abschießen.


Ich hab hier nochmal ein Bild gemacht, mit meinem Atari 502ST und meinem MSX2 sowie von meinem Spieleschrank
http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=atarimsx2spielepcgj9.jpg


----------



## Freezeman (11. Januar 2007)

Zur Zeit wüsst ich überhaupt nicht mit welchem PC-Spiel ich meine Sammlung in nächster Zeit erweitern sollte. Interessant wären Hellgate London oder UT2007, die kommen aber erst später im Jahr. Auch Crysis kann ganz gut werden, aber wer weis schon wann das kommt. Ansonsten siehts im ersten Halbjahr 2007 doch richtig düster aus mit richtigen Krachern, oder? Man kann nur hoffen das C&C nicht floppt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 11.01.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wüsst ich überhaupt nicht mit welchem PC-Spiel ich meine Sammlung in nächster Zeit erweitern sollte. Interessant wären Hellgate London oder UT2007, die kommen aber erst später im Jahr. Auch Crysis kann ganz gut werden, aber wer weis schon wann das kommt. Ansonsten siehts im ersten Halbjahr 2007 doch richtig düster aus mit richtigen Krachern, oder? Man kann nur hoffen das C&C nicht floppt.


Anfang des Jahres kommen nie so viele "gute" / lohnenswerte Titel. Ist auch ein wenig verständlich, da die Meisten Käufer im Dezember viel Geld ausgegeben haben.


----------



## spider_fx (11. Januar 2007)

Nun, ich hab jetzt zwar keinen Bock hier alle meine Spiele aufzuzählen, aber ich hab nicht ganz alle durchgezockt... 
Es gibt solche, da hat mir nach ner gewissen Zeit die Motivation gefehlt (z.B. SC: PT und auch HL2) und andere, die mir schlicht und einfach nicht gefallen haben (z.B. Autobahn Raser)....
Am meisten Spass haben mir verschiedene Spiele bereitet, z.B. Splinter Cell, THPS3, aber auch Anno1602 oder NfS3: HP (ja, das waren noch Zeiten...)
Am besten war wohl Far Cry


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 11.01.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wüsst ich überhaupt nicht mit welchem PC-Spiel ich meine Sammlung in nächster Zeit erweitern sollte. Interessant wären Hellgate London oder UT2007, die kommen aber erst später im Jahr. Auch Crysis kann ganz gut werden, aber wer weis schon wann das kommt. Ansonsten siehts im ersten Halbjahr 2007 doch richtig düster aus mit richtigen Krachern, oder? Man kann nur hoffen das C&C nicht floppt.



Ich persönlich weiß schon mit welchem Spiel ich meine Sammlung aufstocken werde, ausser es sollte doch recht mißerabel werden, dann natürlich nicht, ansonsten werde ich mir wohl als nächstes Supreme Commander holen, natürlich warte ich erstmal den Test ab, hab schonmal den Fehler gemacht und einfach mal wild drauf los gekauft....    ich ärgere mich heute noch...


----------



## lordblizzard (11. Januar 2007)

Kommt schon Leute, postet nochmal ne runde, sonst kriegen wir gar keine Preise!


----------



## Ganon2000 (11. Januar 2007)

Hm, nur noch 2 Stunden für 30 Posts, das wird eng.
Ich hab grad durchgezählt und komme auf 79 PC-Spiele in Originalverpackungen, Add-Ons und Compilations als eins gezählt. Das fängt an bei Day of the Tentacle und hört auf bei Runaway 2. Beides Adventures, lustig. Ansonsten sind's aber mehr Actionspiele, von Rebel Assault 2 bis Prey. Es sind aber auch Strategiespiele dabei, z.B. ein Großteil der C&C-Serie. Überhaupt kommt da einiges an Serien zusammen. Splinter Cell bis auf den neuesten, genauso bei Baphomets Fluch, jeweils beide Teile von Elite Force und Armada, etc.
Dazu kommen noch 10 N64-Spiele von Super Mario 64 bis Zelda: Majora's Mask und bisher 4 Wii-Titel (Sports, Zelda, Red Steel, Rayman RR).


----------



## Freezeman (11. Januar 2007)

Stalker wäre so ein Game bei dem man unbedingt Tests abwarten sollte. Nach dem Entwicklungschaos kann man gar nicht wissen was da am Ende rauskommt.
Auch bei Test Drive Unlimited warte ich erstmal ab, eigentlich wäre das ja was für mein neues Lenkrad. 

Die größte Enttäuschung für mich war Baldurs Gate 2. Es ist zwar bestimmt kein schlechtes Spiel, aber leider bin ich absolut nicht damit zurecht gekommen. Ich war bis dahin nur Action Rollenspiele gewöhnt. Seit BG2 weis ich, dass richtige Rollenspiele nix für mich sind...


----------



## Anbei (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Samlung besteht aus ca. 50 Spiele, wovon ich ca. 35 durchgespielt habe. Am meistens hat mir Neverwinter Nights und Spellforce 1 spaß gemacht.
Ansonsten liegt hier auch noch genug rum, was ich auch entlich mal spielen muss.


----------



## biggamer89 (11. Januar 2007)

jetzt mal an alle die das hier noch lesen:

postet nochmals schnell, es wird sonst sehr knapp!!!


----------



## Helioslade (11. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 11.01.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker wäre so ein Game bei dem man unbedingt Tests abwarten sollte. Nach dem Entwicklungschaos kann man gar nicht wissen was da am Ende rauskommt.
> Auch bei Test Drive Unlimited warte ich erstmal ab, eigentlich wäre das ja was für mein neues Lenkrad.
> 
> Die größte Enttäuschung für mich war Baldurs Gate 2. Es ist zwar bestimmt kein schlechtes Spiel, aber leider bin ich absolut nicht damit zurecht gekommen. Ich war bis dahin nur Action Rollenspiele gewöhnt. Seit BG2 weis ich, dass richtige Rollenspiele nix für mich sind...



 bei mir wars genau anders rum, hab BG2 erst nach Diablo 1 gespielt und weiß seit dem, das mich solche Rollenspiele viel mehr ansprechen noch als Action RPGs, wobei ich die auch gern zocke


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem allerersten post, meine schrecklichsten Spiele an die ich mich noch erinnern kann, waren: 
-Firewarrior, das Ego-Shooter Spiel zum Warhammer 40k Universum, coole Zwischensequenz-Videos aber ansonsten irgendwie wirklich schrecklich, ich hatte sogar eine Map wo viele 3D-Objekte verzerrt oder einfach in der Luft hingen und die KI war auch irgendwie nunja dürftig, wenn nicht sogar mies.

-Reach for the Stars, ein Weltraum-Strategie-Spiel, dachte zuerst das es sowas wie Pax Imperia ist, allerdings weit gefehlt. Bei den kämpfen  war alles schön aufgereit, es gab keine taktischen Gefechte, also das man Schiffe im Raum hin und her bewegen konnte. Mehrere Abstürze, kein Patch und die Homepage war nach 2 Monaten auch weg vom Fenster.


----------



## lordblizzard (11. Januar 2007)

Helioslade am 11.01.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 11.01.2007 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir mal Neverwinter Nights ausgeliehen und bin nicht damit klar gekommen... Aber Diablo 2 hab ich auch nie durchgespielt. Und Sacred auch nicht, aber war trotzdem ein tolles Spiel. Das erste und meines wissens einzige RPG, das ich durchgespielt habe war Guild Wars, was ja nur ein Onlinespiel ist...


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

lordblizzard am 11.01.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Helioslade am 11.01.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann klären wa Dich mal auf  

NwN IST ein RPG  Diablo2 und Sacred sind eigentlich keine RPGs im klassischen Sinne sondern mehr schnetzelspiele mit ner Charakterentwicklung  

aber warum d2 nie durchgespielt ? selbst im SP sitzt man da nur 1-2 Tage dran  

naja ich weiß net ob ich da nur für mich spreche aber onlineRPGs .. kA... so ein wirklich richtig klassisches Rollenspiel irgendwie, was den namen zu 100% verdient hat bleibt Baldur's Gate oder die Final Fantasy Games (da nicht zuletzt wegen der meistens einfach derbst genialen Story..)


----------



## SICZ (11. Januar 2007)

Also...Meine Spielesammlung umfast grob geschätzt 20 Spiele. Davon machten mir am meisten Spaß Spiele wie: Max Payne 1+2, Guild Wars, GTA San Andreas, Gothic 1 - 3 und Splinter Cell 3: Chaos Theory. Von den etwa 20 Spielen die ich besitze Spiele ich im Moment nur Guild Wars.


----------



## RoCk3R (11. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 11.01.2007 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Hmmm so um die 30 Pc-games müssten es seien... Durchgespielt eher nur die Ego-Shooter und die Rennspiele... oke Gothic hab ich jetzt auch durch


----------



## Gummibaerli (11. Januar 2007)

> 1. Wie viele Spiele befinden sich in Ihrer Sammlung? (egal ob PC oder Konsole)


Schätzungsweise noch 50. 



> 2. Haben Sie alle Spiele in Ihrer Sammlung durchgespielt?


Nein. Star Trek Academy (hieß das so?), von 2001 oder so. War mit von der Steuerung zu kompliziert und insgesamt zu schwierig. Gut damals war ich blutiger Anfänger. Hab das Spiel aber letztes Jahr für den gleichen Preis verkauft, zu dem ich es damals gekauft hatte. 



> 3. Welches Spiel Ihrer Sammlung hat Ihnen am meisten Spaß bereitet?


Ich denke, Patrizier 2. Was hab das gerne gepielt. Ebenso die Nachfolger, Port Royale 1+2, wenn  auch nicht mehr so lange.



> 4. Machen Sie doch ein Foto von Ihrer Sammlung!


Schenkt mir ne Digi-Cam.


----------



## Freezeman (11. Januar 2007)

Diablo 2 +Lod hab ich mehrmals durchgespielt, jedes mal mit einem anderen Charakter. Das Spielprinzip zusammen mit dem Setting sind einfach nur genial.

Das Setting ist bei BG2 zwar auch Klasse, das bisschen Story was ich mitbekommen habe hat mir gut gefallen, aber leider ist das Spielprinzip zu kompliziert (und auch die Steuerung war nicht so tolle). Naja, wie gesagt, nicht mein Fall.... 


So, und jetzt überlegt euch alle zusammen mal wie wir hier noch die 300 voll bekommen...


----------



## Antlions (11. Januar 2007)

Hab ungefähr 20 PC Spiele sind noch alle ziemlich aktuell von WOW bis zu HL2, Fear, Prey, Gothic3, Oblivion, Titan Quest, Carbon usw.   

Am besten fand ich HL2!!!!


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 11.01.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo 2 +Lod hab ich mehrmals durchgespielt, jedes mal mit einem anderen Charakter. Das Spielprinzip zusammen mit dem Setting sind einfach nur genial.
> 
> Das Setting ist bei BG2 zwar auch Klasse, das bisschen Story was ich mitbekommen habe hat mir gut gefallen, aber leider ist das Spielprinzip zu kompliziert (und auch die Steuerung war nicht so tolle). Naja, wie gesagt, nicht mein Fall....
> 
> ...



indem ich Dir erstmal antworte  


naja für Baldur's Gate (gerade für den 2. Teil, da der ja mehr "mittendrin" anfängt als der Erste) auf jedenfall ca 5-7 Stunden Zeit NUR FÜRS LESEN mitbringen  

danach geht das Game eingetlich ziemlich geil von der Hand, aber bedarf leider echt ner üblen einlesungszeit


joah Diablo2 total genial...  das uralt dümmste Spielprinzip, aber es macht einfach SPASS (was ja die Hauptsache ist  ) habs auch mehrfach mit glaub ich allen chars über 90+ im Bnet durch (closed)


----------



## Antlions (11. Januar 2007)

> joah Diablo2 total genial...  das uralt dümmste Spielprinzip, aber es macht einfach SPASS (was ja die Hauptsache ist  ) habs auch mehrfach mit glaub ich allen chars über 90+ im Bnet durch (closed)



Bin leider nie dazu gekommen D2 zu spielen ja leider    hab was verpasst dafür mit W3 eingestiegen.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. Januar 2007)

biggamer89 am 11.01.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal an alle die das hier noch lesen:
> 
> postet nochmals schnell, es wird sonst sehr knapp!!!


Dann trag ich halt auch noch mein Scherflein bei 

Meine Datenbank zählt momentan 1011 Einträge. Davon sind...

924 PC
33 PS2
14 GBA
11 DS
11 PSP
8 PS1
4 SNES
2 GameBoy
2 Wii
2 GC

Durch unzählige Zeitschriften und viele Sammlungen sind davon aber gute 100 doppelt- und dreifachnennungen abziehbar^^

Durchgespielt ist davon relativ wenig, ich schätze mal so 10%. Die meisten wurden mir schon vor dem Ende zu dumm bzw. auch öfter mal zu schwer - bin da nicht sehr ausdauernd. Absolute Spitzenreiter in Sachen durchgespielt dürften die LA-Klassiker Sam & Max und Day of the Tentacle sein - vor allem ersteres kann ich inzwischen fast mitsprechen. Die Teile waren trotz fehlender Herausforderung bei jedem spielen wieder genial.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

Antlions am 11.01.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > joah Diablo2 total genial...  das uralt dümmste Spielprinzip, aber es macht einfach SPASS (was ja die Hauptsache ist  ) habs auch mehrfach mit glaub ich allen chars über 90+ im Bnet durch (closed)
> 
> 
> 
> Bin leider nie dazu gekommen D2 zu spielen ja leider    hab was verpasst dafür mit W3 eingestiegen.




naja soooo der Aufwand ist das aber net  

könnt ja auch mal was zu den pics hier sagne  

zB meiner Sammlung auf seite 18 *g*

hab mal "zum Spass" alle indizierten Titel "unkenntlich" gemacht (einige sind wohl in dt. version ok aber naja... ) könnt ja mal raten


----------



## DaKiLa (11. Januar 2007)

Wir brauchen mehr Kommentare! Die Zeit läuft!!!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Januar 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> zB meiner Sammlung auf seite 18 *g*



In so vielseitigen Threads les ich immer so hohe Seitenzahlen.
Ihr wisst schon, dass wenn ihr die Flatansicht nutzt (was wohl der Großteil tut, ohne es zu wissen), ihr im Organizer unter Einstellungen auf bis zu 30 Posts/Seite erhöhen könnt?

Auch kann man direkt Postings verlinken, wenn man bei Weiterleiten die URL kopiert (da hab ich noch keinen besseren Weg für gefunden, falls es einen gibt).


----------



## Jobs (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

anbei mal meine Auflistung und bevor die Frage aufkommt, alles originale:

PC: 650Stck.
PS2: 250Stck.
XBOX: 85Stck.
XBOX 360: 35Stck.
Gamecube: 30Stck.
NDS: 8Stck
PSP: 40Stck.
Wii: 7Stck.
N-Gage: 18Stck.

Durchgespielt habe ich davon in der ganzen Zeit höchstens 10%. Die meisten werden kurz angezockt und das wars. Habe beruflich damit zu tun.

Meine Highliths sind aber Lifetime immer noch die CIV Reihe, C&C Reihe, Far Cry, Counterstrike, Half Life, Siedler Reihe um mal ein paar zu nenen.

Gruß

Jobs


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Antlions am 11.01.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > joah Diablo2 total genial...  das uralt dümmste Spielprinzip, aber es macht einfach SPASS (was ja die Hauptsache ist  ) habs auch mehrfach mit glaub ich allen chars über 90+ im Bnet durch (closed)
> 
> 
> 
> Bin leider nie dazu gekommen D2 zu spielen ja leider    hab was verpasst dafür mit W3 eingestiegen.



Warcraft 3 fand ich persönlich war nicht so der Hammer aber auch ein guter Zeitvertreib. Das Addon Frozen throne war meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr gelungen.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2007 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




spielverderber ^^ du kannst auch einfach oben in der URL die seitenzahl angeben


----------



## Moejoe82 (11. Januar 2007)

Habe jetzt aus langeweile mal alle noch vorhandenen Spiele aus 18 Jahren Spieler- und 12 Jahren PC Kariere nachgezählt und werde mir mal eine Datenbank anlegen (hat gerade jemand eine Vorlage?). Meine NES habe ich leider nichtmehr...

250 PC-Spiele (ca. 30% durchgespielt)
  112 Einzelspiele
  138 Spiele auf Heft-CDs und Compilations

4 Xbox 360 Spiele (DOA bisher als einziges komplett durchgespielt) 
  - Dead or Alive 4
  - Gears of War
  - Dead Rising
  - Burnout Revenge

1 Xbox-Spiel (durchgespielt)  
  - Jade Empire

6 Gameboy Spiele (alle durchgespielt)
  - Tetris
  - Zelda
  - Super Mario Land 1&2
  - Kirbys Dreamland
  - Bubble Bobble
  - Mortal Kombat 2


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Januar 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2007 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, dass dürfte aber nicht hinhauen, denn ich bin hier im Moment auf Seite 10, ergo es gibt keine 18.


----------



## Boesor (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ca. 50 oder so, den üblichen Kram, Echtzeitstrategie (Earth 2160, alles C&C, Herr der Ringe) n paar Rennspiele, Vice City und San Andreas selbstverständlich, Siedler..........
Bemerkenswert ist höchstens die große Sammlung an "Gigant" Spielen.
Industriegigant I + II, Transportgigant + Add on, Verkehrsgigant!

Durchgespielt habe ich natürlich nicht alles, speziell Rennspiele sind da mitunter  langwierig....
Dafür aber Siedler 2 schon ca. 10 mal


----------



## DeViL_MaN (11. Januar 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 11.01.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Helioslade (11. Januar 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich weiß net ob ich da nur für mich spreche aber onlineRPGs .. kA... so ein wirklich richtig klassisches Rollenspiel irgendwie, was den namen zu 100% verdient hat bleibt Baldur's Gate oder die Final Fantasy Games (da nicht zuletzt wegen der meistens einfach derbst genialen Story..)



Das ich FF (vorallem 7 und , kotzt mich heute noch an.. mal schaun, auf Ebay gibts ja Angebote, aber die gehen sicher noch schnell zu hoch...


----------



## Sumpfling (11. Januar 2007)

Also das erste Spiel was ich durchgespielt hab war Super Mario Land auf dem Game Boy und mein letztes El Matador auf dem PC. Wobei ich sagen muss das Super Mario Land um Längen besser war.


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Januar 2007)

Achja und D2 war auch ein schönes Spiel, früher immer Multiplayer mit meinen beiden Brüdern gezockt, waren herrliche Stunden, wo auch mal bei Unstimmigkeiten das ein oder andere Ohr im Inventar landete... 

Nachtrag:
Ohh geil! 300!!!!, ich dachte wir schaffen es nie, so ich hoffe wir haben Herrn Thöing jetzt glücklich gemacht   
So, da sag ich persönlich erstmal panem et circenses (Brot und (Zirkus-)Spiele)


----------



## FossilZ (11. Januar 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 11.01.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> dann biste aber die ausnahme hoff ich doch ^^ bin hier unterwegs seid ende der 90er und hab noch nie wat umgestellt
> Hmm, dass dürfte aber nicht hinhauen, denn ich bin hier im Moment auf Seite 10, ergo es gibt keine 18.


 [/quote]
also ich hab auch 30 post pro seite   
so spart man sich das lästige umblättern zumindest teilweise


----------



## Helioslade (11. Januar 2007)

Nightdawn am 11.01.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und D2 war auch ein schönes Spiel, früher immer Multiplayer mit meinen beiden Brüdern gezockt, waren herrliche Stunden, wo auch mal bei Unstimmigkeiten das ein oder andere Ohr im Inventar landete...
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Ohh geil! 300!!!!, ich dachte wir schaffen es nie, so ich hoffe wir haben Herrn Thöing jetzt glücklich gemacht
> So, da sag ich persönlich erstmal panem et circenses (Brot und (Zirkus-)Spiele)



Jupp, D2 auf LANs.. waren lustige stunden, vor allem, wenn mehrere ein und das  selbe Item wollten   

302: Jetzt verteilen Sie mal, Herr Thöing


----------



## Sumpfling (11. Januar 2007)

Helioslade am 11.01.2007 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 302: Jetzt verteilen Sie mal, Herr Thöing



Das wird wohl ein par Tage dauern, er muss sich ja einen neuen Rekordversuch ausdenken ^^


----------



## Hombre3000 (11. Januar 2007)

Mhm meine Spiele:

Monkey Island Teil 1-3
GTA 1-3 + VC +SA
Operation Flashpoint
Mafia
Armed Assault 
Fear
Company of Heroes
BoilingPoint
Oblivion 

Das so was mir einfällt, hab aber nochn paar mehr va. ältere. Weiss aber gar ned auswendig *g*

Gruß

Hombre


----------



## Starsucker (11. Januar 2007)

Momentan so ca. 30 PC-Spiele (Heft-Vollversionen ausgenommen). Die meisten sind Rennspiele jeglicher Art. Durchgezockte Spiele ohne Wiederspielwert verkauf ich wieder. Dazu kommen noch etwa 50 Nintendo-Roms und CDs (NES,N64,Gamecube,Wii).


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Januar 2007)

Sumpfling am 11.01.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das erste Spiel was ich durchgespielt hab war Super Mario Land auf dem Game Boy und mein letztes El Matador auf dem PC. Wobei ich sagen muss das Super Mario Land um Längen besser war.



Ey, da ist ja eine der 2 personen die die Posts noch schaffen kann   
Super Mario is ohnehin wahnsinn, wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde zwischen SNES+Mario+Street Fighter oder CS undale BF Teile würd ich ganz klar das SNES nehmen


----------



## Zapped (11. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 11.01.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 11.01.2007 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte auf dem SEGA Mega Drive  Street of Rage 2 [/quote]  das hat zu zweit wirklich Laune gemacht.

Mal ne andere Frage in welchen (Schreib-?)Programm (offline) kann man seine Spiele (Filme etc.) alpherbetisch ordenen lassen nachdem man sie eingetragen hat um sie z.B auszudrucken?


----------



## absolute-heike (11. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 11.01.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 11.01.2007 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oje und alles nur, weil ich in der Uni und beim training war!


Nächstes mal bitte andres Thema und sagt Sumpfling und Co. mal vorher bescheid  
Obwohl, man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben! hehe!


----------



## Teslatier (11. Januar 2007)

Zapped am 11.01.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage in welchen (Schreib-?)Programm (offline) kann man seine Spiele (Filme etc.) alpherbetisch ordenen lassen nachdem man sie eingetragen hat um sie z.B auszudrucken?


Word?


----------



## stricky345 (11. Januar 2007)

Puhh wartet mal, wie sieht denn meine Spielesammlung so aus?:

Da hätten wir Splinter Cell: Double Agent (durchgespielt), Splinter Cell Chaos Theory (durchgespielt), Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow (durch), Splinter Cell (durch), Far Cry (auch durch ), Half Life 2 Episode One (auch durch), errr aja, The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (noch nicht durch ), Kotor 2 (gar nicht installiert, ausgeliehen von nem Kumpel vor ungefähr etlichen Monaten ), XIII, err Moment, das gehört hier gar nicht her, ist nen Gamecube Spiel, naja egal, was haben wir noch? Ohh Lock on hmm, dürfte nen bisschen schwer werden, dass durchzuspielen, also noch nicht durch ..


----------



## absolute-heike (12. Januar 2007)

Teslatier am 11.01.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapped am 11.01.2007 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JO!!!


----------



## absolute-heike (12. Januar 2007)

absolute-heike am 12.01.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 11.01.2007 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oda EXCEL oda gleich ganz kostenloas mit Openoffice.org!


----------



## Zapped (12. Januar 2007)

absolute-heike am 12.01.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute-heike am 12.01.2007 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also, geht doch  

Vielen dank auch


----------



## SebastianThoeing (12. Januar 2007)

Alter Finne... Ich bin baff! 313 Kommentare... Ich kipp vom Stuhl. Verdammt! Jetzt muss ich mir doch glatt nen neuen Rekordversuch ausdenken. Immer wieder Kommentare werden ja auch bald langweilig und ich hege fast die Befürchtung, dass die Zahl 500 doch ein wenig hoch ist oder?


----------



## DeViL_MaN (12. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 12.01.2007 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Finne... Ich bin baff! 313 Kommentare... Ich kipp vom Stuhl. Verdammt! Jetzt muss ich mir doch glatt nen neuen Rekordversuch ausdenken. Immer wieder Kommentare werden ja auch bald langweilig und ich hege fast die Befürchtung, dass die Zahl 500 doch ein wenig hoch ist oder?



ja ^^


----------



## adrenalin-esport (12. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 12.01.2007 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich hege fast die Befürchtung, dass die Zahl 500 doch ein wenig hoch ist oder?



Ja wie heißt es so schön... Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall...    

Aber trotzdem klasse Aktion!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (12. Januar 2007)

Btw: Bisher haben sich die Gewinner der ersten beiden Preise (CoH und Sturmovik) nicht per PN bei mir gemeldet! Wenn bis heute abend nichts in meinem Postfach landet, dann werden die beiden Spiele beim 300-Kommentare-Versuch weiter verlost!


----------



## saui (12. Januar 2007)

SebTh am 12.01.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Bisher haben sich die Gewinner der ersten beiden Preise (CoH und Sturmovik) nicht per PN bei mir gemeldet! Wenn bis heute abend nichts in meinem Postfach landet, dann werden die beiden Spiele beim 300-Kommentare-Versuch weiter verlost!




Arben

Schick mir doch einfach mal eine PN ich antworte garantiert.

arbigst


----------



## ColeusRattus (12. Januar 2007)

saui am 12.01.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 12.01.2007 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na bevor sie schlecht werden, würd ich sie auch nehmen ^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (12. Januar 2007)

Warum wird heir imemr von 300 Kommentaren geredet, bei mri stand da zu anfangs zu 100% sicher 500 Kommentare, als ich die ersten male hier 300 gelesen hab hab ich noch 2x extra nachgeguckt und beide male stand auch 500 da, etz steht aber auf einmal 300 da, nachträgliche Änderung oder zerlegt CS doch mein Hirn wie Hobbü imemr behauptet


----------



## Nightdawn (12. Januar 2007)

Lordnikon27 am 12.01.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird heir imemr von 300 Kommentaren geredet, bei mri stand da zu anfangs zu 100% sicher 500 Kommentare, als ich die ersten male hier 300 gelesen hab hab ich noch 2x extra nachgeguckt und beide male stand auch 500 da, etz steht aber auf einmal 300 da, nachträgliche Änderung oder zerlegt CS doch mein Hirn wie Hobbü imemr behauptet



Hmm...also als ich hier gestern das erste mal geguckt habe, stand es so wie es jetzt auch da steht, also...das wir uns an 500 Kommentare annähern wollen und diesmal bis 23:59 300 Kommentare existieren sollen, weil sonst Versuch gescheitert.....hm...aber ich kanns leider nicht beurteilen ob CS Hirne zerlegt, ich spiels nämlich nicht....nach Mister *Sharpshooterschützenverein* Schünemann, macht es das natürlich und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich meine Spiele noch nie gezählt. Wenn ich aber die ganzen C64 Spiele dazu zähle sind es auch bei mir bestimmt weit über 1000.
Verkauft werden von mir keine Spiele, höchstens wenn ich mal ein Spiel doppelt habe. 
Bei mir ist das eine regelrechte Sucht, wenn ich sehe dass es irgendwo ein Spiel billiger gibt, wird es sofort von mir gekauft *g* 
Eigentlich bräuchte ich 1-2 Jahre keine Spiele kaufen, weil ich mit dem spielen schon lange nicht mehr nachkomme. Bin eben ein Sammler


----------



## Netzschwinger (22. Januar 2007)

Gehören altertümliche Brettspiele auch dazu? Sicher nicht, oder? Aber wenn ich auch die C64 Spiele mitzähle werde ich wohl auf ein paar hundert kommen. Durchgespielt habe ich bestimmt nicht alle aber wenn, dann ging es immer schnell. 
Das wichtigste ist doch, daß man schnell reinfindet, sonst verliert man zu schnell die Lust und spielt dann selten bis zum Ende!


----------

